#ubuntuone 2010-01-18
<Azodon> hello everyone, I am looking into this ubntuone , but I fail to see the point i guess
<Azodon> multiple computer access same files?
<r4ph431> it's useful if don't have a computer wake up 7/24, it's an online (possibly public) private space
<r4ph431> folks,  my question stay open : is there anyway that u1 could be as accessible as, say, rsync.net ?
<aquarius> __lucio__, ping
<jelmer> hi
* teknico changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask teknico | https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<leohartx> hello every body
<leohartx> can some one tell me how to change my ubuntu one account's password ?
<leohartx> how do i change my ubuntu one account's password ?
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: hi. Regarding #DEBUG_MESSAGES, why do you want to enable debuging at runtine if at build time you have configured using --disable-debug-messages ?
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, for packages, so that we can get debug info from users installing packages
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, not sure if we want to build the package with --enable-debug
<adiroiban> then just use ./configure
<adiroiban> by default
<adiroiban> debuggin is enabled
<aquarius> leohartx, hey; your Ubuntu One password is currently handled by launchpad.net. So, if you go to launchpad.net and log in, you'll be able to change your password there
<adiroiban> so to remove #DEBUG_MESSAGES you will need to explicitly configure using --disable-debug
<leohartx> i'm giving it a try, thank aquarius
<aquarius> leohartx, click your name in the top-right corner after logging in, then "Change your password" on the right-hand-side.
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, yes, that's why I think we might just use the environment variable?
<leohartx> aquarius : i did it, thank you
<adiroiban> what are the problems, drawbacks for the current implementation?
<aquarius> leohartx, no problem.
<leohartx> bye guys, gtg
<adiroiban> you will just use ./configure
<adiroiban> and debug messaes are enabled using the environmet variable
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, so, have --enable-debug in the package?
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, IU'm ok with that, not sure what the policy for that is for packages
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: can you please rephrase „so, have --enable-debug in the package?”
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, I mean, with the current patch, we have to --enable-debug-messages in the package, and when we want to get debug info, tell the user to set the environment variable
<rodrigo_> if we build the package with --disable, no way to get debug messages at all, right?
<adiroiban> yes
<adiroiban> but by default ./configure
<adiroiban> will enable debug messages
<rodrigo_> oh, right
<adiroiban> so a package using CDBS will have them enabled
<adiroiban> at compile time
<adiroiban> so you want debuggin to be always enabled and instead of declare -x COUCDB_ENABLE_DEBUG to have declare -x COUCHDB_DISABLE_DEBUG?
<rodrigo_> I want an easy way to enable debugging, that's why IU ask you to add the environment variable
<rodrigo_> but if DEBUG_MESSAGES is enabled by default in configure, we're set :)
 * rodrigo_ -> lunch
<homeasvs> aquarius, would just calling that one method from a python interpreter work to pair with u1 ?
<homeasvs> aquarius, also, maybe it might make sense to separate ui from functionality bits for pairing applet, so I could more easily provide an equivalent
<aquarius> homeasvs, I think so, but I'm not totally familiar with that side of the code
<aquarius> homeasvs, ah, it is separated, mostly. That function *should* be all you need to call; the call to that function is in ubuntuone-applet so that it automatically sets up a desktopcouch-to-Ubuntu-One pairing for you, but it doesn't have to be in the applet
<aquarius> it's just python
<aquarius> cardinalfang built most of the pairing stuff
<homeasvs> aquarius, yeah, but the code to check if it's already paired is a little involved there
<homeasvs> also, didn't see consumer_key (an arg to the function) actually being used
<aquarius> homeasvs, yes, yes it is. I agree with you :)
<homeasvs> but I should look into it some more
<homeasvs> no reply from the python-keyring guy yet, right ?
<homeasvs> we should contact his gsoc mentor too :)
<aquarius> we should provide an is_this_replication_service_already_paired function, and we don't.
<aquarius> no reply to me, no. You haven't heard anything?
<homeasvs> nope
<aquarius> also, dobey brought up an interesting point, which is: if we go python-keyring for desktopcouch, so it neatly stores into the most appropriate keyring, whatever that is...what do the C people do?
<aquarius> homeasvs, I've just mailed the desktopcouch list about this problem. Your comments are eagerly sought :)
<homeasvs> aquarius, go with the gnome one ?
<aquarius> not ideal on Windows :)
<homeasvs> where do I subscribe to that list ?
<aquarius> http://groups.google.com/group/desktop-couchdb/
<homeasvs> aquarius, I'd just say 'What you C is what you get'
<homeasvs> ie, 'should have used python'
<aquarius> thought you were already on the list! sorry :)
<aquarius> heh. "you gotta use python; suffer, loser" tends not to work that well as an argument on Android :)
<homeasvs> sure, and if I had infinite power of influence I"d make you guys go write a Universal C-based Key Library
<homeasvs> but I don't see that happening soon
<aquarius> you see the problem
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, ok, your 2 branches are now landed
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, please set the branch (not the merge proposal) status to 'Merged', so that they don't show up in the list of branches for couchdb-glib
<rodrigo_> hey homeasvs, congrats on the dc on n900!
<rodrigo_> homeasvs, will test it later
<homeasvs> rodrigo_, ok, let me know, still waiting for someone to confirm that stuff works
<rodrigo_> ok
<rodrigo_> homeasvs, btw, did you have problems updating to the latest maemo5 update on the app manager?
<rodrigo_> homeasvs, it seems it forces you to reflash if you have installed packages by hand with apt-get
<homeasvs> rodrigo_, zaheer told me to remove the qt packages, after that it worked without reflashing
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: I think I need to delete the branch
<rodrigo_> homeasvs, I had installed gcc and other -dev packages by hand, and I had to reflash, did you?
<rodrigo_> homeasvs, ah
<homeasvs> rodrigo_, I didn't install any dev packages
<rodrigo_> adiroiban, no, no need to delete, just set it to merged
<homeasvs> rodrigo_, if I build stuff on the phone I do it in a chroot - I don't want to mess up my phone :)
<rodrigo_> homeasvs, ah, should have done that myself then :D
<homeasvs> rodrigo_, well, now you can since you reinstalled it :)
<rodrigo_> yeah
<adiroiban> rodrigo_: thanks :)
<Chipaca> standup?
<teknico> oh, you mean MEETING BEGINS ;-)
<rodrigo_> me
<teknico> me
<Chipaca> me
<aquarius> me
<Chipaca> that's probably all of us today
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: go
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Released libubuntuone 0.1.0. Couchdb-glib branch reviews and merging. Submitted fix for missing python-lxml dependency on the server.
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Move JS code to its own file and add jslint tests to check:
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next: teknico
<teknico> DONE: set up a dev environ in a virtual machine, to work around bzr problems (#506974); more work implementing the mobile sync REST API for client app (#504689); some face duty
<teknico> TODO: more face duty; land a branch to switch funambol_cared to a new server branch; more work implementing the mobile sync REST API for client app (#504689); fix a user's problems accessing the contacts web IU (#506584)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: Chipaca
<Chipaca> DONE: basked in the sun. TODO: read a couple of weeks worth of email, catch up with everything and everyone. BLOCKED: no way am I going to finish today
<Chipaca> aquarius:
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: redo music store URLs; adapt music store plugin prototype to use new URLs
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: fix django-openid-auth so that I can actually use the DONE work above; have music library page send message to downloader daemon and row to database; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<Chipaca> MEETING ENDS, not with a bang
<aquarius> sorry, I could make up something cool to be blocked by other than my own stupidity if it makes the meeting end more impressively.
<aquarius> BLOCKED: laptop was eaten by a swarm of space wasps
<rodrigo_> :)
<tomm-i> Hi. I'd like to develop an application against ubuntu one. How do I get oauth consumer key and secret for the app?
* teknico changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask here | https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<aquarius> tomm-i, hi
<aquarius> tomm-i, when you say "against Ubuntu One", do you mean to do with file synchronization, or to do with CouchDB and desktopcouch?
<tomm-i> aquarius: to update notes. It would be another front end for it, somewhat similar to tomboy with some special requirements.
<aquarius> tomm-i, ah. then you don't need to get the existing key. Instead, you request a new one, authorising your application to edit the user's notes
<aquarius> it's standard 3-legged oauth
<aquarius> tomm-i, alternatively, you can use the existing oauthdesktop D-Bus service to get the existing key
<aquarius> tomm-i, make a d-bus call to com.ubuntuone.Authentication.login() and then wait for a NewCredentials signal
<aquarius> I need to write this up somewhere, don't I?
<tomm-i> aquarius: yeah, you do :) And I need to learn more about oauth. Unfortunately I don't have dbus available.
<aquarius> tomm-i, ah, so your app isn't on a standard Ubuntu desktop? In that case, you need to do three-legged OAuth. The OAuth URLs used by Ubuntu One are in /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/oauth_urls on a standard Ubuntu desktop
<aquarius> tomm-i, http://paste.ubuntu.com/358573/
 * aquarius adds "how to get keys" to the plan for the Ubuntu One talk during Ubuntu Developer Week. Good reminder :)
<tomm-i> aquarius: hmm, consumer secret is there? You said that I need to request a new one? From where? Oh... nice plan ;)
<aquarius> the consumer key and secret are always the same: ubuntuone/hammertime
<tomm-i> kudos for someone for nice password
<aquarius> (in the original oauth design, consumer key and consumer secret were meant to be kept secret by the application that used them, so they'd be specific to your app. That doesn't work all that well when apps are open source :))
<tomm-i> but I think I got the hang of it, now thanks :)
<aquarius> tomm-i, I have to go now, but do please ping me (or others here) for helpif you get stuck!
<tomm-i> Thanks! :)
<ojii> hi everyone
<ojii> Whenever I put a file into my ubuntu one folder it appends u1conflict to the filename (which i guess means there's a conflict). But I don't understand why there is a conflict, there's no files whatsoever in my ubuntu one on the web
<rtgz> ojii, hi. Does the filename contain colon ":" character?
<ojii> rtgz: nope
<rtgz> ojii, is the file name secret or you can disclose it here?
<ojii> erm i tried 'myfile.txt' (which is a text file containing 'hello world') and a picture called me_2.jpg
<ojii> neither worked
<ojii> rtgz: see http://files.ojii.ch/one.png
<rtgz> ojii, ok, then could you please pastebin the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log ?
<ojii> sure thing
<ojii> there's no plaintext passwords or whatever in there I guess?
<ojii> rtgz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/358621/
<rtgz> no, only filenames are the most sensitive part
<ojii> i don't see how filenames can be very sensitive... so no problem there
<rtgz> ojii, ok, looks a bit strange. Do you have some 15 minutes to debug this?
<ojii> sure
<rtgz> ojii, if yes, then could you please shut down the syncdaemon (the daemon that is responsible for syncing the files) with u1sdtool -q
<ojii> done
<ojii> rtgz: done
<rtgz> ojii, then check that ps auxw | grep ubuntuone-syncdaemon does not return anything
<ojii> nah still there, should i kill it?
<rtgz> if that returns some running process, (except grep) then kill it
<rtgz> hm, 2 syncdaemons?...
<ojii> ops
<ojii> was the grep
<rtgz> ojii, it is already dead so it is ok :)
<ojii> always forget about that when i ps | grep something
<rtgz> ojii, yep, I should have said ps auxw | grep [u]buntuone-syncdaemon
<ojii> o.O that's actually good to know
<rtgz> ojii, ok, now start the syncdaemon with debugging enabled: /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug > ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<rtgz> ojii, reconnect to the cloud via the applet and try putting some file to Ubuntu One directory
<ojii> conflicted again, btw I get 'updating finished: ubuntu one finished updating 0 files'
<ojii> and isn't the daemon supposed to go to background when i launch it from the shell? Or does it stay with debug on?
<rtgz> ojii, ok, now pastebin the contents of the generated syncdaemon-debug.log
<rtgz> ojii, 0 files.. yes, need to poke devs about it, It also says so when there are only files removed...
<ojii> rtgz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/358628/
<jamalta> rtgz: why does using the bracket on grep keep it from showing up in the results?
<jamalta> or rather, how
<jamalta> (not related at all with the issue, sorry!)
<rtgz> jamalta, "[u]" becomes a part of the command line, but grep will use "u" letter only, since [u] is simply u when regular expression is expanded
<jamalta> rtgz: hm.. interesting, i get the regular expression part.. not sure what it means for it to become part of the command line though
<jamalta> cool trick nonetheless
<ojii> i agree :D
<ojii> prevents newbies like me to think stuff is still running
<rtgz> jamalta, so grep sees "grep [u]buntuone" literally while it is searching for "ubuntuone" string
<rtgz> ojii, back to the log, reading it right now :)
<jamalta> rtgz: OH! RIGHT That makes sense
<jamalta> i feel like a fool for not seeing that at first :)
<jamalta> thanks
<ojii> oh just btw, ubuntuone is written in python? (the log looks a lot like it uses python)
<jamalta> ojii: yeap
<ojii> nice, this makes me like it again despite not working for me ;)
<jamalta> ojii: heh, well it's somewhat working
<jamalta> and if you're experiencing a bug, then it is likely you aren't the only one
<jamalta> so it's great that you're trying to discuss it here :)
<ojii> as i said: not working *for me*
<jamalta> ojii: i understand, and i'm sure the devs will be glad to help you as soon as they can put some attention towards your issue
<ojii> meh I'm sure rtgz will magically solve that problem
<rtgz> ojii, when did it start?
<rtgz> ojii, I mean when has it started malfunctioning?
<ojii> what start?
<ojii> ah
<ojii> rtgz: well last time I checked (probably a month or so ago) it wouldn't even connect (crash on me trying to connect). Now I tried again yesterday and I get this problem
<verterok> hi ojii, rtgz
<ojii> hi verterok
<rtgz> ojii, hmm.. could you please pastebin the contents of /etc/xdg/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<rtgz> shot in the dark..
<ojii> rtgz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/358639/
<rtgz> verterok, summary: ojii's syncdaemon loses the file and then renames it to conflict
<verterok> rtgz: thanks :)
<verterok> ojii: do you have multiple ubuntu one/launchpad accounts?
<ojii> verterok: I don't think so....
<rtgz> verterok, http://paste.ubuntu.com/358628
<ojii> but launchpad is confusing
<rtgz> verterok, syncdaemon w/ debug
<verterok> ojii, rtgz: looks like the problem is that the MakeFile is failing, with a DOES_NOT_EXIST error, this means that the parent does not exist
<verterok> in this case the parent is the root, so I'm quite sure it exists
<rtgz> verterok, you mean Ubuntu One ?
<verterok> rtgz: yes
<rtgz> verterok, ubuntuone does exist, I am using it :)
<verterok> my best guess is that the id of root stored in the client metadata isn't the root of the authenticated user
<facundobatista> verterok, we had a very similar case to this after changing the user's auth stuff, right?
<verterok> ojii: do you have any files in ~/Ubuntu One?
<verterok> facundobatista: don't remember
<ojii> verterok: yes, i put three files there for testing, i also have the Shared with me thing
<rtgz> verterok, so the file gets to the folder, then the parent is checked, the parent does not exist and everything breaks
<verterok> rtgz: sort of :)
<ojii> I'm pretty sure this is an early sign of 2012 :D
<verterok> facundobatista: what auth stuff changed?
<rtgz> ojii, the sign of 2012 is that we will run out of IPv4 addresses. Syncdaemon is not related to apocalypse
<rtgz> verterok, so, if we remove metadata info, reinitialize syncdaemon then everything should be back to normal?
<ojii> rtgz: good point, and I'm more scared of 2038 since I still have a server running on 32bit
<facundobatista> verterok, user gets a root in the server, and after that something changes at user/auth/token level, and then it tries to put files on *other* roots
<verterok> ojii: ok, as you don't have any files, let's do a backup of all syncdaemon metadata and files
<ojii> yay
<ojii> sounds like fun
<verterok> facundobatista: somethin changes in the server side?
<verterok> ojii: tar -cjf ubuntuone_metadata.tar.bz2 ~/.share/local/ubuntuone
<verterok> oops
<verterok> ojii: tar -cjf ubuntuone_metadata.tar.bz2 ~/.local/share/ubuntuone
<ojii> lol
<ojii> makes more sense
<verterok> ojii: and: tar -cjf ubuntuone_cache.tar.bz2 ~/.cache/ubuntuone
<ojii> done
<ojii> now rm -Rf those I guess
<verterok> ojii: and last: tar -cjf UbuntuOne.tar.bz2 ~/Ubuntu\ One
<verterok> ojii: yes, rm -Rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone ~/.cache/ubuntuone ~/Ubuntu\ One
<ojii> done
<verterok> ojii: quit syncdaemon first ;)
<verterok> ojii: once you removed all that stuff, start syncdaemon
<ojii> how do i do that best?
<ojii> just ubuntuone-syncdaemon?
<verterok> ojii: in order to get the debug logs: /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug > ~/syncdaemon-debug.log
<ojii> ah kay
<ojii> can i force that to background?
<ojii> I don't like to have open shells everywhere
<verterok> ojii: once we check it's working, you can quit the applet and start it again,m and that will start syncdaemon
<ojii> okay started daemon, reconnect and try to add a file?
<verterok> ojii: yes, please
<ojii> verterok: will you marry me?
<verterok> hehehe
<ojii> verterok: (= it works!)
<ojii> but i guess you figured that out
<verterok> ojii: cool!
<ojii> indeed
<ojii> thanks verterok and rtgz!
<verterok> ojii: looks like syncdaemon was previously connected with a different launchpad/sso account, ATM syncdaemon doesn't support changin the LP/sso username
<ojii> now i gotta find something useful to use this for :D
<rtgz> verterok, i changed LP account name several times, syncdaemon continued to work properly...
 * rtgz YES! now all my text messages are fetched via bt/serial connection by smsd and dispatched to local sendmail... Niiice...
<verterok> rtgz: ups, yes. you can change the account name, but you will break it if you remove the oauth tokens and create new ones with a different account ;)
<ojii> can I just share a folder with 'everyone'?
<rtgz> ojii, no, you need to find someone to try sharing. Public access is not yet supported. But public urls for some files are planned, I guess
<ojii> ah cool
<ojii> wanted to use this with shutter so i don't have to upload the files all the time...
<jamalta> ojii: i'm waiting as well.. i love the ability to do this with Dropbox but I honestly would much rather do it with Ubuntu One
<rtgz> guys, just for the record. What's the official status of Tomboy notes web?
<rtgz> here, just for the record, what is the status of http://one.ubuntu.com/notes/ ?
 * rtgz oO( "Ask here". Ok, asking "here" )
<statik> hi rtgz: I'm not sure I understand your question about official status of http://one.ubuntu.com/notes/
<rtgz> statik, short story: does not work
 * statik logs in to the notes UI to check
<rtgz> statik, long story: it stopped working one day before christmas. New notes are created, but only one revision is saved. Subsequent edits get lost
<statik> oh man that is terrible
<rtgz> statik, no edits of the existing notes are possible
<rtgz> statik, Bug 501020
<statik> cardinalfang has a branch open that tries to address a problem with how notes are versioned inside couchdb
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501020 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy note sync and web-ui for notes are broken" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501020
<rtgz> statik, yep, but this is like... "we support note sync!*" and at the same time "* Only one sync per note created on the web interface" :)
<statik> rtgz, this totally sucks. i see it now too "there was a problem with saving your note"
<rtgz> statik, I even awarded it a "christmas-bug" tag...
<rtgz> statik, http://twitter.com/UbuntuOne/status/6928891051 - This was the only notes-related info after that upgrade. Tomboy sync is broken, this is known, somehow, maybe, ... but the web UI unable to perform the edits might affect UbuntuOne credibility as this is one of the core routines.
<statik> rtgz: for sure. thanks for bringing it up. I wonder if it's related to this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/499595
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<statik> oh, i need to make that public
<statik> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/499595
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 499595 in ubuntuone-servers "Notes API causes ResourceConflict" [High,In progress]
<rtgz> statik, yup, looks like this is what happens behind the scenes
<statik> looks like cardinalfang has a branch to fix that, and it's been through code review but not yet landed
<statik> i need to check and see whether edge is still rolling out every 4 hours, might be able to test this very soon
<rtgz> statik, ok, thanks. 'cause it looks like nobody from the dev team have tested the /notes/ ui recently.
<statik> rtgz: this is a problem that we're trying to figure out a good strategy for. i'd like to have simple regression/acceptances tests running so it's immediately obvious if something stops working. simple is so easy to say and not so easy to accomplish though. We've got some EC2 machines that we could configure hudson on, and I've been talking to folks about setting up windmill - but also wondering whether we should be using something like cuc
<statik> umber or pyfit
<statik> so hudson would take care of running the regression/acceptance tests on edge every day
<statik> and we'd need to write a windmill script or something to login, edit notes, and confirm that things work ok
<statik> naturally there will always be some tests that need to be done manually - what i'd really like is a way to record and publish the results of any manual testing, so that we can see what hasn't been checked in a while, and make it easy to give people credit when they help with testing things
<rtgz> statik, or selenium until that's done?
<statik> oh yeah, selenium would be great too
<rtgz> statik, the problem is that there are bug reports about these issues, it's just not that clear how to "push" them so that they become more visible
<statik> rtgz: that is a good point, and something that i've noticed too. there are some important bugs that sometimes get overlooked for a while
<statik> rtgz: i don't have a complete solution yet, but I have reorganized the team a bit so that we have more people working on QA related activities, and I'm hiring a full time person to do bug triage and make sure that the most important bugs get prioritized or escalated correctly. What we had been doing before is having each developer take a turn one or two days a month doing bug triage. thats great for spreading knowledge but it hasn't been s
<statik> o efficient for staying on top of the bug triage inflow
#ubuntuone 2010-01-19
<laymansterms> hi, I'm using the Tomboy synchronization feature with Ubuntu One. For some reason, Ubuntu One does not appear to be getting my updated notes after I re-synchronize. This is most obvious when I look at the web client version of the notes. The notes are out of date by many day. What are the best ways to try and debug the problem before I file a bug?
<laymansterms> what are good logs to look at? I looked at ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon* but it doesn't seem that helpful to me.
<laymansterms> ~/.config/tomboy/tomboy*.log was not very helpful either.
<laymansterms> Does anyone have a suggestion for what to do? I'd love for Ubuntu One service to be useful again. I'm not sure why it stopped working (maybe it just never worked after the initial upload).
<jmule> hello
<urbanape__> morning, all
<thisfred> morning everyone: I'm on face duty today, feel free to (re)direct any questions to me
 * Chipaca doesn't remember how to say "face" in dutch
* thisfred changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask thisfred | https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<joshuahoover> thisfred: fyi...i'll be taking face duty tomorrow so you can put that in the email when you send it out at the end of the day
<thisfred> joshuahoover: thx will do
<teknico> I have to go, so I'll go first
<teknico> DONE: completed the new dev environ, avoiding bzr problems (#506974); proposed a branch to switch funambol_cared to a new server branch (#418048); updated story-0015 bugs
<teknico> TODO: bug triage; test funambol cared and funambol exchange deployment; fix a user's problems accessing the contacts web IU (#506584)
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<urbanape> MEETING STARTS / MEETING BEGINS / WHATEVER TRIGGERS YOUR NOTIFICATION ABOUT OUR DAILY STANDUP
<aquarius> moi!
<statik> my eyes, my blessed eyes
<urbanape> me
<Chipaca> me
<jblount> me
<urbanape> go for it, aquarius
<Chipaca> dobey: rodrigo__: ping
<aquarius> teknico, dobey, rodrigo__?
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: redo music store URLs; adapt music store plugin prototype to use new URLs; fix our tests which use openid to not fail (fixing django-openid-auth problem); push to pqm; discuss music store visual design and review comps
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: test the music store (!); have music library page send message to downloader daemon and row to database; write Ubuntu Developer Day talk; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> suburbanape, you're up (wonder if that'll trigger?)
<urbanape> DONE: Stayed home and had a dream. Didn't come true.
<urbanape> TODO: Fix some of the js problems we're seeing with IE. Barf. Also, on-call review today. See if I can't squeeze in some Bindwood time. Prep for tomorrow's slideshow thing.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<rodrigo__> me
<urbanape> Chipaca, ifyouplease
<Chipaca> DONE: catchup, meetings. TODO: more. BLOCKED: no
<urbanape> we should all strive for seven-word statuses.
<jblount> DONE: Holiday, got public-files-webui up for review, fixed #506138 and #508115
<jblount> TODO: Work on getting humanity icons into /files/ ui, still working through layout issues with /files/ and /plans/
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<jblount> rodrigo__: GOGOGO
<rodrigo__> • DONE: Finished nautilus plugin use of the contacts picker. Build new ubunet-dependencies and uploaded to PPA. Looked at tomboy notes syncing problems. Updated ubunet-dependencies' README to not use bzr bd
<rodrigo__> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Move JS code to its own file and add jslint tests to check.
<rodrigo__> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo__> no next
<rodrigo__> dobey, teknico: ??
<Chipaca> rodrigo__: teknico already went
<aquarius> "DONE: things TODO: too much BLOCKED: no". :)
<rodrigo__> ah
<Chipaca> yes, I feel like I'm cheating with those statuseses
<aquarius> you are somewhat :)
<jamalta> question about tomboy sync.. does it happen automatically or do i always have to trigger it?
<dobey> eh?
<Chipaca> jamalta: you always have to trigger it, and it's broken right now
<dobey> i thought we decided not to do the stand-up on bug days
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Reviews, More testing code for login script
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Bug Day, Lots of new UI hacking
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
 * jblount adds Bug Day to his TODO
<jamalta> Chipaca: oh :(
<jamalta> What's Bug Day?
<urbanape> jblount, One caveat on the public-files-webui is that the buttons still show up for files under the "Shared With Me" tree. That should probably be addressed. Thought I brought it up last week when it was in discussion in the email threads.
<urbanape> is every Tuesday a Bug Day now?
<Chipaca> jamalta: a day where everybody on the desktop+ team tries to move 20 bugs forward
<Chipaca> jamalta: it's a way of (trying to) keep our bug queue in check
<jamalta> Chipaca: ah, that's pretty cool
<Chipaca> or at least tame it a little
<jamalta> how often do they happen, if you don't mind me asking?
<Chipaca> jamalta: weekly, every tuesday
<jamalta> Chipaca: Oh, pretty cool...
<dobey> urbanape: has been since we started doing it :)
 * Chipaca goes to his bug day list
<Chipaca> jamalta: looks like it's down to 6 bugs a bug day, now :)
<jamalta> Chipaca: heh, that's much more doable ;)
 * urbanape has a memory like a goldfish. Or, at least, he thinks he does. He can't remember.
<jamalta> urbanape: +1
<jamalta> not as in "cool" but as "me too"...
<jblount> urbanape: Right on. I'll submit a bug so it doesn't hold up that branch (at least from getting to zed).
<urbanape> thanks
<urbanape> I'd like to conditionally expose that by permission, but we don't have one for 'can_make_public'
<dobey> for bug in bugs: bug.setImportance("Medium")
<dobey> simple :)
<aquarius> dobey, that's actually pretty close to being a legit launchpadlib script, that ;)
<dobey> well, you need to do the auth and poke the lp object, and get the list of bugs you're supposed to review somehow, but yeah :)
<urbanape> import random; for bug in bugs: bug.setImportance(random.choice(["Critical", "High", "Medium", "Wishlist"])
<urbanape> )
<rtgz> urbanape, yeah, and do the same with statuses...
<statik> rmcbride: i'm just seeing some bug mail - for all the bugs about tomboy notes problems, there is a branch in progress that rodrigo has taken over for chad.
<aquarius> dobey, aha, I get what you mean about D-Bus for desktopcouch key stuff now. Cheers for the patient explanation :)
<dobey> sure :)
<aquarius> that would be a Good Thing to do. Of course, if wishing made it so I'd already have done it.
<aquarius> dobey, thinking about this...the problem with going to python-keyring is that couchdb-glib (say) will have to have a "if (windows) { get_key_from_windows_keyring } else if (mac) { get_key_from_mac_keychain } else if (gnome) { get_key_from_gnome_keyring } else if (kde) { get_key_from_kwallet } else { moan }", right?
<aquarius> dobey, using the new proposal just means that couchdb-glib will need "if (windows) { windows_ipc_call_to_get_key } else if (mac) { mac_ipc_call_to_get_key } else if (linux) { dbus_call_to_get_key } else { moan }"
<aquarius> dobey, is this a significant benefit?
<dobey> well, it means there only needs to be an #ifdef for dealing with the IPC, and not the keyring as well.
<dobey> currently it would need to do both, no?
<aquarius> ...since you need the IPC in order to do the get-the-port call. Good point.
<aquarius> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+bug/509695 :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 509695 in desktopcouch "Make the get-oauth-keys API available over D-Bus and replaceable" [Undecided,New]
<rmcbride> statik: yes, I saw discussion of that. I'll reassign those bugs
<rtgz> Question: the "new" note format will be: a) tomboy note-content w/o first line or tomboy note-content with first line (which is the title) intact?
<statik> rtgz: not sure, rodrigo__ probably knows
<rodrigo__> rtgz, content with 1st line
<rtgz> rodrigo__, great.
 * rtgz is writing custom u1 sync fof *.note files to couchdb and back. The first part is ready (using direct XML copy, no transforms).
<rtgz> btw, ubuntu one/notes generates notes with 32 byte UUID w/o dashes, while the client creates notes with uuid formatted as 8-4-4-4-12. Is there any convention on that?
<rtgz> rodrigo__, ^
<rodrigo__> no, no convention, it just needs to be unique
<urbanape> jblount_1, approved, land that symlink branch
<urbanape> sorry so late in coming
<jblount_1> urbanape: Will do, didn't feel late for me.
<jblount_1> also...
<rtgz> Erm...
<rtgz> guys, why was notebook definition left to application_annotations ?
<rtgz> I have 89 items
<rtgz> I mean I have 89 notes and the number keeps growing. They are nicely categorized on my local machine, but U1 shows the titles as a big unstructured list.
<jamalta> wow
<jamalta> the new login is hot
<jamalta> props to you all
<rtgz> jamalta, erm... where's the new login heat?
<jamalta> rtgz: http://login.ubuntu.com
<rtgz> jamalta, woooow
<rtgz> jamalta, apart from it is shiny... erm... how do I use it to actually perform single sign on? I believe launchpad.net/~username is my openId... but there is no such info available there...
<jamalta> rtgz:  i think that's being replaced with this
<jamalta> if you login to login.ubuntu.com you will be logged in for all ubuntu services
<jamalta> or maybe in the future
<rtgz> jamalta, ah. then it makes sense
<jamalta> i had to login to access the lp buildbot (which ended up failing anyways because i'm not a canonical employee)
<jblount_1> jamalta, rtgz: Their testing out the new sso system with internal Canonical services before rolling it out everywhere. I don't know what the timeline is, but probably soon.
<jamalta> jblount_1: ah cool :)
<rtgz> the worst part of all identification things is that one has to create a nickname.... I have changed my lp nickname three times and this is not the end :)
<rtgz> sad. notes xml generator makes "&" instead of "&amp;"s thus breaking XML parsers
<rtgz> it will be a looong migration :-/
<rtgz> I vote for inclusion of notebook to couchdb record type
<rtgz> imagine a file sync service that drops all your files from all your directories into one location
<Chipaca> I had that, once!
<rtgz> I doubt someone would want to use such service seeing that
<Chipaca> the location was "lost+found"
<rtgz> Chipaca, good example.
<Chipaca> man, I hated ext2 on that flaky power mains
<rtgz> Imagine lost+found service that takes all your files to one location. This is what tomboy sync does at the moment in Ubuntu One.
<rtgz> Chipaca, thanks :)
<Chipaca> rtgz: that sounds ... suboptimal
<rtgz> Chipaca, eeexactly. notebook name is stored inside application_annotations which is not that great by itself. But the UI displays all my notes from all my notebooks as a flat list.
<Chipaca> rtgz: is there a bug about this?
<rtgz> The note titles are unique, but it does not mean I need to have all my note title prefixed with some "Notebook1: A good note"-style
<rtgz> Chipaca, it does not look like that exists. Maybe it has not got that much users ATM...
<rtgz> I am finishing my custom sync app and will file the bug reports.
<Chipaca> rtgz: custom sync app?
<Chipaca> you're syncing customs?
<Chipaca> :-p
<rtgz> Chipaca, yep, customs and traditions. There are too many of them in the world and they are not synchronized. Need to fix that
<rtgz> :-p
<Chipaca> sweet
 * Chipaca unsubscribes from ubuntu one QUICK
<Chipaca> oh, wait, I can't really do that can I
 * rtgz files a bug report, "Chipaca cannot unsubscribe from Ubuntu One"
<Chipaca> no, I mean, I'm supposed to lead by example etc etc
<Chipaca> :)
<rtgz> sweet
<rtgz> I don't get notebook tag from couchdb because the web ui does not put anything there. At least I haven't spent much time debugging that :)
<rtgz> he he, gnote kills the note if it has invalid XML...
<rtgz> wooo hoo. Bidirectional writes now work ... now I need to query couchdb for notes that are not present in local .gnote storage...
<rtgz> and then add support for note removal...
<rtgz> Btw, what's the this season's trend to mark object as deleted?
<rtgz> thisfred, since you are on duty today,  what's the this season's trend to mark object as deleted?
<thisfred> rtgz: no change there, yet:
<thisfred> ['application_annotations']['Ubuntu One']['deleted'] = True
<thisfred> I believe
<thisfred> or, true, if you're speaking JSON
<thisfred> rtgz: I don't like this is in the u1 namespace
<thisfred> I need to bring that up on the dekstopcouch mailing list
<rtgz> thisfred, okay... so it means that for Ubuntu One, it is deleted
<rtgz> ah
<thisfred> rtgz: yes, or rather, for all of desktopcouch
<rtgz> maybe there should be... erm.. some kind of "final revision"... which is erm... deleted...
<thisfred> everyone that goes through that API should no longer see it, unless explicitly querying for deleted content
<thisfred> but that means putting it in the u1 namespace is a bug
<thisfred> it's just that we did not have a better place for it
<thisfred> we could have a "deleted" field in the root, but we don't want that, as some day we hope to really delete documents
 * dobey removes the applet
<rtgz> dobey, great. the icons for ubuntuone statuses are no longer needed :)
<rtgz> ubuntuone applet statuses, i mean
<dobey> i'll burn that bridge when i cross it :)
<rtgz> dobey, okay, where will the end user find the info whether the files are uploaded, downloaded, dead of alive?
<dobey> in the file manager?
<rtgz> dobey, erm... are there UI mockups of this?
<dobey> i suppose i should have add --fixes for all the bugs about notifications, with that branch
<rtgz> dobey, no notifications = no bugs :)
<dobey> rtgz: mock-ups of the file manager? no, nautilus already exists, or what you're asking, and what i'm reading as your question, not the same thing?
<rtgz> dobey, oookay, then u1 plugin needs to get recursive info about folders
<dobey> i don't think it does
<rtgz> dobey, if the current status is going to be seen only via the emblems
<dobey> if so, the toplevel folder will almost always have the "synchronizing" emblem for active users
<dobey> and that tells them nothing about what is actually going on
<rtgz> dobey, nautilus exists, but how would the client know that it has 300 more files to go before it reaches the nirvana (i think nirvana is used for this thing in syncdaemon)
<dobey> the applet doesn't know about nirvana
<rtgz> dobey, yep, the top level is just "something is being done", but if we dive into the di...
<dobey> although i could add some kurt cobain references
<rtgz> erm, isn't it suppose to handle arbitrary folders in Lucid?
<dobey> rtgz: what if i have 200 directories at arbitrary levels?
<dobey> yes
<rtgz> but... ok, what's the current plan? :)
<dobey> the plan was always that the applet was going away. for lucid we're writing a new "control panel" ui for ubuntu one, which will actually deal with more than just file sync
<dobey> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/lucid-ubuntu-one-client-app
<rtgz> dobey, okay, then what about folder emblems?
<dobey> what about them?
<dobey> i don't think emblems on folders are useful
<dobey> a folder is basically just a virtual object that provides indiciation about hierarchy
<dobey> there are other things we can do in the nautilus extension, if necessary
<rtgz> Okay, imagine the mail client. Imagine the Inbox, Sent, Draft folders. You have 100 incoming messages, but you are now browsing the Drafts folder. A new message arrives but you are not notified in any way, there is no emblem on Inbox folder or anywhere.
<dobey> emblems aren't the only possibility there
<dobey> don't get me started on mail clients
<dobey> they're a completely different problem, and they're all broken :)
<dobey> and evolution only got emblems on folders for new messages in 2.28, before that it didn't have them
<rtgz> dobey, okay, I am a user. I grabbed the folders from someone's usb stick somewhere and put into Ubuntu One directory. I am about to shut down the machine and leave the place and expect that my home pc will have the files there as well when I come home. Question: how do I know when to shutdown the machine?
<rtgz> dobey, evolution has new message emblems o_O
<rtgz> dobey, there should be some kind of "Transfers" status, i.e. file downloads/uploads, I guess...
<dobey> rtgz: evo has new message emblems in 2.28+, yeah
<rtgz> dobey, but, since applet is no longer with us, this needs to be done using some kind of external process...
<dobey> rtgz: i don't think so, i think the "shutdown" thing should understand that things are happening, and give you the option to "Wait until finished before shutting down"
<dobey> rtgz: of course, i don't think GNOME has the infrastructure to do that :(
<rtgz> dobey, nautilus uses its own "file copy/move" stuff...
<dobey> huh?
<rtgz> dobey, when something big is being copied or moved, nautilus displays 'copying stuff' dialog and puts itself to the notification area.
<dobey> yes, but what does that have to do with us?
<dobey> we can't make nautilus pop up progress dialogs whenever something syncs in u1
<dobey> if you think people complain about notifications....
<dobey> i don't even want to think about what the bug reports for that would say :)
<rtgz> dobey, yep, it's just they could have invented the "Transfers" applet :)
<dobey> i wrote one about 6 years ago...
<rtgz> dobey, no, no pop up dialogs, definitely :)
<dobey> (a 'transfers' applet)
<dobey> but, i don't think that is the right way to do it
<rtgz> dobey, I am all for notifications, but not when it says 'Ubuntu One synchronized 0 files' :)
<dobey> bugs are bugs
<rtgz> dobey, which it does say when the files are removed and no new files added
<dobey> rtgz: is that filed?
<dobey> if it's not filed, it's not a bug. :)
<dobey> anyway, there are some hot pretzels waiting for me to purchase and consume them. i'll brb, because i'm totally craving some pretzels, and it's almost 5 pm here already. :-/
<dobey> brb
<rtgz> ok :)
<rtgz> honk for music store. Additionally, enable IPv6 so that I can switch to POP in US and finally buy the music I wanted :)
<statik> :) rtgz, do you have any guesses how much work it would be to enable IPv6 in twisted? I know nothing about IPv6 myself
<statik> was curious whether you've talked about it on twisted-dev list
<rtgz> statik, i am not that familiar with twisted, atm; I have made twisted-related patches in u1 and have even read one whole page of twisted Deferred description; so, no idea, at the moment. :)
<rtgz> statik, since NetworkManager is broken for system-wide IPv6 and KDE's networkmanager applet seems to miss IPv6 completely, this is what I am now investigating. Running the only computer with IPv6 enabled at home is not that fun. (+router, ok)
<rtgz> but, since there are only 10% of ip addresses left, only 26 /8s remain in IANA pool, i think it will need to be addressed really fast
<statik> interesting. i wonder if that will end up being a big push for lucid+1
<verterok> statik: looks like there are some stuff in progress for IPv6 support in a branch: http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/log/branches/tcp-ipv6-3014?rev=27251
<verterok> and the ticket: http://twistedmatrix.com/trac/ticket/3014
<dobey> i have no idea about ipv6 with twisted
<dobey> however, i have an alternate solution to that specific problem
<verterok> dobey: heh
<dobey> i should actually test that it works though
<dobey> then again, it won't really matter
<dobey> except for other reasons
<dobey> since we won't be using the web vm to do oauth
<verterok> dobey: I assumed that the solution was: stop using twisted :)
<dobey> verterok: it is. we have no reason to use twisted in that specific case
<verterok> dobey: oh, you mean for the oauthdesktop webserver
<dobey> although the ipv6 issues might be a problem still for syncdaemon in the future
<dobey> verterok: yeah
<verterok> dobey: yes, I was thinking in syncdaemon :(
<dobey> syncdaemon is ok right now re: ipv6 though
<dobey> since we don't provide ipv6 resolution for *.one.ubuntu.com
<verterok> and as workaround, there is stuff like: 6tunnel
<dobey> there's nothing to work around though :)
<dobey> unless you're so brilliant you decided to disable ipv4 on your machine
<rtgz> dobey, I was brilliant to disable ipv4 on my machine... it turned out I don't have a IPv6-listening DNS and ... guessing IPv6 addresses is way beyond my capabilities...
<dobey> rtgz: you probably don't have an ipv6 route, either :)
<rtgz> dobey, I do :-P
<dobey> and most things on the internet, don't do ipv6
<rtgz> that's why I am so IPv6-talking :)
<rtgz> dobey, actually, i am connected to IRC via IPv6 at the moment
<dobey> cool
<rtgz> that's why rdns points to buzz (my machine) . west (my gw) . homenet.org (free domain :) )
<dobey> freenode does do ipv6, yeah
<dobey> i kinda want to rename oauthdeskotp also
<dobey> the name disturbs me
<dobey> meh, *must* concentrate
<wolter> Hi, can I set my ubuntuone dir to somewhere other than my home dir?
<dobey> wolter: not currently
<dobey> wolter: by the time lucid is ready, though, it should be possible to define which folders on your system are synchronized
<wolter> ok
<wolter> well, I could always make a link to it and hide the original
<dobey> yeah, but not really the same thing :)
<wolter> no
<wolter> but meanwhile that will do
<wolter> dobey, also, is it intended that one will be able to share files by just giving a link to them?
<dobey> wolter: yes. there are some other develoeprs working on providing public file sharing support right now
<wolter> good
<wolter> is this being developed with python?
<dobey> the majority of client side code is python, yes
#ubuntuone 2010-01-20
<technoviking> dobey: ping
<dobey> hey technoviking
<technoviking> dobey: good news, the person is willing to hand over the dodey forum nick
<dobey> technoviking: great
<technoviking> what is your current nick and I will change it.
<dobey> technoviking: i don't have an account yet
<technoviking> would be easier if you create an account (make it dobey123) and I switch the nick
<dobey> technoviking: ok
<technoviking> just ping me when you are done
<dobey> technoviking: do i need to do the e-mail verification first?
<technoviking> yup
 * dobey waits for that mail to show up
<technoviking> dobey: check your spam, it is pretty quick sending
<dobey> technoviking: ok, just finished the activation thing
<technoviking> dobey: coolness, give me about 5 minute to tweak the DB
<dobey> sure
<technoviking> dobey: ok done
<dobey> technoviking: magnificent, thanks!
<technoviking> hopefully the UbuntuOne developer tag will be uploaded soon
<technoviking> dobey: no problem, sorry for the delay
<dobey> no worries
<dobey> alright, must go do something else
<dobey> later :)
<technoviking> later
<rachaelb> can i "unhonk"?? not certain a music store is needed :-s
 * rtgz luvs javascript & jquery...
<rtgz> ok, rtg is ready to test new type for note storage. my sync script is now bidirectional
* joshuahoover1 changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: Have a question? Ask joshuahoover | https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<Chipaca> MEETING BEGINS
 * Chipaca looks around hopefully
<Chipaca> dunno if we've survived the cataract of netsplits or not
<aquarius> me!
<urbanape> me
<teknico_away> me
<Chipaca> dobey: jblount_1: rodrigo_: ping
<dobey> oh meh
<dobey> me
<Chipaca> aquarius: go!
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE: be in London for meeting; have music store work against edge
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: have music library page send message to downloader daemon and row to database; write Ubuntu Developer Day talk; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> urbanape, speak your wisdom
<urbanape> DONE: Reviewed a few branches, worked on my presentation for today's steering review meeting.
<urbanape> TODO: Present, figure out what's up with IE and our web UI, Bindwood stuff.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> teknico, europe
<teknico> DONE: started working with pf1biger on funambol exchange deployment; landed a branch to switch funambol_cared to a new server branch (#418048); bug triage; proposed a branch to allow binding the dev openid server to all net interfaces
<teknico> TODO: test funambol cared and funambol exchange deployment; fix a user's problems accessing the contacts web IU (#506584)
<teknico> BLOCK: cannot access the web interface due to an error from the dev openid server at first login (#510116); I'm getting rather fed up with blocks, lately :-/
<teknico> next: dobey
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Bug Day, Removed applet, Reviewed control panel design some more
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Replace twisted usage in oauthdesktop, Proj steering meeting, poke people
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> jblount_1, rodrigo_: fight!
<rodrigo_> me
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Fixed chad's branch for resource conflicts when saving notes. Submitted new XML<->HTML branch again. Added no-login-store url to music store widget. Contacts picker work based on design team's designs
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Move JS code to its own file and add jslint tests to check. Remove autosave code in notes web editor
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<Chipaca> teknico: who have you talked with about your blockage?
<aquarius> teknico, make stop, make clean, rm tmp, make start. I got that openid error yesterday, but it went away after a bit and it hasn't come back. I never managed to work out what it was
<teknico> Chipaca, I've asked jdo
<Chipaca> teknico: was this on completely clean branches?
<teknico> aquarius, I've been doing that sequence untold times today :-)
<Chipaca> MEETING ENDS. jblount_1, we missed you :(
<urbanape> doesn't make clean blow away tmp?
<teknico> Chipaca, yes, it's on unadulterated trunk
<urbanape> if not, it ought to, I'd think.
<teknico> urbanape, not completely, no
<aquarius> urbanape, no. It blows away *some* of tmp
<urbanape> else what does clean do?
<teknico> yes, it should :-)
<urbanape> make stop sorta-tidy-up start
<teknico> urbanape, exactly :-)
<statik> i hope to see a branch that fixes make clean to do sufficient deleting of tmp/ then :)
<urbanape> fair 'nuff
<aquarius> the question is: what's sufficient? I have asssumed that there was a reason to not just delete tmp in make clean..
<dobey> i think "tmp" is in bzr, but its contents aren't
<dobey> (which i think is silly)
<urbanape> that seems silly.
<statik> bzr rm will fix that :)
<dobey> rm -rf ; bzr commit fixes it :)
<jblount_1> Oops! Sorry for missing the meeting everyone:
<jblount_1> DONE: Bug Day, worked on icon switch for /files/
<jblount_1> TODO: Continue icon switching (getting everything in css sprites is proving more complicated than I thought at first), Project Steering call in ~ 1hour
<jblount_1> BLOCKED: Somehow misreading the clock on the all. Need to think about setting a seconary alarm for 10 so I don't forget about standup.
<jblount_1> s/all/wall
 * dobey is half expecting the delivery truck to show up while he's in the call
<jblount> dobey: What are you waiting on? Car parts?
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> transmission coming today
<jblount> Is anyone planning on driving to PyCon from Florida?
<dobey> huzzah!
 * dobey has a solution for the ipv6 issue when going through the oauth process
<rtgz> dobey, you mean the listen for ::1 ?
<rtgz> 127.0.0.1 ?
<dobey> i mean the "error" that epiphany/etc... give if localhost is aliased to ::1, yes
<rtgz> I still can't find why localhost might resolve to ::1, it is usually ip6-localhost or ip6-loopback unless this is my extremely-local set up
<dobey> rtgz: because there is an alias that gets stuck in /etc/hosts for some reason unbeknownst to me, but surely knownst to someone
<rtgz> but... what if 127.0.0.1 suddenly becomes unaccessible :) ?
 * rtgz once became paranoid and firewalled lo interface. And some things even worked...
<dobey> rtgz: hrmm?
<rtgz> dobey, ignore that, just can't find anything against hardcoding the IP address...
<dobey> i really wish code browse had a way to search log entrie
<dobey> s
<dobey> rtgz: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/376760
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 376760 in ubuntuone-client "cannot authorise machine behind proxy" [High,Fix released]
<dobey> rtgz: localhost and 127.0.0.0/8 are in the exception list by default, but apparently firefox doesn't handle the latter
<dobey> rtgz: also, using "localhost" works for people who disable ipv4 entirely and only have ipv6 (assuming the ipv6 issue is fixed)
<dobey> according to my testing, BaseHTTPServer binds to both v4 and v6 though
<chouchoune|qsdf> hello all
<chouchoune|qsdf> I cannot get Ubuntu One contacts syncing with Evolution
<chouchoune|qsdf> is there anything special to do ?
<chouchoune|qsdf> (Tomboy is syncing correctly and the Ubuntu One icon in system tray seems working
<dobey> did you move your contacts to the "CouchDB" address book in evolution?
<rtgz> chouchoune|qsdf, do you have avahi working? ps auxw | grep [a]vahi
<chouchoune|qsdf> arnaud@arnaud-laptop:~$ ps auxw | grep [a]vahi
<chouchoune|qsdf> avahi      985  0.0  0.0   2948  1516 ?        Ss   19:02   0:00 avahi-daemon: running [arnaud-laptop.local]
<chouchoune|qsdf> avahi     1073  0.0  0.0   2824   532 ?        Ss   19:02   0:00 avahi-daemon: chroot helper
<NateW> is it planned to add pages to the web ui for ubuntuone? i have a folder with 400 items in it and only 150 files are shown.
<chouchoune|qsdf> dobey: I created contacts inside the Ubuntu One UI but I don't see them inside Evolution
<chouchoune|qsdf> and when I try to create a new contact in Evolution, the new contacts window is not opening
<chouchoune|qsdf> it's working on the "Personal" address bok
<dobey> rodrigo_: ^^ ping :)
<rtgz> chouchoune|qsdf, is couchdb running? What does that print: python -c 'from desktopcouch.records.server import CouchDatabase; db = CouchDatabase("contacts")' ?
<rtgz> rtgz, it might ask you for the keyring password :-/
<chouchoune|qsdf> arnaud@arnaud-laptop:~$ python -c 'from desktopcouch.records.server import CouchDatabase; db = CouchDatabase("contacts")'
<chouchoune|qsdf> Traceback (most recent call last):
<chouchoune|qsdf>   File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
<chouchoune|qsdf>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/desktopcouch/records/server.py", line 55, in __init__
<chouchoune|qsdf>     server_class=server_class, oauth_tokens=oauth_tokens)
<chouchoune|qsdf>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/desktopcouch/records/server_base.py", line 125, in __init__
<chouchoune|qsdf>     raise NoSuchDatabase(database)
<chouchoune|qsdf> desktopcouch.records.server_base.NoSuchDatabase: Database contacts does not exist on this server. (Create it by passing create=True)
<chouchoune|qsdf> mmmhhh
<rtgz> whose app is on duty to create contacts database?
<dobey> i would think the APIs would create it if it didn't exist...
<dobey> i'm not sure what does exactly, that's beyond my current knowledge of desktopcouch
<rtgz> chouchoune|qsdf, try quitting evolution completely
<rtgz> evolution --force-shutdown
<rtgz> then start it from terminal
<rtgz> as simply, evolution
<rtgz> chouchoune|qsdf, ^
<rtgz> I think I know what might be happening
<rtgz> if evolution restart does the thing
<chouchoune|qsdf> sorry
<dobey> i dislike how BaseHTTPServer handles "logging" though
<chouchoune|qsdf> I had no battery anymore
<chouchoune|qsdf> but when I restart computer nothing happens
<chouchoune|qsdf> so are you sure that it would come from Evolution restarting ?
<chouchoune|qsdf> still no contact after forced sutdown and restart
<rtgz> chouchoune|qsdf, this is just a theory; but could you please check that couchdb is running now - s aux | grep [d]esktop-couchdb
<rtgz> ah
<rtgz> yes, it is running
<chouchoune|qsdf> arnaud@arnaud-laptop:~$ ps aux | grep [d]esktop-couchdb
<chouchoune|qsdf> arnaud    2569  0.0  0.0   1752   552 ?        S    20:25   0:00 /bin/sh -e /usr/bin/couchdb -n -a \"/etc/couchdb/default.ini\" -a \"/etc/xdg/desktop-couch/compulsory-auth.ini\" -a \"/home/arnaud/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini\" -b -r 0 -p /home/arnaud/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.pid -o /home/arnaud/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.stdout -e /home/arnaud/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.stderr -R
<chouchoune|qsdf> arnaud    2596  0.0  0.0   1752   328 ?        S    20:25   0:00 /bin/sh -e /usr/bin/couchdb -n -a \"/etc/couchdb/default.ini\" -a \"/etc/xdg/desktop-couch/compulsory-auth.ini\" -a \"/home/arnaud/.config/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.ini\" -b -r 0 -p /home/arnaud/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.pid -o /home/arnaud/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.stdout -e /home/arnaud/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.stderr -R
<chouchoune|qsdf> arnaud    2597  0.0  0.2  64044  8564 ?        Sl   20:25   0:00 /usr/lib/erlang/erts-5.7.2/bin/beam.smp -Bd -K true -- -root /usr/lib/erlang -progname erl -- -home /home/arnaud -noshell -noinput -smp auto -sasl errlog_type error -pa /usr/lib/couchdb/erlang/lib/couch-0.10.0/ebin /usr/lib/couchdb/erlang/lib/mochiweb-r97/ebin /usr/lib/couchdb/erlang/lib/ibrowse-1.5.2/ebin /usr/lib/couchdb/erlang/lib/erlang-oauth/ebin -eval application:load(ibr
<chouchoune|qsdf> on clicking on Ubunto One icon in system tray, it's written that my files are up-to-date
<dobey> the tray icon only dealt with file sync, not notes or contacts or bookmarks
<chouchoune|qsdf> ok
<chouchoune|qsdf> I'll try to synchronize a file to see ...
<chouchoune|qsdf> if it's working
<chouchoune|qsdf> but as Tomboy is working it might be
<rtgz> chouchoune|qsdf, okay, now could you please shutdown evolution completely again w/ --force-shutdown, than start it and redirect the output to the file, say, evolution > /tmp/evolution-debug.log 2>&1
<chouchoune|qsdf> I had an alert saying that Ubuntu One is syncing my files, I've never seen something like that with contacts
<dobey> the file synchronization is functionally unrelated to contacts and bookmarks sync
<rtgz> chouchoune|qsdf, sorry, not the right way, here's the one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs#Getting%20debug%20info
<chouchoune|qsdf> http://pastebin.com/m39f0870c
<dobey> looks like there is no couchdb backend there
<chouchoune|qsdf> ~/.cache/desktop-couch/log/desktop-couch-replication.log is empty
<chouchoune|qsdf> but why s it working for Tomboy then ?
<chouchoune|qsdf> oh ok
<chouchoune|qsdf> you're saying on Evolution
<dobey> tomboy is functionally different. it doesn't sync stuff via couchdb.
<chouchoune|qsdf> But there is a CouchDB category wich include a "Ubuntu One" address book
<chouchoune|qsdf> I didn't change this it was from the beginning
<rtg|foodz> dobey, yet ;-)
<dobey> rtg|foodz: and may not for lucid either
<chouchoune|qsdf> I installed Karmik when it was a beta, might it be a problem ?
<dobey> chouchoune|qsdf: do you have evolution-couchdb installed?
 * rtgz is fetching evolution-couchdb code
<chouchoune|qsdf> fuck
<chouchoune|qsdf> I'm sorry it was not installed :/
<rtgz> O_O
<rtgz> chouchoune|qsdf, you mean that you don't have evolution-couchdb package installed?
<chouchoune|qsdf> yes
<chouchoune|qsdf> wasn't it by default ?
<chouchoune|qsdf> normally
<rtgz> chouchoune|qsdf, and Evolution displayed CouchDB addressbook...
<chouchoune|qsdf> yes
<rtgz> chouchoune|qsdf, it might not have installed the plugin, right.
<rtgz> hmmmm
<chouchoune|qsdf> it's looking better now
<chouchoune|qsdf> not syncing yetbut asked me for keyrings
<chouchoune|qsdf> and n the roperties I had no "Server" section before, now I have
<rtgz> chouchoune|qsdf, yes, this appears to be better than it was originally, I am investigating how could evolution show CouchDB entry w/o actually having the plugin installed. It does not make much sense to me
<chouchoune|qsdf> yes, maybe I would have looked at this if I didn't find any CouchDB in Evolution but as my "Ubuntu One" address book was already there I didn't think about it
<chouchoune|qsdf> but it's still not syncing : do I have to relauch Evolution ?
<rtgz> chouchoune|qsdf, it is syncing on 10 minutes intervals, i believe
<chouchoune|qsdf> ok it's working after relauching
<chouchoune|qsdf> thanks very much
<rtgz> you can look in replication log to make sure that works properly
<rtgz> chouchoune|qsdf, thanks for reporting the issue
<chouchoune|qsdf> http://pastebin.com/d3476b27
<rtgz> chouchoune|qsdf, i believe it is completely successfully, since the status is 200.
<rtgz> chouchoune|qsdf, the items should appear on the web shortly or appear locally. You might need to refresh addressbook view for that to become visible (e.g. switch from one category to another)
<chouchoune|qsdf> actually it's working fine now or it seems at least ...
<rtgz> okay, guys, is it possible to reinitialize replication keys?
<rtgz> joshuahoover1, is it possible to reinitialize replication credentials?
<rtgz> chouchoune|qsdf, please stay online, we might need to give you additional instructions
<chouchoune|qsdf> ok I will
<joshuahoover1> rtgz: i'm not sure
<chouchoune|qsdf> anyway I'm screening so if I leave I'll be able to answer later
<joshuahoover1> thisfred: ??? ^^
<thisfred> reading backlog
<joshuahoover1> thisfred: thanks!
<thisfred> eh, the problems seems to be solved, or no? that replication log looks fine.
<chouchoune|qsdf> yes now it's solved
<chouchoune|qsdf> evolution-couchdb was missing
<thisfred> rtgz: reinitializing the oauth credentials for replication is possible I believe. for one thing, you can throw away all your local desktopcouch data and configuration and start again, but I'm sure there are easier/safer ways.
<thisfred> rtgz: CardinalFang or aquarius would know, but unfortunately neither of them is online
<rtgz> thisfred, ok, leeets try that on my install....
<thisfred> rtgz: eh, maybe move stuff rather than delete it
<thisfred> rtgz: in case I'm wrong ;)
<rtgz> thisfred, erm, mmm. backup is a good idea, thanks :)
<thisfred> rtgz: actually just throwing away the u1 pairing record should be enough
<thisfred> and then pair again through the pairing thingumabob
<thisfred> better yet, unauthorize the machine in the web ui, then reauthorize it, that should generate new tokens
<rtgz> yep, that works, got new pairing info and found 20+ "machines" I have authorized :)
<thisfred> chouchoune|qsdf: what version of desktopcouch is installed? Is your system fully upgraded?
<chouchoune|qsdf> thisfred: arnaud@arnaud-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<chouchoune|qsdf> Lecture des listes de paquets... Fait
<chouchoune|qsdf> Construction de l'arbre des dépendances
<chouchoune|qsdf> Lecture des informations d'état... Fait
<chouchoune|qsdf> Les paquets suivants seront mis à jour : bzr chromium-browser chromium-browser-inspector chromium-browser-l10n chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree cpp-4.4 gcc-4.4 gcc-4.4-base libgcc1 libgomp1 libpurple-bin libpurple0 libstdc++6 libthai-data libthai0 xserver-common xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-video-intel
<chouchoune|qsdf> I dn't see anything about ubuntu one
<rtgz> ok. we are safe to continue here
<chouchoune|qsdf> yes ;)
<thisfred> whew. thanks chouchoune|qsdf and rtgz for bringing this to our attention
<rtgz> we are now more than safe to continue here
<chouchoune|qsdf> it's the night here so if you have questions about my issue I'll be available tomorrow (I'm screening so you can ask directly and I'll answer when connecting next time)
<rtgz> chouchoune|qsdf, I guess that there is nothing else we can debug here. The replication is working, contacts are being created and removed. I will try to reproduce the issue with the CouchDB addressbook being present when no such capability exists and that's pretty much all that is left here.
<chouchoune|qsdf> ok perfect
<chouchoune|qsdf> for me I don't care now as it's working but it was just if you need informations ;)
<rtgz> thanks for the report, I have added the info to check for evolution-couchdb presence prior to disassembling the software into pieces :)
<chouchoune|qsdf> ok
<chouchoune|qsdf> but isn't Ubuntu add evolution-couchdb by default ?
<chouchoune|qsdf> or is it because I installed a beta at the beginning so it didn't add this package after ?
<rtgz> chouchoune|qsdf, it should be. but it might be due to beta, not all packages were ready at that time.
<chouchoune|qsdf> ok
<rtgz> hm...
<rtgz> reproduced
<rtgz> :)
<rtgz> In order for fantom Ubuntu One CouchDB addressbook to appear, we need to install evolution-couchdb, launch evolution, uninstall evolution-couchdb and then restart evolution to make sure that e-d-s is in consistent state
<rtgz> This gives us CouchDB category with Ubuntu One addressbook. Which does not work.
<rtgz> ubottu, bug 510366
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510366 in evolution-couchdb "Ghost CouchDB addressbook after evolution-couchdb removal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510366
<rtgz> fetch!
<rtgz> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
#ubuntuone 2010-01-21
<rtgz> grrr... need lp to support search bugs in project a && project b && project c :-/
<rtgz> grrr... need to look better, ubuntuone project fits well
 * rtgz needs to bake some bread. bread depends on scales; scales depend on batteries; batteries are dead; bread is unreachable; left for batteries...
<urbanape> Morning, folks
<urbanape> morning
<urbanape> is it that time?
<jblount> urbanape: I think so.
<urbanape> I'm getting terrible lag at this coffee shop.
<dobey> time for lunch?
<urbanape> sure, why not
<urbanape> MEETING STARTS / MEETING BEGINS
<rodrigo_> me
<urbanape> give up a 'me' to stake your claim.
<dobey> me
<teknico> me
<urbanape> me
<jblount> me
<urbanape> go for it rodrigo_
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Contacts picker work based on design team's designs. Submitted rhythmbox package to watch music library by default. On-call review. Looked at python-lxml version update for hardy
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Look at becoming a MOTU (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers). Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Move JS code to its own file and add jslint tests to check. Remove autosave code in notes web editor. New python-lxml for hardy
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> next dobey
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Proj steering meeting thingy, Poked people, Filed lots of bugs to track lucid dev.
<dobey> ☹ TODO: File a few more bugs, Fix some bugs I filed (#510351, #510353, #510348, #510355)
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> teknico: ciao
<teknico> DONE: attended the contacts picker workshop; landed a branch to allow binding the dev openid server to all net interfaces; helped mt with mockups for phone sync; wrestled with an error from the dev openid server at first login (#510116)
<teknico> TODO: more testing funambol cared and funambol exchange deployment; fix a user's problems accessing the contacts web IU (#506584)
<teknico> BLOCK: still cannot access the web interface due to an error from the dev openid server at first login (#510116)
<teknico> next: urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: Started working on subsequent client sync code.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish that and start on migration code.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> jblount: HAMMERTIME
<jblount> DONE: Worked on /files/ icon switch, talk with statik about start page for 10.04
<jblount> TODO: Keep rocking https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_cve.used=&field.tag=gd&field.tags_combinator=ANY finish /files/ icon switch
<jblount> BLOCKED: Nope
<urbanape> thanks, folks. EOM. Lollygaggers can paste when they get around to it.
 * popey shakes his fist at U1
<popey> just synced tomboy and it brought down older versions of notes and wiped out changes I had made locally
<popey> this is double plus not good
<rtgz> popey, were there any questions about note conflicts?
<popey> no
<dobey> rodrigo_: ^^
<popey> well, there were popup windows but they never stuck around, so i guess it automatically decided what to do
<popey> which is 'overwrite local'
<rodrigo_> popey, rtgz: fix is now in trunk, so should be deployed real soon
<popey> what fix?
<rodrigo_> for notes conflicts
<popey> o_O
<popey> this is a known bug?
<rodrigo_> yes
<popey> magic
<popey> right now, for me, there's way too many bugs to make u1 anything like usable :(
<popey> this is the third data-loss incident I've had with U1 recently :(
<popey> incredibly frustrating
<rodrigo_> popey, 3rd data loss? what have you lost? notes? files? contacts?
<popey> files once, notes twice
<rtgz> popey, could you how the files went missing?
<popey> I've explained this to statik before and filed a bug
<popey> basically my pc crashed with a file open, the file was zeroed when i rebooted and u1 then synced that zero up to the cloud and back down to all other computers
<popey> there was/is no revision control so I have no way of undoing that
<rtgz> guys, we need file versions!
<rtgz> i mean ubuntuone
<popey> now I dont expect u1 to fix the hardware issue which caused my pc to reboot, or the filesystem issue that caused the file to zero
<popey> but not being able to get back a zeroed file is a bit of an.. "issue"
<rtgz> popey, I was thinking of such possibility but could not create such conditions in VM...
<popey> I discussed this with statik at UDS, he's well aware of the issue
<popey> well, my pc created the condition for me
<popey> the fan on the CPU got clogged up with dust which cased it to overheat and power down
<popey> you can simulate this by having an openoffice spreadsheet open in the u1 folder, and flick the power :)
<statik> yeah we need versions
<popey> anyway the upshot is I frankly can't trust u1 right now, so I am going to stop using it. :(
<popey> that shouldn't be seen as toys out of pram or pointing fingers btw, I think you guys are doing great work, it's just not ready for me
<dobey> sad monkey
<TeTeT> joshuahoover: any plans to have Ubuntu One work through an https proxy?
<joshuahoover> TeTeT: not currently, but it is something we're looking at
<TeTeT> joshuahoover: so somewhere on the roadmap, or not even that?
<joshuahoover> TeTeT: it's not currently on our roadmap for lucid
<TeTeT> joshuahoover: ok, so any development on this is post lucid, thanks for the quick reply!
<joshuahoover> TeTeT: np :)
<rtgz> joshuahoover, I think I made a big mistake regarding Bug 461614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 461614 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu one wouldnt connect and then gets d-bus error: did not recieve reply" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/461614
<joshuahoover> rtgz: oh yeah?
<joshuahoover> rtgz: why do you say that?
<rtgz> The original description says "launched it it pulled up a website that said it couldnt connect to local host", however that is most likely the HTTP server being unreachable
<rtgz> but I managed to reproduce the issue locally and then I found no better bug report to give to rmcbride than that one that has a perfect match in the header. Afterwards that bug is considered to be the master one for startup connection problems due to metadata loading
<rtgz> I have marked all such bugs with 'metadata-loading' tag so that it can be somehow grouped together later
<joshuahoover> rtgz: so we need to move those existing bugs on that one to a new/different bug?
<rtgz> joshuahoover, i believe that is so
<dobey> time to get some lunch
<joshuahoover> rtgz: ok, if you let me know what bug you think we should use as the master, i can do that and i'll update our bugs wiki page with common issues
<joshuahoover> rtgz: or you can...doesn't matter to me :)
<rtgz> the problem is that I would like to move bring the comments as well but that is not possible :)
<rtgz> joshuahoover, I can do that, I can get fresh readings on metadata loading and create a new master ticket with all possible description
<jamalta> jblount: you're fixing the ubuntu start page?!
<jamalta> that's great news!
<urbanape> Okay, ditching the Panera and heading home. I'll be back shortly.
<jblount> jamalta: s/fixing/working on the new one
<jblount> jamalta: And by start page, the default web page in firefox. But yeah, it is great news :)
<jamalta> jblount: right that's what i was talking about
<jamalta> i haven't been a fan of the current one at all
<joshuahoover> rtgz: great, thanks!
<mandel> CardinalXiminez_, ping
 * rtgz is not going to be present here tomorrow (most likely) so if there is something interesting to debug, I am all ears :)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> rtgz: debug why it's cold here today :)
<rtgz> dobey, I reproduced it, it is now cold here today...
<rtgz> dobey, I will file a bug against weather applet. And it is not crashing on logout. It should allow one to override the temperature.
<mturquette> hello all
<mturquette> i'm one of the many afflicted by the lack of proxy support.  is there a workaround for us corporate firewall types?
<mturquette> i've tried googling but i've come up empty so far.
<mturquette> and i'm already subscribed to the ubuntuone-client PPA
<statik> hi mturquette, no workaround for the proxy thing yet that I'm aware of
<mturquette> statik: thanks for the update.
<rtgz> grrr
<dobey> i concur
<rtgz> ubuntuone login is broken and I have not seen that
<dobey> broken how?
<rtgz> OpenID authentication failed: Nonce already used or out of range
<dobey> oh
<rtgz> STR: go to http://one.ubuntu.com, be redirected to lp, log in there, receive this message
<dobey> interesting
<dobey> rtgz: ah it looks like it is known, and the servery people are poking it with big sticks
<rtgz> ah, 'cause I just followed that from the bug report
<rtgz> Morning excercises should also include logging into web ui and check whether it is still there
<dobey> ah well, my brain hurts, code isn't doing what it's supposed to do, and i'm getting frustrated. time to do something else
<nettrot> Quick desktop-couchdb question: in the Python Bindings, can you provide a custom JSON encoder/decoder?
<rtgz> nettrot,     from couchdb import json; json.use('cjson'), i believe
<rtgz> nettrot,  or json.use(decode=my_decode, encode=my_encode)
<rtgz> see couchdb.json docs
<nettrot> rtgz, I see it now. Thanks.
<rtgz> nettrot, you are welcome, haven't tried to use it, actually
<CShadowRun> When i update a file does ubuntu one upload the entire file again, or does it only upload the changes, like rsync?
<nettrot> Well, the docs are pretty straightforward at least.
<nettrot> Ugh, I really wish Tomboy could be set to periodically sync notes without my intervention.
<rtgz> nettrot, true, that's why I am creating my own version of note sync... Since I have no idea when GNote gains snowy or couchdb support, I got it sync from note files to couchdb.
<rtgz> unfortunately, notes are converted to HTML prior to couchdb storage in Ubuntu One Tomboy sync, so some formatting info may be lost; I am storing the note content completely. This will be done in Ubuntu One as well, i believe...
<rtgz> CShadowRun, it will upload the file completely again; The support for deltas is planned, though
<CShadowRun> ok ty :)
<rtgz> CShadowRun, you are welcome :)
<rtgz> joshuahoover, hm... indeed, why can't ubuntuone use rsync method for file deltas?
<joshuahoover> rtgz: not sure, we'd have to ask verterok, lucio, Chipaca that one :)
<rtgz> since S3 allows only complete object read this will need to fetch the file to ubuntuone server, and create corresponding rsync data
#ubuntuone 2010-01-22
* joshuahoover changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Please honk if you want a music store
<rodrigo_> morning
<chouchoune|qsdf> is there a maemo client for Ubuntu One ?
<teknico_> chouchoune|qsdf, not that I know of
<Chipaca> chouchoune|qsdf: somebody did get couch syncing with ubuntu one, but it's a first step
<Chipaca> chouchoune|qsdf: on an n900, I mean
<chouchoune|qsdf> ok
<chouchoune|qsdf> I have n900
<Chipaca> chouchoune|qsdf: it's not yet syncing the contacts into the n900's address book
<Chipaca> so it's very early, but people are working on it
<chouchoune|qsdf> ok perfect
<Chipaca> I'm sure aquarius remembers the name of this person
<chouchoune|qsdf> I'll wait ;)
<aquarius> homeasvs is the chap who ported desktopcouch to the N900
<aquarius> homeasvs_ I mean
<aquarius> not sure if Thomas is around, though. homeasvs_?
<rtgz> possible bug
<rtgz> note removal does not change 'last_change_time' in couchdb. In case note is recovered from Backup directory, how can u1 know that it does not need to delete it again? last-revision?
<rtgz> Great, gwibber is providing me with twitter updates while having no window and no applet. That's what "extremely unobtrusive" means...
<CardinalFang> Erm, no standup meeting today?
<dobey> go for it
<Chipaca> MEETING BEGINS
<dobey> me
<teknico> me
<CardinalFang> me
<dobey> slackers
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Filed rest of the bugs, Worked on #510351 (enable bipedal oauth in server)
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Fix some bugs I filed (#510351, #510353, #510348, #510355)
<dobey> teknico: roll
<teknico> DONE: helped facundo with some errors under "make test"; did some debugging on the error from the dev openid server at first login (#510116); did some phone sync planning with chipaca
<teknico> TODO: more phone sync planning with chipaca; testing funambol cared and funambol exchange deployment; fix a user's problems accessing the contacts web IU (#506584)
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<teknico> BLOCK: still cannot access the web interface due to an error from the dev openid server at first login (#510116, and also #510866)
<teknico> next: CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: sick + vacation time + even more sick.  Survived!
<CardinalFang> TODO: catch up on email and bugs.  Then, not sure yet; 200 more msg to sort.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None.
<CardinalFang> end?
<Chipaca> aquarius: ?
<Chipaca> rodrigo?
<Chipaca> urbanape__?
<Chipaca> MEETING ENDS
<Chipaca> with a whimper
<aquarius> ⚀ DONE:have music store work against edge; split library page into three
<aquarius> ⚁ TODO: have music library page send message to downloader daemon and row to database; write Ubuntu Developer Day talk; make tomboy first-sync experience nicer
<aquarius> ⚂ BLOCKED:
<aquarius> sorry
<Chipaca> oh! urbanape says
<Chipaca> DONE: Made some progress on subsequent client sync.
<Chipaca> TODO: Finish it, get started on migration.
<Chipaca> BLOCK: None
 * Chipaca just got the email
<CardinalFang> statik, ah, I see the couchdb deb result.  Good job!
<rtgz> OpenID failed
<rtgz> who needs to be poked?
<CardinalFang> rtgz, Hrm.  #launchpad ?
<rtgz> CardinalFang, are you really sure?
<rtgz> one.ubuntu.com sends double redirect
<rtgz> upon initial GET after launchpad login POST submission, and receiving 302 found, the user agent is directed to _exactly_ the same URL
<CardinalFang> rtgz, No, I am not sure in any way.
<pfibiger> rtgz: is this the nonce error?
<rtgz> pfibiger, yep
<rtgz> because the server receives the request twice
<CardinalFang> rtgz, Ah, someone is working on it.
<rtgz> and if that was not returning an error, then that would be an infinite 302 loop
<rtgz> which is not good as well
<rtgz> I have provided the info in bug 510866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 510866 in ubuntuone-servers "OpenID failed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/510866
<rtgz> I guess this is of extremely high priority, 'cause it is a no-no to leave this service in such state; From the user's view point it "does not let me log in"
<urbanape> morning all. lappy was weird. needed a reboot
 * rtgz looks at lappy.home pc and sees that it is turned off
<rahearn> is anyone able to edit tomboy notes on the web or sync notes to ubuntu one?
<duanedesign> rahearn: you having trouble syncing your notes?
<rahearn> yes,   i haven't been able to for the past month
<rahearn> there are multiple bugs filed already
<rahearn> but no action from canonical
<duanedesign> rahearn: hmm, let me check and see what i get
<rahearn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/501020
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 501020 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy note sync and web-ui for notes are broken" [High,Confirmed]
<duanedesign> rahearn: hmm, it appears my notes were sync'ed successfully
<rtgz> hm
<rtgz> duanedesign, try opening the existing note and change/add some symbol; then try to sync again, does it work?
 * rtgz is setting up Lucid Lynx system ATM
<rahearn> i no longer get an error message when i sync from tomboy,  but the notes aren't actually synced
<duanedesign> rtgz: rahearn yes, i did received the error.
<mandel> CardinalFang ping
<rtgz> grrr
<CardinalFang> mandel, hi!
<mandel> CardinalFang, hello, feeling better?
<mandel> CardinalFang, if you do, lets talk about the bulk update ;)
<CardinalFang> mandel, Yes, let's!
<mandel> so, I have been talking with the guys at pythoncouchdb, from their point of view the solution is nice like it is and they cannot think about any other way to do it
<mandel> I also talked with other people and they told me that there are not many options and that although using sentinels would be nicer, it is not practical
<mandel> take a look at this http://groups.google.com/group/couchdb-python/browse_thread/thread/df58036112c90040/e49d948a152c839b?lnk=gst&q=deferredlist#e49d948a152c839b
<rahearn> duanedesign: you said you did get an error trying to update notes?  any idea if canonical can be pushed to fix it?
<rtgz> Who is Community Face today?
<CardinalFang> rtgz, I am.
<rtgz> CardinalFang, tomboy notes; is there any progress towards making this working again?
<rtgz> we will celebrate one month of broken note synchronization tomorrow :)
<CardinalFang> rtgz, good question.  I know rodrigo fixed one part in the server (or fixed my branch while I was away, rather) a few days ago.
<CardinalFang> rahearn, rtgz, are you referring to using the web UI, or the Tomboy UI?
<rahearn> both
<rtgz> CardinalFang, both
<rtgz> bug 501020
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501020 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy note sync and web-ui for notes are broken" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501020
<CardinalFang> The web UI still has a problem.  It's not written correctly.
<rahearn> i no longer get a "failed to syncronize" error when syncing from tomboy,  but it doesn't look like anything is actually saved
<CardinalFang> The Tomboy UI should work, iirc, if recent code is running on the server.
<rahearn> i will test that again tonight using my 2 computers
 * rtgz is testing...
<duanedesign> CardinalFang: yes i tested the Tomboy UI per the bug reports and it appears to work fine
<CardinalFang> pfibiger, how new is server code?
<CardinalFang> Hrm.
<duanedesign> As far as the web interface it looks like there has been progress by elliot to fix this.
<CardinalFang> Sorry, mandel.  I really like the error_function idea of Lenz's .  Still reading.
<mandel> CardinalFang, no problem, just let me know when ever you are done
<rtgz> CardinalFang, 500, Internal server error when trying to autosave updated note conetnts
<CardinalFang> rtgz, ah, thank you.  Using Tomboy UI?
<rtgz> in progress...
<CardinalFang> rtgz, what is?
<CardinalFang> rtgz, where did you get that HTTP 500?
<CardinalFang> pfibiger, ^
<rtgz> CardinalFang, i am a web developer, firebug is a must :)
<rtgz> so, https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/edit/2c9a097c5d3840a6824bbeae47114a20?format=json&body=...&title=...
<rtgz> yields 500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR, Server: PasteWSGIServer/0.5 Python/2.5.2; X-Bzr-Revision-Number	2180
<rtgz> i mean this is a POST request
<rtgz> CardinalFang, i mean I am setting up separate lp account for that
<mandel> CardinalFang, I forgot to point to this http://groups.google.com/group/couchdb-python/browse_thread/thread/bf51ec2cd24ad154
<CardinalFang> rtgz, I can't see the error logs yet.  They'll synch some time tonight and I'll have an answer Monday, I hope.
<rtgz> CardinalFang, is edge more accessible?
<CardinalFang> rtgz, No.
<rtgz> i mean whether it is possible to get more info from that?
<CardinalFang> It's the same.
<CardinalFang> It may have newer code, but there's still a big trust&security wall between the customer data and mere programmers.
<rtgz> CardinalFang, bug 499595
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 499595 in ubuntuone-servers "Notes API causes ResourceConflict" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/499595
<CardinalFang> rtgz, yes.  See my branch attached
<CardinalFang> ?
<CardinalFang> <-  "Chad Miller"
<rtgz> CardinalFang, I am afraid i don't have the permissions to view anything in ubuntuone-servers
<rtgz> So I am just sitting here and cry about Tomboy notes
<CardinalFang> rtgz, Right.  I'm saying that I think that bug is fixed.  There's a different bug we're seeing now.
<rtgz> CardinalFang, strcmp("500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR", "500 INTERNAL SERVER ERROR") returned 0, and that's the only thing I can compare for "before fix" and "after fix".
<CardinalFang> rtgz, Yeah.  The web server didn't get what it wanted through its interface.  It has only one answer.
<rtgz> And still, OAuth problem will hit hard on the credibility of U1 if not fixed until the weekend :(
<rahearn> well,   notes being broken for a solid month hits really hard on the credibility of U1
<rtgz> rahearn, true
<rtgz> CardinalFang, is it possible to ping someone hard enough to 1) resolve OAuth problem, 2) force notes problems before continuing on with the feature implementation?
<CardinalFang> rtgz, someone's already working on #1.  I'll work on #2, and this is my first day back in a week.
<rtgz> CardinalFang, yes, by the way, welcome back, I'm sorry to be a messenger for such news....
<rtgz> Okay
<rtgz> Tomboy sync appears to be working fine, i.e. notes are downloaded from server and changes are being uploaded
<rtgz> rahearn, could you please start tomboy from the command line with --debug and see whether you can reproduce some kind of sync failure?
<rahearn> i will tonight,  i am unfortunately at work right now and only have access to a windows machine
<rahearn> i know that the last time i tried, maybe a week ago, i didn't get an error when i tried to sync from one machine, but those changes were not visible on the web interface.  when i try again tonight i'll try to sync two machines to see if they can see each other's changes regardless of the web interface seeing the changes
<CardinalFang> rtgz, rahearn, I'm pretty sure that rodr-go, st-tik, and I fixed the only problem we knew about a few days ago, and discovered that there's a second problem for the web UI.
<rahearn> CardinalFang, would that fix be onto the server i would be testing against yet?
<rtgz> CardinalFang, aha, so Tomboy sync is now fixed. Good
<CardinalFang> rahearn, I think so.
<rahearn> ok,  hopefully testing tonight will go well then
<cbrookins> Is there some kind of problem going on with the Ubuntu One applet in 9.10.  I haven't been able to connect in the past few days.
<CardinalFang> cbrookins, I don't think so.  Mine is connected.
<CardinalFang> cbrookins, Do you get any error message?
<cbrookins> Nah, just keeps going back to the exclamation point in the cloud icon
<cbrookins> I just ran the "send error report" to look at what it creates
<cbrookins> is there any way to run something from a terminal to get some text output?
<cbrookins> this is from the log, "ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - Protocol version error"
<cbrookins> I think I found it, seems to be a bug with bandwidth prefs
<cbrookins> Viola!  Bandwidth it was.  It was set to the default 2048. Disabling the bandwidth feature corrected it.
<cbrookins> Thank you for responding and trying to help out.
<rtgz> I think I know how U1 can be made to work with HTTP proxy with minimum efforts...
<mattgriffin-webc> hi
<mattgriffin> hi
<joshuahoover> mattgriffin has been cloned
<mattgriffin> :).... testing webchat - http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntuone
<joshuahoover> cool
<rtgz> gggrrrrgwrgjwelrkgjelkrgj
<rtgz> guys
<rtgz> look at this line:             logger.info("SRV lookup error, fallback to %r:%r \n%s", self.host, self.port, failure.getTraceback())
<rtgz> %r will add apostrophes to the string, right?
<rtgz> e.g. 'fs-1.one.ubuntu.com'
<rtgz> 'cause I feel dumb...
<rtgz> ha
<rtgz> HA!!
<rtgz> UbuntuOne behind proxy? Easy!
<rtgz> :)
<rtgz> huh?
<rtgz> nobody interested?
<rtgz> joshuahooverm ^
<rtgz> joshuahoover, ^
<joshuahoover> rtgz: sorry...i was just finishing up some stuff as it's the end of the day for me
<joshuahoover> rtgz: what is the question/problem?
<rtgz> I made ubuntuone work with squid
<rtgz> file sync
<rtgz> joshuahoover, ^
<joshuahoover> ah, cool!
<rtgz> joshuahoover, but I will keep this as a secret and just write extensive documentation on Wiki containing 5 lines or so :)
<joshuahoover> rtgz: heh...so what did you do?
<rtgz> joshuahoover, if we cannot work with the proxy, then we need to find something that can do that for us
<rtgz> connect-proxy -H localhost:3128 -p 1986 fs-1.ubuntuone.com 443
<rtgz> and overrides in local user config files
<joshuahoover> interesting
<rtgz> 2010-01-23 01:20:05,825 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - INFO - SRV lookup error, fallback to '127.0.0.1':1986
<rtgz> 2010-01-23 01:20:05,828 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - connection made
<rtgz> tada!
<joshuahoover> nice
<rtgz> this is a workaround, but it will bring more university/@work people. Just need to script it user-friendly
<joshuahoover> very nice!
<rtgz> aaaaiiii laik this stuff :)
#ubuntuone 2010-01-23
<kunal> anybody knows how do i extract the metadata of the file, from the ubuntu one server using my program if i have username and password ?
<kunal> #ubuntuone: anybody knows how do i extract the metadata of the file, from the ubuntu one server using my program if i have username and password ?
<windmill> Hi after I finally upgraded to karmic I can no longer connect to ubuntu one    +honk
<windmill> Is this a general support channel?
<shrini> windmill: hai. what happens, you run the ubuntuone application?
<windmill> it just sits there with an exclamation mark
<windmill> I click connect nothing happens
<windmill> Anything I add to the ubuntu one folder has little circle arrows above it which I assume means that it hasn't synced
<windmill> I can log in with the web interface
<windmill> shrini, any suggestions?
<verterok_> windmill: what version of the client it's installed?
<windmill> verterok, the log file said 1.1.1, I'll check with dpkg
<windmill> what's the package name?
<verterok> windmill: ubuntuone-client
<windmill> Version: 1.1.1+r313-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
<windmill> ahh
<windmill> maybe that's  it
<verterok> windmill: and you'r in karmic?
<windmill> yes
<windmill> just upgraded
<verterok> windmill: probably an old jaunty ppa left around, check you sources.list
<verterok> *your
<windmill> verterok,  the ppa seems disabled, should I uninstall it and reinstall
<windmill> think I'll try that
<verterok> windmill: uninstall the current package, update the ppa, and install :)
<windmill> do I need a ppa in karmic?
<shrini> windmill: no need of ppa in karmic
<windmill> shrini, thanks, that's what I thought, so if I just uninstall the jaunty one and reinstall I should get the karmic one?
<windmill> not sure why that didn't happen during the upgrade
<verterok> shrini: right :)
<shrini> windmill: yes
<verterok> windmill: yes
<windmill> I'm trying it now
<shrini> windmill: install ubuntuone-client-gnome
<windmill> The following packages have unmet dependencies.  ubuntuone-client-gnome: Depends: ubuntuone-client (= 1.0.2-0ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<verterok> windmill: what's the output of: apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<windmill> ubuntuone-client:  Installed: (none)  Candidate: 1.0.2-0ubuntu2  Version table:    1.0.2-0ubuntu2 0        500 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Packages     1.0.2-0ubuntu1 0        500 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<verterok> windmill: and for ubuntuone-client-gnome?
<windmill> ubuntuone-client-gnome:  Installed: (none)  Candidate: 1.0.2-0ubuntu2  Version table:     1.1.1+r313-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty 0        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status     1.0.2-0ubuntu2 0        500 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Packages    1.0.2-0ubuntu1 0      500 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<verterok> windmill: looks like it's trying to install the one from the ppa
<windmill> can't understand that, it says disabled in software sources
<verterok> windmill: sudo apt-get update ?
<windmill> have done that
<windmill> I'll remove the ppa rather than disable it
<verterok> windmill: sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client-gnome=1.0.2-0ubuntu2
<shrini> is it possible to share screen via ubuntuone?
<windmill> I've upgraded this machine so many times now, I think it needs a clean install
<verterok> shrini: no
<shrini> verterok: okey :-)
<verterok> shrini: but I think there are plans to support it :)
<shrini> verterok: wow. thats grea
<verterok> windmill: btw, as your previous version (in jaunty) was > to the current karmic, I'ld recommend you to use the karmic ppa, it also provides a lot of bug fixes not present in karmic or karmic-updates
<windmill> I can't seem to get apt to forget about the jaunty version
<verterok> windmill: check if there it's still enabled: grep -R jaunty /etc/apt/sources.list*
<windmill> verterok, nothing
<verterok> hmm, weird
<verterok> windmill: dpkg -l | grep ubuntuone
<verterok> windmill: is there any jaunty version installed?
<windmill> verterok, and yet policy still says 1.1.1+r313-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty 0
<windmill> verterok, errm ubuntuone-client-gnome                                       1.1.1+r313-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty                      Ubuntu One client GNOME integration
<windmill>  is in there
<windmill> I don't get it
<verterok> windmill: remove it :)
<windmill> ubuntuone-client-gnome                                       1.1.1+r313-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty                      Ubuntu One client GNOME integration
<windmill> sorry
<verterok> windmill: np
<windmill> I can't seem to remove it
<verterok> windmill: sudo apt-get install remove ubuntuone-client-gnome ?
<windmill> Package ubuntuone-client-gnome is not installed, so not removed
<verterok> windmill: but it's listed in dpkg -l ?
<windmill> yeah
<verterok> hmm, that's werid
<windmill> something is not quite right with this system
<windmill> I'm quite tempted to do a clan install, but I feel a bit like that's not the right thing to do  :)
<verterok> windmill: try running: apt-get check
<windmill> clean*
<windmill> didn't say much
<windmill> wgat does check do?
<windmill> what*
<verterok> windmill: check fro broken dependencies
<verterok> (for
<windmill> it didn't seem to find any
<verterok> windmill: what about adding the ubuntuone beta ppa?
<windmill> I'll give it a go
<windmill> verterok, install the karmic ppa seems to have worked
<windmill> I'll try and connect
<windmill> verterok, it still won't connect
<windmill> This is starting to become abit of a pain
<verterok> windmill: ok, could you pastebin (htttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com) the contents of: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<windmill> that file is empty
<verterok> windmill: ok, that's good! :)
<verterok> windmill: please check if there is any error in: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/oauth-login.log
<windmill> file is very long, last entries look like: UbuntuOne.Client.Applet Starting Ubuntu One client version 1.1.1
<windmill> if I remove my computer from the list in the account settings page on ubuntu how do I re add it?
<verterok> windmill: to re add it, restart the client (clicking on connect if it's disconnected might work too)
<verterok> windmill: also, if you remove your machine from the list, also remove the token from the keyring
<windmill> verterok, How do I do that?
<verterok> windmill: Applications -> Accesories --> Passwords & Encryption
<windmill> verterok, not sure what I'm lookingfor
<verterok> windmill: in the Passwords tab, there should be a list of the passwords stored
<windmill> verterok, there is a list... can't see any ubuntu one type things
<verterok> windmill: there should be one: Ubuntu One token for https://ubuntuone.com
<windmill> can't see that, could be why it hasn't been working
<verterok> windmill: hmm, so you don't have a token...
<verterok> windmill: quit the client, and in a terminal: ps aux | grep ubuntuone
<verterok> windmill: to check that the client is actually not running
<windmill> ok I have two processes
<windmill> /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login
<windmill> /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<verterok> hmm, ok
<windmill> kill them
<windmill> ?
<verterok> windmill: one more check, pastebin the output of: tail -n 30 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<verterok> to know what's the status of the syncdaemon
<windmill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/361320/
<verterok> windmill: ok, kill both processes
<verterok> windmill: now, start the client again
<windmill> ok, it's back
<verterok> windmill: afte clicking on "connect", a new firefox window or tab should be opened to authorize the machine
<windmill> woo hoo! it has
<windmill> !
<windmill> It's working!!!!
<verterok> :)
<windmill> oh
<windmill> I think it's working
<windmill> it seems to die then
<verterok> windmill: die?
<windmill> the icon disappeared even tho it's set to always show, I've restarted it
<windmill> it seems to to be working now
<verterok> windmill: check in the preference panel if the option it's checked
<windmill> show icon "always"
<windmill> it does seem to be working now tho
<shrini> hi
<windmill> verterok, that's really cool, thanks for your help
<shrini> if we upload a file, via browser in one.ubuntu.com,
<verterok> windmill: np :)
<shrini> will it come to local ubuntu one older?
<verterok> shrini: yes, it should
<shrini> verterok: mine, is not reflecting
<verterok> shrini: it might take some time, or we are experiencing some issue in the server side
<shrini> verterok: okey
<shrini> verterok: thanks
<verterok> shrini: as a workaround, you can force the client to check a specific folder for updates
<verterok> shrini: if you have ubuntuone-client-tools installed: u1sdtool --refresh=/full/path/to/folder
<shrini> verterok: no luck
<verterok> shrini: hmm, did you created a folder in the web or just a new file?
<shrini> verterok: just uploaded a file
<verterok> shrini: and what folder are you using as the u1sdtool argument? the ~/Ubuntu One folder or the file's parent folder?
<shrini> verterok: u1sdtool --refresh=/home/shrinivasan/Ubuntu\ One/
<verterok> shrini: oh, you need to pass the file's parent folder. apologize I missed that bit of info before :/
<shrini> verterok: i uploaded that file to parent folder only
<verterok> shrini: oh :(
<shrini> verterok: hmmm
<shrini> verterok: need help on sharing files too.
<shrini> verterok: can you share a file or folder to me?
<verterok> shrini: please, check the syncdaemon error log: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<shrini> verterok: okey
<verterok> shrini: sure, first let's try to find out why it's not updating  :)
<shrini> verterok: okey
<shrini> verterok: that log file is empty
<verterok> shrini: ok, that;s good :)
<verterok> shrini: could you pastebin the last ~30 lines of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<shrini> verterok: http://pastebin.com/f2de41c22
<verterok> shrini: hmm, you client isn't connected
<shrini> verterok: oh no.
<shrini> verterok: how to connect?
<verterok> shrini: do you see the applet?
<shrini> verterok: yes. i see. but a X in it
<verterok> shrini: click on it and then, click "connect"
<shrini> verterok: clicked. but, it changed in a moment to X
<verterok> hmm, I think the X isn't good :(
<verterok> shrini: did you authorized your machine?
<shrini> verterok: i think so.
<shrini> verterok: how to do it again?
<verterok> shrini: please pastebin the last 30 lines of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log, to see if there is an error while trying to connect
<verterok> shrini: (before trying to reauthorize the machine ;) )
<shrini> verterok: how to reauthorize?
<verterok> shrini: maybe the auth isn't the problem, that's why I'ld like to see the log
<shrini> verterok:  http://pastebin.com/f79227186
<shrini> verterok: this is the extra lines added
<shrini> verterok: when clicked connect
<verterok> shrini: yes, isn't an auth problem
<verterok> shrini: please paste the contents of: ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<shrini> verterok: :-)
<shrini> [bandwidth_throttling]
<shrini> on = True
<shrini> read_limit = -1
<shrini> write_limit = -1
<shrini> verterok: thats all
<verterok> shrini: ok, let's try one thing before taking a look to the package versions: 1) rm ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf 2) restart the client
<shrini> verterok: yes
<verterok> shrini: to restart the client: quit the applet, and in a terminal: 'ps aux | grep ubuntuone' to check if there something still lrunning
<shrini> verterok: deleted
<shrini> verterok: updating files :-)
<verterok> cool
<verterok> shrini: could you paste the version of the client?
<verterok> I think this is fixed in the ppa, and if it's not, you just found a bug :)
<shrini> verterok: 1.0.2-0ubuntu1
<verterok> shrini: ok, thanks! I think this bug was fixed
<verterok> shrini: basically there is a bug in the throttling settings
<shrini> verterok: something fun happens
<shrini> verterok: i placed a file under ~/Ubuntu One
<shrini> verterok: it refledted in browser
<shrini> verterok: but, the file i uploaded via browser, is not in my pc folder
<verterok> shrini: it's the same file?
<shrini> verterok: no. different files
<verterok> shrini: hmm, weird.
<shrini> verterok: let me create folder in browser.
<verterok> shrini: tail -f ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log to see if the client it's working
<verterok> shrini: sorry, but I need run, but be back in a while
<shrini> verterok: wow. done
<shrini> verterok: it took a little time
<shrini> verterok: thanks a lot
<verterok> shrini: ooh, nice!
<shrini> verterok: both are syncing
<verterok> shrini: yes, it may take a while
<verterok> shrini: cool!
<verterok> ok, I'm off to get some lunch. seey'a later!
<shrini> verterok: thanks a lot dude
<shrini> verterok: okey. have a nice day
<verterok> shrini: np, glad to help get it working! :)
<shrini> verterok: thanks a lot
<shrini> verterok: so happy to see it working
<shrini> is there any plan to give clients for other distros?
#ubuntuone 2010-01-24
<blue-pearl> hi
<blue-pearl> any one using ubuntu one client on 9.04?
<blue-pearl> installed it but is not showing in menu
<blue-pearl> any one using ubuntu one client on 9.04?
<blue-pearl> any one here??
<magatz> hi all, is it possible to remove all my files uploaded to ubuntuone web ?
<blue-pearl> magatz, i think yes
<shrini> verterok: hai. are you there?
<shrini> verterok: conducted a session on ubuntu one in ubunty user days
<shrini> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays/01232010/Using%20Ubuntu%20One
<shrini> verterok: thanks a lot for your help yesterday
<shrini> verterok: without your help, i wont be made this session
<mhall119> it was a good session too, I'm up and running with U1 now
<mhall119> only I can't get my evolution contacts to copy to my Ubuntu One address book
<shrini> mhall119: what is happening to contacts?
<mhall119> nothing, I say Copy all contacts to...
<mhall119> select the ubuntu one book, and hit okay, then nothing happens
<shrini> mhall119: oh. do you have contacts in evolution?
<mhall119> yes
<mhall119> lots
<shrini> mhall119: :-)
<shrini> mhall119: look at the log file. ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<shrini> mhall119: please ask questions here.
<shrini> mhall119: i am out of day.
<shrini> mhall119: going to bed
<shrini> mhall119: sorry dude
<shrini> mhall119: discuss your issue here
<shrini> mhall119: catch you later
<shrini> mhall119: bye for now
<issyl0> Hi
<issyl0> Is there a limit to how big a file can be in Ubuntu One?
<dobey> issyl0: it has to be <= your available space on the server. i think the practical limit is 4gb maybe. not sure though
<duanedesign> mhall119: did you get your contacts synced?
<kgs> Can I use my Ubuntu One space to host photos?
<kgs> For example, post a message on a forum and point to a photo that's stored in my account?
<duanedesign> hello kgs
<kgs> Hi.
<kgs> So, any idea about what I asked? It seems to work...
<kgs> But I'm not sure if it only works for me because my browser is logged into Ubuntu One.
<kgs> Maybe you can click on the link for me and see if it works?
<kgs> https://files.one.ubuntu.com/c75e68bc-23be-4469-8823-f0ff5da0fc7f
<duanedesign> kgs: ok
<duanedesign> kgs: yeah i can not see that
<kgs> Hmm...
#ubuntuone 2011-01-17
<Maxximiliann> Hi!
<Maxximiliann> Ran into a syncing issue with Ubuntu One. Can anyone assist?
<Maxximiliann> Hello?
<Maxximiliann> Anybody home?
<nirazio> When I open Ubuntuone Preferences, Account tab, on one computer it does not display the usage, name e-mail or current plan. Why???
<ralsina> Good morning everyone!
<mandel> ralsina: morning! Do we have the sand up in 5 min?
<ralsina> mandel yes!
<mandel> ok
 * mandel writes what he has done
<ralsina> mandel, CardinalFang, vds standup in 5'!
<vds> ralsina: ok
<mandel> me
<mandel> ralsina, CardinalFang, vds: stand up?
<ralsina> yes!
 * ralsina was on the phone, sorry
<mandel> np
<ralsina> me
<vds> me
<vds> ralsina: it's holiday in the US?
<ralsina> vds: yes, Martin Luther King's day
<CardinalFang> it is.  One se.
<ralsina> and alecu and nessita are on swap because of the travel from dallas
<mandel> shall I start then?
<CardinalFang> I can't find my bug number.  It doesn't matter very much.  Open and closed, so...
<CardinalFang> Ready.
<ralsina> mande, start please
<ralsina> s/mande/mandel/
<mandel> DONE: Done bug 701868, bug 702276, bug 702295. Fixed small issues in branch that fixed bug 700951, bug 700981 and bug 701049. Worked on bug 702926 and ready to propose the branch for merging.
<mandel> TODO: Implement FileSystemWatcher on windows. Fix proposed branches for ubuntu_sso.
<mandel> BLOCKED: No
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 701868 in ubuntuone-client "Cannot run tests on windows due to a fail import (affects: 1) (heat: 358)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701868
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702276 in ubuntuone-client "Platform unit tests should be skipped when not ran in the correct platform (affects: 1) (heat: 711)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702276
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702295 in ubuntuone-client "Pyinotity logging settings should be moved to the platform module (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702295
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 700951 in desktopcouch "Couchdb process is not started on windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700951
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 700981 in desktopcouch "The function 'run_couchdb' should be moved to the platform module (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700981
<mandel> ralsina: go go go
<ralsina> DONE: searching for windows contractor, finally got someone on HR (no results), team leads call+other calls, chased people around as usual.
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, have HR fix things for me, someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> vds: your turn
<vds> DONE: continuing on developers RESP APIs, discussed with many jdo and aquarius, filed bugs #701029 and #701031
<vds> TODO: continue with the APIs
<vds> BLOCKED: not blocked but a bit lost, need jdo to check what I'm doing is correct
<ubot4> vds: Bug 701029 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/701029 is private
<vds> CardinalFang: please
<CardinalFang> DONE: playlist API 90% implemented. Fixed record-deletion bug in desktopcouch.
<CardinalFang> TODO: US holiday today.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<ralsina> ok, comments, questions?
<ralsina> One from me: a huge patch landed/is landing in syncdaemon
<mandel> ralsina: what is that patch about?
<ralsina> It "releases the queues" and makes everything async. So expect weird subtle breakage, probably
<mandel> ralsina: I merged my windows branches with trunk today and there are test that fail AFAIK
<ralsina> mandel: ok, can we take a look at that together later?
<mandel> ralsina: sure, it is an easy fix, someone forgot to set the import correctly :)
<ralsina> On other news, we will talk more about this tomorrow, but we are going to make some small process changes to make releases more stable
<ralsina> it needs discussion, but it will probably involve making mightlies "real nightlies" so we have a remote chance of everyone using the same package combination
<ralsina> Also, I will begin the process of getting tarmac and friends running somewhere other than dobey's house, but again, we will talk about that tomoroe
<ralsina> whoa, bad typing there ;-)
<ralsina> I have nothing else. If noone else has anything, eom?
<mandel> ralsina: it would be great if we can look at what we should do regarding running the desktopcouch and ubuntuone-client tests on windows with tarmac too
<ralsina> mandel: that would be great. Does tarmac even run on windows?
<mandel> ralsina: if it does not, I'm sure it can be fixed :)
<mandel> ralsina: I'l take a look at that asap
<ralsina> and I wonder if we can find a window server somewhere :-)
<karni> morning everyone
<ralsina> morning karni!
<ralsina> ok, eom then?
<karni> :)
<ralsina> eom!
<mandel> ralsina: eom for me :)
<verterok> ralsina, mandel: fwiw, tarmac is for landing branches, not for CI :/
<ralsina> verterok: but it refuses to land them when tests fail. Oh, I see :-(
<verterok> ralsina, mandel: for that we have hudson, and we can use a ec2 windows instance ;)
<ralsina> mandel: it would land the branches if the tests worked on windows and not on Linux :-D
<ralsina> "we have hudson" is not what I heard ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, verterok: it is a complicated situation, since changes in one side could possibly brak both, so far I test always both, but is a bloody PITA
<ralsina> mandel: I suppose doing windows work in a separate branch would be too much problem, right?
<mandel> ralsina: atm I have a branch that is all the time merged with trunk, I guess we could do a cascade merge when you merge to trunk, the windows one knows and merges… otherwhise we could start separating branches due to human error…
<ralsina> mandel: right, that's what I meant by "too much problem" :-)
<Maximilian> Hi all. Anyone have any insights on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/703818
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 703818 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "files will not sync (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<karni> Now that's a cool name for a method ;) syncdaemon::main.py, def wait_for_nirvana
<CardinalFang> karni, the help mentions Buddha too.
<rye> Maximilian, AttributeError: Values instance has no attribute 'debug' o_O
<karni> CardinalFang: self.logger.debug("Nirvana reached!! I'm a Buddha") ;D
<karni> CardinalFang: I've implemented event queue (events are dispatched to handlers), and I'm on action queue atm. That should streamline ongoing events in U1F, as the source was getting a little bit spaghettish with every new feature added.
<karni> (such as periodic sync using alarms)
<rye> Maximilian, assigning to myself and will see what's going wrong there
 * beuno cheers karni 
<karni> brb phone
<karni> beuno: \o hello. I'll be back in a moment :)
<Maximilian> Thanks rye!
<karni> beuno: how's it going on :) busy as always? :)
<beuno> karni, exactly  :)   how are you?
<karni> beuno: i'm good. we're a tiny bit of schedule, but considering really conservative estimates, nothing to wory about! :)
<karni> *off
 * beuno is not worried
<karni> beuno: I'm happy to introduce changes that I mentioned few days ago on IRC. I like the way things work (i.e. I've started to handle connectivity changes using event queue)
<karni> great :)
 * karni picks up a pencil to design Android specific state machine
<karni> verterok: hello :) (if you have holidays today, tell me ;)) the docs/states_manager.svg says 'set capabilities' is before 'authenticate'. i've been doing this in order 'auth' and 'set caps'. does it matter?
<verterok> karni: yes, set_caps is before auth
<verterok> karni: not sure if the order is enforced, or the calls to set_caps after auth are ignored
<karni> verterok: bah, sorry. i've been doing it the good way :>
<verterok> karni: :)
<karni> verterok: all's good, sorry for confusion
<karni> verterok: hmm. anyhow, your examples do auth+setCaps, the states_manager.svg does setCaps+auth
<verterok> karni: hmm, let me check the code
<karni> verterok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555134/
<karni> verterok: I was just wondering if the documentation (the diagram) is correct/outdated
<verterok> karni: yes, it's accepted after doign auth too
<karni> verterok: cool
<verterok> karni: but stick with what the diagram says ;)
<karni> verterok: oh, will do :)
<karni> verterok: You have a second?
<verterok> karni: whatsup?
<karni> verterok: For more control, I'd like to wait with executing some deferds, say - I've got 50 files to download
<karni> verterok: so I'd be stupid to fire 50 deferreds at the same time. I know you said it's serialized, etc
<karni> verterok: but I need some control in mobile environment, long story short:
<verterok> karni: deferreds aren't executed. a deferred is just a promise of a future value
<karni> verterok: What's the best way to wait with executing the Request? Deferred d = new Deferred(). d.pause(); d.chain(getContent().getRequest) ?
<verterok> karni: the "commands"/requests get executed when you call: clientInstance.do_stuff()
<karni> verterok: I know it's just a promise. But.. how should I say it. I want to take care of the queueing process
<karni> instead of giving it up to Java Future
<karni> right, such as client.getContent(...)
<verterok> karni: yes
<karni> imagine a user 'starrs' a favourite folder to sync. and it starts syncing 500 files (each 2MB)
<verterok> karni: then you need a queue...so you enqueue the call to client.getContent(...)
<karni> verterok: how does it look on the backstage?
<karni> you mean - the call enqueues the request, right?
<karni> I've seen the SingleThreadExecutor in your sources.
<verterok> karni: nono, the application code needs to take care of that queueing
<karni> or you mean that I should have my own queue
<karni> ok, awesome. that's what I'm doing right now.
<verterok> karni: that's just an implementation detail...we could change that to a threadpool
<karni> so, imagine I want to queue those deferreds
<verterok> and there you get requests running in parallel
<karni> instead of calling client.getContent() I would create a paused Deferred, and chain the getContent
<verterok> karni: you don't queue deferred :)
<karni> hahah :)
<verterok> karni: you need to queue a callable, and then call it when it reach the head of the queue
<karni> I'm sorry. I'm trying to be clear, but looks like I'm not managing with explanations.
<verterok> let's call this "callable" a "Download"
<karni> verterok: sounds good.
<verterok> karni: so, you do: queue.put(MyDownLoad(...))
<karni> Command is fine (you guys are using this terminology I think)
<karni> right, and the rest is clear, sure.
<verterok> karni: no deferreds, no nothing
<karni> and I'll call it when it gets to front/head
<karni> but the moment I'm calling it, I'm using a client.method (such as .getContent) that at this moment becomes deffered. no?
<verterok> karni: now, the consumer of the queue, should take care of calling myDownloadInstance.run() or something and hook to the deferred of the GetContent request
<karni> right!
<karni> verterok: just as a side note. what's the .pause() method of a Deferred for? you ever used it?
<verterok> karni: I never used it, but if you look at the Deferred implementation it just pause the deferred callbacks chain
<verterok> karni: a Deferred is just that, the result. there is no network involved, no threading...no nothing
<verterok> karni: when you pause a deferred it will just stop calling it callbacks/errbacks
<karni> verterok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/555186/
<karni> verterok: just so that I understand it. although it's not a clean solution - it would work, wouldn't it.
<verterok> karni: the assertion: "// getContent won't run until we .unpause() what we enqueued" is wrong
<karni> verterok: that was my last question (thank you so much for your patience and hints)
<karni> aha, so I got the pause() wrong
<verterok> karni: you'r calling: client.getContent()
<verterok> at the moment you call that method, the request is live
<karni> I see. Understood.
<karni> No wonder they named it Twisted
 * karni chuckles
<karni> verterok: Thanks again, you're awesome.
<verterok> karni: if the chained deferred is paused, you might not see the result of the GetContent request...because the deferred callback chain is paused, but the request might have finished X hours before
 * karni nods :)
<karni> verterok: I haven't used that linked construct, no worries. I've been quite productive ;)
<karni> only now I'm getting into the real requests queuing (I've got events queuing working)
#ubuntuone 2011-01-18
<duanedesign> morning all
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<rye> hm, i wonder how fast will syncdaemon upload linux kernel tree (unpacked) with unleashed queues and concurrent uploads (that's what we have now in trunk)
<gord> hi all, someone shared a 14gh folder with me that i pulled down on to my laptop, i would like to get this over to my other computers too but not downloaded from u1 (its 14gb!), any hope there? tried just copying the files over but u1 doesn't like that and tries downloading anyway
<rye> verterok, is that possible for syncdaemon not to download the files if there is  no local metadata but their local hashes match ^ ?
<verterok> rye: it should work....but if we have a bug it might create conflicts :)
<rye> verterok, hmmm
<rye> verterok, so you suggest testing and filing bug if that does not work as expected?... ok
<verterok> rye: sure, a bug is more than welcome :)
<verterok> rye: what I would do is with syncdaemon off copy the files and then start it
<rye> verterok, yep, doing exactly that
<rye> gord, what ubuntu version are you running?
<gord> rye, natty
<rye> gord, ok, what's ubuntuone-client version?
<gord> 1.5.2-0ubuntu1
<alecu> hello world!
<nessita> hi alecu!
<nessita> alecu: I assigned bug #703343 to you, can you please review it during the day?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 703343 in ubuntu-sso-client "Ubuntuone fails to prompt for keyring password (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703343
<alecu> sure
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> If unity-qt would have the alt-f2 shortcut it would be almost usable :-(
<alecu> Hey all, I'm missing some reviews on https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/fix-notification-parameters/+merge/46358
<alecu> well, not "some", but "a"
<beuno> alecu, looking
<alecu> thanks!
<beuno> alecu, +1ed
<alecu> great, thanks!
<ralsina> alecu CardinalFang dobey mandel nessita thisfred vds ping standup in 5'
<thisfred> thx
<CardinalFang> ralsina, my calendar still says 1 hour from now.  I haven't checked that it's synch'd properly....
<alecu> me
<ralsina> CardinalFang: hmmm maybe DST or something?
<nessita> CardinalFang: maybe your time zone is not set properly? the stand up has been taking place at this time for several weeks now
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<CardinalFang> Dunno.
<CardinalFang> me
<rye> verterok, well, in my test it did not upload the file the second time... hmm
<verterok> rye: so, it worked...right?
<rye> verterok, yup, 2 generation-aware clients pretend that they are working
<nessita> mandel, thisfred, vds, dobey?
<thisfred> me
<rye> gord, hi again, so, could you please describe your case in more details?
<mandel> me
<nessita> ralsina: shall we start? I'm kinda in a busy waiting mode waiting for the stand up to occur :-)
<ralsina> alecu, start!
<alecu> DONE: platform rally, aggregation spec, initial work on syncdaemon to support aggregation, bug 703072, swap day yesterday, reproduced keyring bug 703343 just now
<alecu> TODO: work on said keyring bug, backup maverick from lappy and reinstall natty, fight with canonicaladmin (maybe tomorrow?), work on timeouts for aggregator
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> nessita, you
<nessita> DONE: platform rally. Most important 'done' items are:
<nessita>  * pair designing: meeting with some of the design team members (Ivanka and Otto, mainly). We reviewed mostly the whole control panel UI, work items were written as a result. General opinion was very good, we're on the right track.
<nessita>  * meeting with mpt to restart work on tuning fine details for the ussoc UI.
<nessita>  * meeting with didrocks to have OneConf using Ubuntu One services such as auth and account info.
<nessita>  * meeting with neil, alecu and thisfred to design, review, and re-review U1 unity integration
<nessita>  * hacking
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 703072 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon needs to show a notification when a file is published/unpublished (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703072
<nessita>  * got u1cp approved into main repo *and* CD! yey!
<nessita> TODO: finish pending branches to make u1cp UI better. Talk with verterok and jdo about having 'subscription' for shares. Fix nightlies build, desktop people pointed to the proper fix (thanks seb128!). Ping Chipaca re: bug #690325.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 703343 in ubuntu-sso-client "Ubuntuone fails to prompt for keyring password (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703343
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690325 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Download banner from a fixed URL, on failure use a default banner (affects: 2) (heat: 112)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690325
<thisfred> DONE: platform rally, started on u1unity integration TODO: finish messaging infrastructure | rest of u1-unity BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> DONE: reading lots of code (again), writing proposal for new service on u1 (ask me in private if you want).
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, have HR fix things for me, someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> CardinalFang!
<CardinalFang> DONE: day successfully holiday'ed.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Finish playlist API, probably most of the day.  Need to finish a view and expose Python API in DBus.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: My Javascript knowledge is old.
<CardinalFang> er, mandel now?
<mandel> DONE: Finished os_helpers implementation on windows. Proposed merge will be delayed 'til qs arrive. Moved to implement the FileSystemWatcher, found some small issues I'm working on.
<mandel> TODO: Finish FileSytemWatcher, move to ipc.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, although there are very strange things in the windows world...
<thisfred> CardinalFang: oops yeah sorry, I heard ping and hit send
<mandel> no idea who is next....
<mandel> then thisfred :)
<nessita> mandel: what's qs?
<mandel> nessita: queues are being merged with trunk, right?
 * mandel thinks it was called like that....
<nessita> mandel: the lingo for that is 'unleash the queues', as far as I know
<thisfred> release the hounds!
<mandel> nessita: well, I abbreviate a little :)
<nessita> mandel: and as far as I know, all the unleash the queues work is done... I think. But maybe you have more updated info than I do
<mandel> nessita: I did a merge with trunk and got nothing to be done as the reply
<ralsina> Guys/gal, I have team leads call in a while and I would like a quick status check on everyone's projects. Could you do that in private to me quickly?
<rye> mandel, i am running 807 and it has crazy upload speeds :)
<nessita> ralsina: sure!
<nessita> so, eom?
<ralsina> let's see.....
<ralsina> Canonicaladmin is still not working for me, so everyone's swaps/holidays/whatevers can't be officially approved
<nessita> ralsina: I'm particularly worried about bug #703979, bug #688240 and bug #674876
<rye> nessita, remember the test i was running last year with trying to upload linux kernel unpacked? Re-trying with unleashed queues now :)
<alecu> nessita, I believe the "unleashing" has not happened yet, https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 703979 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "UbuntuOne continually faults leaving system unusable (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703979
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 688240 in ubuntuone-client "Nautilus plugin crashes consistently making the CPU usage raise to the roof (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688240
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674876 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Nautilus keeps opening when ubuntu one plugin is installed (affects: 8) (dups: 3) (heat: 99)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674876
<rye> alecu, it has happened
<mandel> rye: I really do not know.. I think it was coming soon, but no idea :P
<nessita> alecu: it has, 4 branches have landed already
<ralsina> nessita: I'll check them
<alecu> nessita, I see that lp:~facundo/ubuntuone-client/unleash-the-queues-4 is up for review...
<nessita> ralsina: all those 3 seems like the same bug (nautilus crashes consistently restarting itself, making the CPU usage go to the roof and making the computer unusable)
<nessita> ralsina: though dobey stated that the one reported by me has a different backtrace than the others
<nessita> alecu: right, so 3 branches have already landed :-)
<ralsina> nessita: the nautilus plugin is dobey's right?
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<dobey> hey, sorry
<ralsina> hi dobey!
<dobey> nessita: yes, your issue was apparently that nautilus kept trying to start, even though it was already running, right?
<nessita> alecu: if you run SD from trunk, you'll see it happening. QUEUES are in WORKING state only (no more WORKING_ON_{META, CONTENT, BOTH}
<nessita> dobey: no, it crashes
<nessita> dobey: when the u1client plugin is installed, see the traceback linked
<nessita> dobey: the issue I had in Dallas was a different one, u1client was not installed in that case
<nessita> dobey: seb128 pointed me to the fix for having nightlies building again:
<nessita> 10:49:57 AM) seb128: you need to add to debian/libubuntuone-dev.install
<nessita> (10:50:04 AM) seb128: "debian/tmp/usr/share/gir-1.0/UbuntuOne-1.0.gir"
<dobey> i didn't know nightlies weren't building
<nessita> dobey: didn't you commented that last week?
<dobey> no
<dobey> that's not the right fix
<dobey> libu1 nightlies were broken for another reason
<dobey> not because of gir
<nessita> dobey: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies/+build/2153349/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.libubuntuone_0.3.9%2Br113%7Emaverick1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ralsina> thisfred, alecu: you didn't get any response from james?
<alecu> ralsina, yes, he contacted us last friday.
<ralsina> alecu: oh, cool, so you started putting him in touch with bindwood already?
<alecu> ralsina, no, friday was hell and we haven't set up a meeting just yet
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<vds> ralsina: sorry I missed the standup, not much new to add, still doing REST APIs work
<ralsina> no problem :-)
<thisfred_> right I have to mail him back
<karni> good day everyone :)
 * karni greets beuno
<beuno> heya karni!
<karni> hello :)
<karni> beuno: Yesterday I decided the old concept of meta+content _queues_ fits us better, as we don't really need (or even want) simultaneous transfers, and I begun implementing that. I'm on post, so time to do some real coding before mailing progress update this evening.
<karni> beuno: Surely I can say it's quite much to code, but hey. Somebody has to do it, and it seems that person is me! *laughs*
 * beuno nods
<beuno> sounds good
<dobey> doh
<dobey> forgot to fix the control.in rather than just the control
<dobey> can i get some reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/gsd-quota-fixes-stable/+merge/46153 and https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/gsd-listen-only-stable/+merge/46288 please?
<mandel> dobey: on it
<dobey> mandel: gracias bandejo! :)
<mandel> dobey:  hehe
<mandel> dobey: when trying to compile im getting HAVE_INSTROSPECTION does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL, am I missing something?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> mandel: gobject-introspection
<dobey> mandel: if you have the nightles PPA deb-src entry added to apt sources, you can apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-client
<dobey> ok, am off to lunch
<mandel> dobey: ok, thx I'll do that
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: ping
<rodrigo_> hey Chipaca
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: hi! there's a question on uskubuntu I was about to ask thisfred to fix, but then i thought maybe you knew the symptoms better
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: could you spare a minute or fifty and look at it?
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, 1 or 50? 1 then :-D
<rye_> nightlies are broken, in case anybody's syncdaemon does not start
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, seriously, sure, what question?
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: dutch idiom i loved: "one or fifty" means ~50
<rodrigo_> :D
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: but, j/k, shouldn't take more than five-ten
<Chipaca> http://askubuntu.com/q/21986/711
<Chipaca> and if it's more a thisfred_ quesiton than a rodrigo_  question, even less time for you :)
 * thisfred_ looks
<thisfred_> Chipaca: looks like it may be a keyring problem
<Chipaca> yes... but ...
<Chipaca> a keyring problem, to query the local couch?
<thisfred_> Chipaca: evolution is sending the wrong credentials
<rye_> dobey, so, re: lucid backport branch - tested it during the weekends and found the only issues in nautilus plugin - http://paste.ubuntu.com/555471/
<thisfred_> Chipaca: yeah, hmmm
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, answered asking for more info
<thisfred_> Chipaca: it shouldn't be using oauth at all
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, not sure if I get notifications of changes in that question, so if you see any, let me know and I'll look back
<rye_> bug #668409 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 668409 in desktopcouch "Does not check for local auth entries in keyring if couchdb.html is present and parseable. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/668409
<Chipaca> here, have 10 points
 * CardinalFang looks.
<Chipaca> rodrigo_: while you're on a roll: http://askubuntu.com/q/22144/711
<Chipaca> or is that a role?
<rodrigo_> or row? :)
<Chipaca> mandel: ^ that q above could be yours, also
 * Chipaca spreads around the askubuntu love
<rodrigo_> :)
<rodrigo_> Chipaca, ok, answered also, seems a problem with C#/Mono/.NET
<rodrigo_> mandel might know better
<ralsina> thisfred_ CardinalFang: were you once trying to do a couchdb 1.0 backport to lucid?
<thisfred_> ralsina: I think the package was ready at one point, but it got stuck in the SRU process
<thisfred_> ralsina: basically the technical board nixed it, and we came up with some acceptable solutions, but nobody ever got round to picking one and building it
<thisfred_> right Chipaca?
<ralsina> yes, the technical board has suggested the package should go into backports
<ralsina> and then we may do a SRU in preferences to add a link to download it
<ralsina> or just add it to the docs
<thisfred_> right, that was the best option we could come up with
<ralsina> so, this package is the same that's on ubuntuone/stable repo?
<dobey> doh, rye is gone :-/
<dobey> the couchdb in ubuntuone/stable is exactly the same as the 1.0 that was in maverick when i put it in the ppa, save for the version change to add the ~lucid bit in the changelog
<ralsina> dobey: cool
<ralsina> dobey: could you add it to backports according to this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<ralsina> Basically it's filing a bug
<ralsina> Or maybe not, I am not sure I understand that page yet
<dobey> that page is "file a bug, and backports team deals with it"
<ralsina> dobey: that's what I understood, and then it starts explaining more and it got more confusing the more I read ;-)
<dobey> right
<ralsina> so, please dobey, file the bug, mention that we have the package in our repo, and let's see what happens.
<dobey> sure
<ralsina> dobey: thanks a lot
<dobey> blah, i need to bug rye, and it's the one time he actually decides to go to sleep or something :P
<dobey> rodrigo_: btw, you never did deal with bug 604810 :-/
<ubot4> dobey: Bug 604810 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/604810 is private
<dobey> ralsina: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lucid-backports/+bug/704590
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 704590 in lucid-backports "Please backport couchdb 1.0.1-0ubuntu3 to Lucid (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ralsina> dobey: awesome
<verterok> nessita: When a share is created from a ShareVolume always mark it as accepted (we don't have that info in the protocol, but it's implicit)
<verterok> ups
<verterok> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/fix-702035/+merge/46662
<verterok> heh
<nessita> verterok: eh? :-) you asking only for review or the share comment is for me as well?
<verterok> nessita: fix the shares bug
<verterok> nessita: the comment is just the commit message in my clipboard :p
<nessita> ja
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> verterok: I'll review in 20 minutes approx
<verterok> nessita: no hurry, just fyi that we have a fix :)
<dobey> haha, i got re-twitted by @firefoxsux
<vadi2> 'copy web link' after I enable publishing is frequently not enabled, which hampers the usability severely. is this a known issue?
<dobey> finally, libu1 nightlies are fixed and building
<nessita> dobey: I'm assigning this bug #704618 to you, could you please reviuew when you have a moment?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 704618 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One update inserts second bookmark in Nautilus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704618
<nessita> ok. I'm eod'd
<nessita> see ya tomorow crowd!
<jcastro> do we support ubuntuone on linux mint or other derivatives?
<alecu> jcastro, I don't think we "support", but we'll surely may help whoever tries to!
 * alecu waves
#ubuntuone 2011-01-19
<otto__> rye, facundobatista: online?
<rye> otto__, online
<otto__> I was here complaining a week ago about the tmp dir filling up.
<otto__> I filed #702309 and now got to the root of it: U1 does not support uploading files in class 10 GB
<rye> otto__, hm, max file size is 5Gb as far as I remember
<rye> and i suppose this is written nowhere and client is not notifying about that :-/
<rye> please wait, changing networks...
<otto__> rye, why haven't anybody responded to my bug report?
<duanedesign> hello otto__
<duanedesign> bug #702309
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702309 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntuone-process makes hunders of files like /tmp/tmpXXXX, fills hard dirve (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702309
<otto__> I don't mind paying almost a 100 euros a year and spending several days debugging it, but when nobody even triages my bug report it feels funny..
<otto__> Or maybe you don't rely so much on the bug reports. I remember the last bug I encountered was fixed while discussing it here (urlencode/htmlentities encode issue in music store file names)
<rye> otto__, I suppose there are mixed issues there and at the moment we are testing a lucid backport of features from maverick. I was unable to reproduce multiple /tmp entries obviously because the live servers did not return TRY_AGAIN, however the file size bug needs to be looked into
<duanedesign> the ignore.default in syncdaemon.conf is only for files, correct?
<rye> duanedesign, it should have been, but I see it works for folders too
<duanedesign> aha
<duanedesign> thank you.
<otto__> rye, thanks for the info
<duanedesign> I did notice bug 674515 . Sounds similar to otto's issue. I asked for more info to confirm.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674515 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon causes unnecessary temporarily file storage (affects: 1) (heat: 14)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674515
<rye> duanedesign, yes, big files need to be re-tested, i haven't had that kind of storage earlier, so had no chance to test, currently natty version is broken for me
<vbabiy> Hey guys does Ubuntuone sync music ratings yet?
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<nessita> vbabiy: no, it doesn't
<nessita> hi alecu!
<duanedesign> o/
<vbabiy> nessita, any plans to add this. It would be awesome to be able to have rating move between boxes
<nessita> vbabiy: not for this cycle. You can file a bug and I can mark it a wishlist so we can keep track of that :-)
<vbabiy> nessita, sure will do
<vbabiy> nessita, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/704877
<ubot4> vbabiy: Error: Bug #704877 is private.
<vbabiy> not private any more
<nessita> vbabiy: thanks!
<vbabiy> np
<rye> nessita, do you see 'Unable to show '': Operation not supported'  gtk.main() on your control-panel branch?
<nessita> rye: yeah, all those are the LinkButton, that have the uri set to ''
<nessita> rye: I need to check with some GTK guru about that, since in the app we have both dummy and not dummy LinkButton
<rye> nessita, are there any plans to show some more info about "File synchronization error" ?
<nessita> (since the gtk.link_button_set_uri_hook sets the hook globally for all buttons)
<nessita> rye: not really, but I'm opened to suggestions :-)
<rye> nessita, since in case that info remains hidden the users will contact us and be very disappointed to be unable to understand what went wrong while all the info to diagnose is right on their machine
<rye> nessita, especially "I tried restarting it a hundred times, it still says Error!"
<nessita> rye: right, but do you see any gain on showing "File synchronization error (ROOT_MISMATCH)"
<nessita> and most of the time we get a DbusException that says nothing :-(
<rye> nessita, no, ROOT_MISMATCH is not a good explanation, i am more about... mmm... something like "more info" button which shows a dialog with exception description/loads a page with the response type (one.ubuntu.com/help/ROOT_MISMATCH something something)
<rye> nessita, however I must agree that this type of error is quite rare, most times it is something buried pretty deeply
<nessita> rye: right, from the dbus iface all we have is a dbusexception...
<rye> nessita... erm, why "Restart" is a link?
<rye> nessita, i mean why an "Action" is tied to the "Link" presentation? It's like if we had a music player with Stop, Play, Pause underlined labels instead of buttons...
<nessita> rye: is a design thing, putting a raw button calls too much user attention and that button is not 'important', since the user should almost never require using them
<nessita> rye: also, a button there gets mixed (in the eye) with the buttons in the tab bar
<nessita> (Dashboard, Folders, etc)
<nessita> rye: all the sync actions are links
<rye> nessita, blank tooltips that causes -  http://ubuntuone.com/p/Z3a/
<nessita> rye: that's the button uri :-/
<nessita> rye: maybe I can set the name of the button as uri... not sure how much that can break
<nessita> rye: let me investigate a bit
<alecu> anybody up for a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/unlock-keyring-when-storing/+merge/46690
<nessita> alecu: I will
<nessita> rye: would you agree to approve the branch as is and file a new bug to improve the linkbutton stuff?
<rye> nessita, i suppose that is ok, since non-working connection is much worse
<nessita> thanks!
<rye> bug #704895
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 704895 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Empty link uri is displayed in file sync action links/buttons (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704895
<nessita> rye: thanks!
<nessita> rye: is there a bug # for the ignoring dirctories stuff? it just bit me with the pidgin logs :-(
<rye> nessita, directories are blacklisted due to ignore_name setting?
<nessita> seems like it, didn't you just said that to duanedesign?
<nessita> (09:13:42 AM) duanedesign: the ignore.default in syncdaemon.conf is only for files, correct?
<nessita> (09:17:46 AM) rye: duanedesign, it should have been, but I see it works for folders too
<duanedesign> nessita: there is at least one bug
<nessita> none of my #ircchannelname are in my could storage
<rye> i suppose my bug #625249 can be closed :-/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 625249 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon should support ignoring folders using regexp (affects: 2) (heat: 7)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/625249
<nessita> rye: you would expecting to use the same regex for files and folders?
<nessita> you were*
<rye> nessita, no, different ones
<nessita> well, so is not closed
<rye> nessita, thanks :)
<duanedesign> bug #665915
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 665915 in ubuntuone-client "Folders starting with '#' not uploaded (affects: 1) (heat: 11)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/665915
<nessita> duanedesign: thanks! I'll chase chicharra guys, when they wake up
<rye> duanedesign, thanks!
<nessita> alecu: I'm getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/555779/
<nessita> trying trunk JIC
<alecu> ouch
<nessita> alecu: hum I'm having that too on trunk
<nessita> alecu: are you running maverick or natty?
<alecu> nessita, both
<alecu> I think I tested this on maverick
<nessita> and tests pass on both?
<alecu> I'll check
<duanedesign> was doing something on my server and came across this, I had forgotten abobut it. http://okiebuntu.homelinux.com/complete-graphs/
<duanedesign> ubutnuone-client bug stats
<nessita> alecu: seems like a problem on test order, I'll try to debug\
<nessita> alecu, thisfred, mandel, dobey, vds, CardinalFang, nessita: stand up in 7 minutes (ralsina has the sick kid)
<nessita> the kid sick* :-)
<thisfred> kthx
<mandel> nessita: hehe with that sentence I though his kid was a sick person (eg, pervet, eats babies etc..)
<nessita> mandel: you are a sick person ;-)
<mandel> yes I am :)
<alecu> me
<thisfred> It's not his fault. He fell off a chair when he was a kid
<thisfred> me
<vds> me
<mandel> me
<mandel> thisfred: I jumped :)
<thisfred> Which is also why he agreed to do windows development :)
<nessita> me
<nessita> dobey, CardinalFang?
<nessita> alecu: go!
<alecu> DONE: a fix for autologin related keyring bug 703343. spent a lot debugging a stupid DBus parameter conversion error. I hate DBus error handling (or is it python-dbus error handling?)
<alecu> TODO: find a fix for bug 704656 (so verterok can run tests with ziggy installed), backup maverick from lappy and reinstall natty, catch up with canonicaladmin, work on timeouts for aggregator
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> and now, for something completely different: thisfred
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 703343 in ubuntu-sso-client "Ubuntuone fails to prompt for keyring password (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/703343
<thisfred> DONE: Some rethinking of dependencies for the u1 integration in u1-client | more work on the messaging branch
<thisfred> TODO: Wrap up messaging branch | Bug Jason Smith about the progress bar API
<thisfred> BLOCKED: No
<ubot4> alecu: Bug 704656 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/704656 is private
<thisfred> vds: yo!
<vds> DONE: continuing on developers RESP APIs, today I'll be able to propose a branch for #701029
<vds> TODO: continue with the APIs
<vds> BLOCKED: not for now
<vds> mandel: please
<mandel> DONE: Worked in the file notifications on windows. Got a map between inotify events to windows events yet I've got issues with the IN_OPEN_NOWRITE.
<mandel> TODO: Finish file notifications.
<mandel> BLOCKED: yes, I need to know what is the IN_OPEN_NOWRITE used in the sd to try to either create the map (HUGE HACK) or simply ignore the event. I need facundobatista for that. I will be in #chicharra asking about it
<mandel> nessita please..
<nessita> DONE: Submitted branches for bug #693373 and bug #704599. Catched up with email and bug reports. Pingued Chip-aca for bug #690325, next step is me taking over the rest of the bug to be able to land. Pingued desktop team and dobey about broken nightlies.
<nessita> TODO: bug #692772
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 693373 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Add button for file sync service management (affects: 1) (heat: 111)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/693373
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 704599 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon doesn't send StatusChanged when quitting (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/704599
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 690325 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Download banner from a fixed URL, on failure use a default banner (affects: 2) (heat: 91)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/690325
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692772 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Visual improvements (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692772
<nessita> any comments crowd?
<nessita> mandel: bad news is that facundo is out for vacations until Feb
<nessita> mandel: good news is that verterok or lucio should be able to answer that
<CardinalFang> DONE: Playlist Python API finished.  Wrapped in DBus service, trying to test service.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Finish wrapper test.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Some DBus weirdness.  Still figuring it out.
<mandel> nessita: yes I know, I'm asking in #chichara to see if I get some input :(
<nessita> any other comments?
<alecu> n/c
<nessita> ok, eom!
<alecu> \Q/
<thisfred> \ç|
 * alecu needs to run for 30'
<alecu> bbl
<dobey> λ DONE: nightlies fixes, fixed libu1 package for narwhal, requested backport of couchdb to lucid-backports,
<dobey> λ TODO: discuss client backport issues with rye, fix client backport issues, something about 3rd party apis, evaluate SRUs for maverick
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> rye: ping
<rye> dobey, pong
<dobey> rye: hey, for that list of issues with the client backport work, can you verify that they don't also occur on default lucid or default maverick clients (with appropriate distro updates)?
<rye> dobey, sure! Will test that in half an hour
<dobey> rye: great, thanks!
<alecu> nessita, I'm getting "exceptions.AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'WebView'" on "self.patch(webkit, 'WebView', FakedEmbeddedBrowser)"
<alecu> nessita, ussoc, naay
<alecu> nessita, ussoc, natty
<alecu> nessita, any ideas?
<nessita> alecu: not really, though I know webkit was renamed
<nessita> in C, not sure in python
<nessita> alecu: can you try the import sentence on the python command line?
<alecu> nessita, I've tried it. And there's no WebView in webkit
<alecu> nessita, I'm updating, just in case something was fixed.
<nessita> alecu: wow, let me boot my laptop (I need to upgrade  the desktop :-/)
<alecu> "Need to get 135 MB of archives...."
<alecu> nessita, it seems my natty is out of date. I'll update and let you know in 30'
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<nessita> alecu: my natty system has webkit.WebView
<nessita> (jst FYI)
<alecu> nessita, I'll wait for python-webkit to be reinstalled and retest. thanks!
<nessita> alecu: which password unlocks the keyring? the one used to login to the desktop?
<alecu> nessita, normally yes.
<nessita> it worked
<nessita> and your branch too!
<dobey> the one that the keyring was configured with, which generally you use the same as your login so that it is unlocked on log-in
<alecu> cool
<nessita> alecu: I'm approving and filing a bug assigned to me regarding the tests failures
<alecu> nessita, (the password may be different if you have gdm set to autologin)
<nessita> right
<dobey> well if you have autologin set up, then you always have to unlock the keyring manually
<dobey> even if the password is the same as your log-in
<nessita> alecu: approved!
<alecu> nessita, also: you can create lots of keyrings on the keyring daemon. each one can be locked with a different password.
<alecu> when an app needs to get a "key", the daemon will look in all keyrings, and prompt you to unlock each matching keyring.
<alecu> thanks!
<alecu> now I need one more review :-)
<nessita> alecu: would you be able to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/send-status-changed-when-quitting/+merge/46666 for me?
<alecu> sure thing
<nessita> thanks!
<alecu> nessita, can't find webkit.WebView in fully updated natty
<alecu> nessita, trying with python-webkit-dev
<nessita> ok, but weird...
<dobey> alecu: is python-webkit installed?
<alecu> dobey, yes, it is installed. I'll try uninstalling/reinstalling it.
<alecu> no luck.
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> alecu: try with python2.6
<dobey> alecu: it seems broken with 2.7
<dobey> so i guess file a bug against python-webkit
<alecu> dobey, it worked like a charm!
<alecu> nessita, how should I run the tests with python2.6 ?
<alecu> (ussoc tests)
<dobey> alecu: you'll have to change run-tests to do "python2.6 /usr/bin/u1trial"
<dobey> alecu: and add a comment about why, with a link to a bug report
<nessita> alecu: hum....
<nessita> let me do one test locally
<alecu> nessita, sure
<ralsina> good evening everyone
<nessita> hi ralsina
<ralsina> Hola nessita
<alecu> hey there boss!
<nessita> alecu: I'm running python 2.7, in a fully updated natty, and ussoc tests all pass
<dobey> hola
<ralsina> Sorry I missed the morning, kid woke up with fever, turned out it's a normal reaction to the sun
<nessita> alecu: so seems like something is odd in your system. Let's try to debug it!
<ralsina> I am still pretty new at this parenting thing, so he surprises me every now and then
<nessita> alecu: did you try rebooting? and removing all the pyc files?
<alecu> nessita, don't worry then. This evening I'll reinstall my laptop with native natty, and will try after that.
<nessita> ah ok
<alecu> nessita, I tried rebooting
<alecu> nessita, didn't try with removing the .pyc
<dobey> removing what pyc files?
<alecu> nessita, what .pycs should we remove?
<dobey> webkit is an .so
<nessita> alecu: all of them, under /usr/lib/pythonbla
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> apt-get remove --purge python-webkit, wants to install kde4 instead
<alecu> nessita, you were right!
<alecu> this did it: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/webkit$ sudo rm __init__.pyc
<alecu> nessita, dobey: it seems that an old version of webkit created that __init__.pyc
<alecu> and it was never removed
<dobey> that doesn't make any sense
<nessita> alecu: I've read about issues like this in the past in the pyar mailing list :-)
<dobey> that .pyc is created at package install time
<nessita> alecu: removing pyc's is always a worthy (and cheap) thing to try
<alecu> dobey, right. But is it removed when installing a new version?
<dobey> it should be regenerated, yes
<alecu> dobey, not regenerated, but deleted.
<alecu> dobey, it should be deleted first, and regenerated if needed.
<dobey> why would it be deleted?
<nessita> rye: look! a merge proposal with your name in it! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/tune-uri-hook/+merge/46778
<dobey> if you install the package it is needed.
<dobey> i would presume it may be deleted and then generated again
<alecu> dobey, because the following version of the package has no __init__.py, so no __init__.pyc is needed
<ralsina> dobey: it will only be overwriten if: a) the package install doesn't fail, b) there is a __init__.py at the same place in the new version.
<dobey> alecu: eh?
<alecu> dobey, it seems it's not deleted
<dobey> /usr/share/pyshared/webkit/__init__.py
<dobey> that is in the new version of the package
<dobey> so the package is broken
<nessita> ralsina: when you have some time, I would ask a couple of reviews from you, but I guess you need to settle first
<ralsina> dobey: if the installer doesn't create the new .pyc for whatever reason, the user is screwed because of permissions, of course
<ralsina> nessita: I am on mumble, but pass them on private and I will look at them as sonn as I am done with that
<nessita> awesome!
<ralsina> nessita: mumble done, I'll check now
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> ok, lunchtime for me!
 * alecu has lunch
<dobey> lunch here too
<ralsina> nessita: approved & approved
<karni> afternoon everyone!
<CardinalFang> hi
<karni> beuno: feeling much better today :)
<beuno> karni, yay!  happy to hear that
<ralsina> hi karni!
<karni> beuno: ralsina: hello! :)
<beuno> now
<beuno> I need food
<beuno> NOW
<karni> I'm full of fresh brainz and ready for 8h+ productive work
<karni> beuno-lunch: bon apetit!
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: a pleasure to review small and self contained branches with clear testing instructions. *wink wink, nudge nudge*
<nessita> :-D
<nessita> ralsina: well, prepare yourself for the ui-beatification branch, it will be the opposite: tons of small changes everywhere in the UI layer
<nessita> but it will look pretty!
<ralsina> beatification? You are going to make the UI saintly?
<nessita> beautification ;-)
<nessita> this UI is already a saint
<ralsina> oh, better :-)
<ralsina> since I have horrible, horrible taste, I will probably just be checkng consistency there
<nessita> perfect
<nessita> Ivanka did the rest :-)
<ralsina> That's why it's better to have actual designers. Then I can just look, say "oh, shiny" and be happy.
<nessita> ;-)
<ralsina> oh, wait, I am supposed to be the manager. Where I wrote "I have horrible taste" I meant "I trust ivanka completely" ;-)
<alecu> nessita, approved your SHUTDOWN branch.
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> just in case anybody feels like reviewing... https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/unlock-keyring-when-storing/+merge/46690
<alecu> and https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-servers/dont-start-ziggy/+merge/46788
<dobey> ah-ha
<dobey> alecu, nessita: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pywebkitgtk/+bug/688732
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 688732 in pywebkitgtk (Ubuntu) "package no longer has WebView attribute after transition to python 2.7 (affects: 35) (dups: 13) (heat: 234)" [High,Triaged]
<alecu> dobey, cool
<ralsina> alecu: I'll take a look
 * dobey could use a couple more reviews too
<ralsina> dobey: shoot them my way
 * ralsina is all reviewe-y
<dobey> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/gsd-quota-fixes-stable/+merge/46153
<dobey> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/gsd-listen-only-stable/+merge/46288
<ralsina> alecu: +1 and +1. I am trusting nessita about the test failure
<nessita> you do
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> nessita: well, you approved a branch that fails the tests, so you wither know something about why, or have been replaced by an alien plant :-)
 * ralsina is betting on not an alien plant
<nessita> ralsina: I filed a bug about the failure, and I'm pretty sure the test pass on other systems, so all indicates I messed up something when writting those tests
<ralsina> nessita: ok then
<ralsina> dobey: approved gsd-quota-fixes-stable since I had already approved its twin before
<ralsina> dobey: approved gsd-listen-only-stable too
<dobey> yay, two steps closer to another maverick sru then
<ralsina> dobey: oh, the fun
<ralsina> dobey: any ideas onwhy the nightlies are failing lately?
<dobey> they're failing?
<dobey> all green checks here
<dobey> so no :)
<ralsina> let me check...
<ralsina> I have libubuntuone failure last night
<ralsina> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies/+build/2159889/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.libubuntuone_0.3.9%2Br113%2Bp11%7Enatty1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dobey> yeah and i fixed it already
<ralsina> cool then, I only get these when they fail, you know ;-)
<dobey> that was due to missing build-dep on gir1.2-gtk-2.0 iirc
<dobey> you can bookmark https://launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies/+packages
<ralsina> dobey: yay, bookmarking it!
<karni> aquarius: hey there. you've been using the music app, haven't you?
<aquarius> karni, yep :)
<karni> aquarius: have you seen a subsonic version (or u1m version) that supports playlists?
<karni> aquarius: beuno pinged me about playlists usability being somewhat sucky. apart from my ideas, I'm looking for possible feedback.
<karni> CardinalFang: ping
<karni> beuno: little problem here, U1M doesn't build http://paste.ubuntu.com/555989/
<karni> or it's just me (I'm looking into it)
<beuno> karni, this is a CardinalFang question
<karni> beuno: thanks
<karni> beuno: found a resource formatting bug (I read that appt has recently become strict about escaping characters)
<karni> setting up eclipse wasn't such a PITA after all
#ubuntuone 2011-01-20
<Fishscene> Greetings.
<Fishscene> I have a Nexus S and Ubuntu contacts sync.. I created a contact on my phone, but the contacts sync is not replicating that person to Ubuntu One. Is this normal behavour?
<CardinalFang> Fishscene, I don't know the state of the sync at present, but I heard it's changing somehow.
<Fishscene> do you have any information on the changes?
<CardinalFang> Fishscene, when you created the contact, did it ask what sync source to bind it to?
<CardinalFang> Fishscene, not really.
<Fishscene> Just a second..
<CardinalFang> Fishscene, the phone sort of aggregates a bunch of sources into one display UI, but having a contact in one location doesn't distribute it to all sync sources.
<CardinalFang> So, creating an contact via GMail web Contacts doesn't send it to your phone and from there back up to a source like ours.
<Fishscene> gotchya. The contact was made on the phone itself, I'm not sure (yet) how to get the Ubuntu contacts sync to see it.
<CardinalFang> Fishscene, Hrm, when you create/save a contact, it should prompt you in what "account" to save it.
<CardinalFang> ...I think.
<CardinalFang> Different Android versions behave differently, there, iirc.
<Fishscene> I'm using Android 2.3 I think
<CardinalFang> Yeah, probably. I'm still on 2.2
<CardinalFang> Fishscene, it's a bad hour to ask questions here, sadly.
<karni> CardinalFang: got a sec? need a brief consult
<CardinalFang> karni, sure, I have 3 minutes.
<karni> CardinalFang: I added 'Create playlist' to the Playlists tab in subsonic U1M app
<karni> CardinalFang: I also adjust the UI accordingly in the media library (the one you pick items to enqueue/play)
<CardinalFang> Okay.
<karni> CardinalFang: When you tap items, I'll collect them. Once a visible 'Save playlist' button is clicked
<karni> I want to save them into a new playlist. Question:
<CardinalFang> karni, Sounds cool.
<karni> you think I should try doing it cleanly, or should I go the easy way - populate the 'currently playing list' and use the functionality
<karni> to save the list from there?
<karni> so last sentence:
<karni> I think I'd prefer doing that cleanly (enqueuing that stuff will start caching/playing), but that may mean some code duplication
<karni> you think a little code duplication is acceptable in such case?
<karni> maybe I'm too careful about that stuff heh ;)
<karni> I'll just try doing it. if it works, we can always adjust it.
<CardinalFang> karni, Hrm.  Maybe.  I'll introduce you to the Subsonic author tomorrow, because he may have some advice.  We try to send our general changes up to him every so often.
<karni> That's a cool idea
<CardinalFang> Maybe we can talk him into doing it for you.  :)
<karni> CardinalFang: hahaha and there I thought I'm halfway thru ;)!
<karni> CardinalFang: anyhow, I'll ping you tomorrow. okey :)?
<CardinalFang> :)  Okay, my dinner time.  Good night.  Get sleep, karni.
<karni> Talking to him can definitely help. Thanks !
<karni> CardinalFang: :) \o
<Fishscene> ok back
<Fishscene> aha!
<Fishscene> Looks like it was only grabbing contacts from one account, not both of them.
<Fishscene> Problem solved. Thanks guys :D
<karni> beuno: need to improve 'unchecking' items. apart from that, done.
<beuno> karni, gives me apk!
<karni> beuno: ok, 30 sec
<beuno> karni, also, get some sleep!
<beuno> :)
<karni> beuno: np :)
<karni> beuno: I will! just sent the report
<karni> beuno: let me know what you think. btw we need to support removing playlists
<karni> I created quite a few testing it ;D
 * beuno nods
<beuno> I will ignore you now until tomorrow
<karni> xD
<beuno> karni, you can delete them from couchdb
 * karni leaves \o
<beuno> but, tomorrow
<karni> ok :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<ralsina> good morning everyone
<lalejand> Hi, U1 crashes again & again. If if do u1sdtool -s, it says that : http://pastebin.com/gFjPJd2s and an apport window appears. If someone can help me I will explain him/her the context. Thx
<Chipaca> lalejand: looking ...
<Chipaca> lalejand: please do /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug in a terminal, and pastebin the output of that
<lalejand> Chipaca : let me give you some context : I was connected to the nightly builds of U1. Then I ha d a big problem, like U1 sync deamon was crashing and another one was appearing itself, each ps -A was giving me a different process number for U1 sync deamon. And this was dramatically slowing my machine. So the only solution I found was to uninstall U1. Then I commented the apt U1 nightly U1 lines, downgraded, and now U1 crashes allwa
<lalejand> Chipaca : here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/4U9JeJjM
<Chipaca> lalejand: ah
<Chipaca> lalejand: i can imagine what the error is
<Chipaca> lalejand: the nightlies have a new metadata version
<Chipaca> lalejand: so the downgraded version can't understand it
 * Chipaca looks
<Chipaca> lalejand: that's exactly it
<Chipaca> lalejand: I'd say try the nightlies again
<lalejand> Chipaca : is there a way to use the nightlies without the problem I had ?
<Chipaca> lalejand: they don't break that often; I believe we've fixed the issues that broke it over the weekend.
<Chipaca> lalejand: if it continues to break, we need to know! :)
<lalejand> ah ok, I try right now. If it breaks again, what can I do ?
<lalejand> Chipaca : ok then I'll tell you if it does.
<Chipaca> lalejand: if it breaks again, you're in the right place to have us fix it
<Chipaca> lalejand: the nightlies are not actually nightlies; they're updated with practically every commit to trunk
<lalejand> Chipaca : installed, what should I do ? do a u1sdtool -s ?
<Chipaca> lalejand: sure
<lalejand> Chipaca : looks fine :)))
<Chipaca> lalejand: \o/
<lalejand> Chipaca : doing local rescan
<lalejand> Chipaca : thx a lot :)
<Chipaca> lalejand: no problem. sorry we broke it for you there.
<alecu> hello world!
<ralsina> hola alecu!
<CardinalFang> Tip:  Don't give away your last Ubuntu CD if you're following Ubuntu dev APT sources.
<CardinalFang> Something is squirrelly with grub2 lately, I think.
<ralsina> alecu CardinalFang dobey mandel nessita thisfred vds: standup in 5!
<thisfred> thx
<vds> ack
<nessita> yeah!
<mandel> me
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<vds> me
<alecu> me
<mandel> shall we start?
<nessita> CardinalFang, dobey?
<ralsina> thisfred, CardinalFang ping?
<thisfred> me
<CardinalFang> me
<ralsina> mandel: start!
<mandel> DONE: unblocked after talking with verterok. Close events are needed by the event nanny. Found a way to query the OS for all open files using undocumented kernel API, will have to pool, is ugly yet works.
<mandel> TODO: find why my solution does not work with python threads.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but is multi-threading programming.
<mandel> nessita, please
<nessita> DONE: code reviews, more work for bug #692772, got stuck due to some syncdaemon bugs and high memory usage.
<nessita> TODO: try to split epic branch for bug #692772 into smaller branches. Finish pending details for Devices tab.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes, though syncdaemon (after unleashing the queues) requires constant attention
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692772 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Visual improvements (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692772
<thisfred> DONE: More work on the messaging branch TODO: wrap that up, maybe start on progress bar, or if that's blocked, start implementing more actual use cases on top of messaging/notification
<thisfred> ouch hit enter
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, was at doctor, had no power for half a day. Yearly planning call, talked to lots of people, got a promise to let me enter canonicaladmin. reading code, talking to people.
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, have HR fix things for me, someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> vds!
<vds> DONE: developers RESP APIs, propose a branch for #701029
<vds> TODO: continue with the APIs
<vds> BLOCKED: not for now
<vds> alecu: please
<alecu> DONE: a couple of reviews, fix for bug 704656 (disable zg when running client-server tests), branch for timeouts for aggregator: needs reviews!
<alecu> TODO: branch to add two new events to syncdaemon: command started, command finished
<alecu> BLOCKED: canonicaladmin still broken.
<alecu> thisfred's turn to speak
<ubot4> alecu: Bug 704656 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/704656 is private
<thisfred> (seems like I'm always cutting in line :( )
<thisfred> DONE: More work on the messaging branch TODO: wrap that up, maybe start on progress bar, or if that's blocked, start implementing more actual use cases on top of messaging/notification
<thisfred> CardinalFang: you!
<CardinalFang> DONE: Fixing main machine after update.  Some dbus-service for playlist API and
<CardinalFang> some desktopcouch bug fixing.
<CardinalFang> TODO: two desktopcouch bugs from Ch-paca.
<CardinalFang> BLoCKED: None now.  beware the grub, though.
<CardinalFang> EOF?
<nessita> f?
<ralsina> CardinalFang: beuno told me he needs you for a day or two soonish
<nessita> all: we have the weekly call in 1:10 hrs
<CardinalFang> ralsina, hrm, okay.
<nessita> mumble, desktop channel
<ralsina> CardinalFang: so, we three we'll talk about it friday
<thisfred> CardinalFang: let me know if I can help debug/fix those dc bugs, I know I forwarded Chipaca to you, but that's only because I thought you might have a better idea where to look
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I know exactly what one is.  The other, not so much.
<alecu> thisfred, perhaps you can review this branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/aggregation-timeouts/+merge/46911
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: thisfred: for different reasons I have been unable to replicate my natty desktopcouch *evar*, so I'm starting to get worried
<alecu> and some other gentle soul will want to review it as well.
<thisfred> CardinalFang:  the wrong number of unpacked values seems unmysterious ;)
<thisfred> alecu: will do
<ralsina> Important: we are planning a release for some day soon
<thisfred> Chipaca: yeah that's ungood
<thisfred> Chipaca: let me check my natty now
<ralsina> so, we want to fix any horrible bugs you know about before that ;-)
<CardinalFang> thisfred, it's the new python-couchdb.  I swear I tested that, but I see It couldn't possibly work.
<thisfred> yeah, weird
<thisfred> of course I reviewed that branch, and I should have tested it manually as well
 * alecu needs to run for 30 minutes... bbl
<dobey> doh
<thisfred> CardinalFang: we should probably mock test the replication
<thisfred> but it's hard to make a meaningful test out of that
<dobey> λ DONE: discussed backport issues with rye, initial work for bug 705090
<dobey> λ TODO: fix client backport issues, 3rd party apis?, evaluate SRUs for maverick, finish #705090
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 705090 in ubuntuone-client "Switch to ubuntuone-dev-tools (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705090
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<thisfred> but at least we can prevent regressions in the number of items in the resulting tuple. Hmm, may not be worth it
<CardinalFang> thisfred, mocker could help with integration test somehow, I suppose.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: michael foords mocking module is more awesome than the one we use in that it can optionally verify the underlying api
<thisfred> or at least part of it's signature. number of arguments, and whether the method still exists I think
<thisfred> its
<karni> hi everybody :) o/
<karni> beuno: how did that test go :)
<beuno> karni, testing now
<karni> beuno: ack
<karni> beuno: there's one thing to fix (apart from whatever you won't like). I'll let you find it yourself.
<beuno> karni, the app didn't install
<karni> beuno: you have to uninstall it - it's not officially key-signed
<karni> beuno: since key is different, you have to uninstall the U1M you have.
<beuno> ah
<beuno> right
<karni> (debug key, that is. not Ubuntu official)
<beuno> I guess you can ignore the log I just sent you then  :)
<karni> fine ;)
<beuno> installed
<beuno> karni, this is *perfect*
<karni> keep testing :)
<karni> it' can't be that good!
<beuno> I'm sorry, it is
<karni> beuno: ok. the thing is - if you go to 1 album, pick 3 songs, then go to next one, pick few other
<beuno> karni, can you file a merge proposal for this?
<karni> beuno: and then go back again to add something from the 1st album (some more tracks)
<karni> beuno: then the previous items are not already-checked - although the behaviour is correct. onClick causes "Removed xxx" and it stays unchecked, anoter click adds and checks.
<beuno> ah, right
<karni> beuno: Sure. I will see if I can fix the checkmarks, if you think it'd be good.
<beuno> so that's something to smooth out
<karni> ok, I'll look into it now.
<beuno> \o/
<beuno> thanks karni
<karni> my pleasure
<karni> I'm happy you liked it.
<ralsina> vds +1 on the branch.
<nessita> weekly meeting in 7'
<vds> ralsina: thx!
<nessita> alecu, thisfred, vds, mandel, dobey, CardinalFang, ralsina: mumble?
<nessita> .pop(alecu)
<nessita> .pop(ralsina)
<thisfred> nessita: trying, but my usb headphones are not being recognized...
<CardinalFang> dang.  okay.
<mandel> nessita: may I ask why? :P
<nessita> mandel: weekly call
<ralsina> mandel: weekly desktop+
<mandel> nessita: I'm in the middle of fixing sometling
<mandel> nessita: uh, I forgot, thx :)
<nessita> mandel: prego :-)
<thisfred> yeah mumble won't work on either machine now. :(
<nessita> thisfred: you can do this! c'mon! push harder!
<thisfred> I'll do a dobey, and listen in and type, if I can get it to start at all
<thisfred> so far no luck with that though
<dobey> i should get you to sabotage my mumble too
<thisfred> dobey: a dist-upgrade may do it. Suddenly my usb headset is no longer recognized
<dobey> oh
<dobey> i don't have a usb headset
<thisfred> dobey: and on natty nothing currently works, as dropdown menus are invisible
<dobey> and am upgraded
<thisfred> dist upgrading natty, maybe that's fixed
<dobey> they're not invisible
<dobey> they're behind your nautilus background
<thisfred> dobey: if I don't see them, they're invisible to me
<dobey> turn off nautilus show_desktop
<dobey> also, turn off unity
<dobey> :)
<thisfred> that would be cheating
<dobey> eh, i switched back to metacity on my laptop last week
<pedronis> Chipaca, did you find a candidate for 1.0.2?
<thisfred> Well, considering I'm working on unity integration, I don't really have that luxury
<Chipaca> pedronis: you mean, apart from the tagged svn?
<pedronis> a volunteer
<thisfred> but my main workstation is now xmonads. None of that newfangled metacity for me
<pedronis> and wrong channel
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, so no mumble for me, I have no idea how to fix this
<thisfred> it hangs on both machines with no way to fix that
<thisfred> yay for qt
<mandel> CardinalFang: did I make any sense when I explained the file things?
<ralsina> thisfred: xmonads? Whoa, hardcore. I'm gonna switch to ratpoison a few minutes for kicks ;-)
<CardinalFang> mandel, you did.  It's Windows that makes no sense.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, I know a guy using Afterstep.  DO IT.
<thisfred> ralsina: it's awesome, and all the ubuntu gnome stuff. like the messaging menu, and notifications still work
<mandel> CardinalFang: yes, it is a crazy OS, I have been writing a lot of blog posts so I do not forget it too quickly :P
<ralsina> CardinalFang: Afterstep looks a lot like Unity, you know ;-)
<dobey> windowmaker is the future
<ralsina> dobey: indeed. I worked with the author, Kenji Kojima, in a previous life
<CardinalFang> Yeah.  I had an OpenStep slab for a few months.  That was not terrible.
<ralsina> How awesome that the first screenshot in the windowmaker site has three programs where I have code? :-)
<nessita> alecu_: thisfred: just confirmed that bugs are not assigned to blueprints. The latter are: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-ubuntuone-n-unity-integration and https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-ubuntuone-n-shares-status-udfs (see = Notifications = section)
<thisfred> nessita: which bugs? The ones I created during the sprint should all be attached to the bps
<nessita> thisfred: which bps? I maybe looked wrong
<nessita> thisfred: ah! to the shares bps
<nessita> thisfred: but the integrate with unity has no bugs attached...
<CardinalFang> ralsina, pretty cool.
<thisfred> nessita: well, that's because it has no details really, and the other bp describes all the work
<thisfred> nessita: we could move the progress bar ones to the u1-unity one maybe
<nessita> thisfred: I think that all the bug related to the launcher should go into the unity bp,
<nessita> right!
<dobey> what "integrate with unity" blueprint?
<thisfred> dobye https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-ubuntuone-n-unity-integration
<thisfred> dobey also
<dobey> alto alto wik?
<dobey> huh
<thisfred> nessita: hecho!
<nessita> thisfred: gracias!
<thisfred> de nada
<dobey> hrmm
<CardinalFang> ralsina, ah, I worked with(=near) Kojima in a previous life too, at MySQL
<dobey> alright, lunch time
<dobey> bbiab
<ralsina> CardinalFang: cool, I was in Conectiva when he was there :-)
<dobey> ralsina: were you able to get a bt for your nautilus crash?
<ralsina> dobey: nope, doesn't happen anymore
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> one thing: users will probably not be able to run anything in gdb
<ralsina> could it not be a better idea to enable core dumps and use those to get the traceback?
<dobey> well, apport *should* be popping up
<dobey> if it's not then i don't know why it isn't
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<dobey> so most of our "work items" on the burndown are actually done
<dobey> huh
<dobey> how the heck was lint not failing before in ubuntuone-client. grmbl
<karni> beuno: Took me almost as long as implementing the previous stuff.. Persisting those checkboxes is indeed a PITA. I have it working. Problem is -- we want to persist what has the user selected in each album -- thus, I ended up [trying hard to find other key] using the album name as a key. Will it hurt? It definitely can.. And it's not uncommon to have 2 albums with same titles.
<karni> CardinalFang: does subsonic author hang out on irc?
<beuno> karni, the album ids are unique to each artist
<karni> ids you say..
<karni> let me check if I can exctract that
<CardinalFang> karni, hi.  Oh, I forgot about that.  I don't think he does.
<karni> CardinalFang: no, it's fine. I actually implemented that stuff.
<karni> CardinalFang: just asked beuno about it, we might have what I need to wrap up.
<rye> dobey, apport is disabled on maverick now
<rye> and I believe it is in natty
<dobey> it shouldn't be
<rye> dobey, yep, natty current - /etc/default/apport - enabled=0
<rye> dobey, it was disabled because platform team found that they don't have the resources to deal with the flow of such automatic bug reports
<dobey> that's what machines are for.
<dobey> also, the platform-dep imports in ubuntuone-client are pain
<karni> CardinalFang: got a question if I may. does it happen that diff returns leading tabs/spaces than visible in a text editor? (vim/eclipse/whichever) my source looks fine, but the bzr diff|less seems to have problems with leading whitespace in source (I use tabs whenever I can)
<kklimonda> karni: eclipse may interpret tabs differently than diff/less
<CardinalFang> karni, bzr diff is same as regular diff, I think, and it should be exact data, except for leading "+/ <>".
<CardinalFang> ...to show changes per line.
<CardinalFang> karni, vi and "set list" ftw!
<karni> :D
<karni> CardinalFang: kklimonda: thanky ou
<kklimonda> karni: you should use vi (or emacs) like the rest of us ;)
<CardinalFang> karni, or just use eclipse and occasionally "od" to see what you're really typing.
<karni> kklimonda: are you working in Java ;) ? right, I thought so ;) (and yes, I know I can code in Java in vi ;) )
 * CardinalFang was joking about "od", ...maybe.
<kklimonda> karni: I can only imagine how does feel writing Java code without powerful code completion ;)
<karni> kklimonda: that's the point ;)
<CardinalFang> One may throw more than exceptions.
<dobey> nessita: does bug 688240 happen for you when syncdaemon is running, or isn't running? ...or both?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 688240 in ubuntuone-client "Nautilus plugin crashes consistently making the CPU usage raise to the roof (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688240
<nessita> dobey: only when SD is already running
<nessita> (that is confirmed, when I want to reproduce I have to be sure is running)
<dobey> ok
<karni> CardinalFang: before I propose a merge. Is documenting code like that OK http://paste.ubuntu.com/556275/ or should I pull such descriptions into the merge proposal description only?
<CardinalFang> karni, I like comments in code!
 * karni on call
<CardinalFang> Javadoc format is even better.
<dobey> nessita: can you try it with lp:~dobey/ubuntuone-client/fix-688240 ? i don't know if it will fix it, because your backtrace  isn't particularly useful as it looks like something is causing memory corruption
<dobey> but either that fixes it, or you have bad RAM, or something is mucking about with memory
<nessita> dobey: I ran a memcheck a weeks ago, I don't think I have bad ram
<karni> CardinalFang: cool. maybe my javadoc formatting isn't perfect, but I'll improve on that too.
<dobey> because it looks like the object is being unreffed in the middle of a static function call
<nessita> dobey: if it were bad ram, I wouldn't be able to reproduce
<dobey> nessita: well you would, if it was always hitting the same block of ram that was bad
<dobey> although, it would be hard to do, generally
<nessita> dobey: I don't think that is mathematically possible. Also, I m getting the same crash (can't confirm the same trace) on my laptop
<dobey> nessita: also, what all nautilus extensions do you have installed?
<nessita> dobey: I don't use nautilus so nothing extra than what it comes by defaulr
<nessita> default*
<dobey> if it's not the same trace it's probably not the same crash :)
<nessita> I can't confirm, I haven't looked
<nessita> I might try later for fun
<dobey> what all is in /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0 ?
<nessita> dobey: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/556277/ <- seems like removing u1clientgnome is buggy
<nessita> (libnautilus-ubuntuone.* is still there?)
<dobey> nessita: no, those are files you copied in
<dobey> nessita: i wonder if that's your problem...
<nessita> dobey: maybe? I will test removing those
<nessita> I used to copy stuff to test the plugin for rodrigo
<dobey> nessita: cp .libs/* /usr/lib/whatever isn't the right way to install libraries/plug-ins to test
<nessita> dobey: ok, did you add detailed instructions in your branch? I would love to test it the right way, I'm not sure which is it
<dobey> i haven't proposed it yet, so no
<dobey> because i have no idea if it actually fixes your problem which nobody else can reproduce
<nessita> dobey: ok, please email me detailed instructions so you can be sure I tested the way you need to
<nessita> my instructions so far are:
<nessita> colormake && sudo cp nautilus/.libs/libnautilus-ubuntuone.{a,la,so} /usr/lib/nautilus/extensions-2.0/ && sudo cp libsyncdaemon/.libs/libsyncdaemon-1.0.{a,la,so} /usr/lib/ && killall nautilus
<dobey> nessita: to install libsyncdaemon from the source, you can "sudo make prefix=/usr -C libsyncdaemon install-libLTLIBRARIES"
<nessita> (thanks C-hipaca)
<nessita> dobey: can you email that to me?
<dobey> for nautilus use install-extensionLTLIBRARIES
<nessita> I'm kind in the middle of a struggle
<dobey> ok
<nessita> thanks
<karni> CardinalFang: beuno: https://code.launchpad.net/~mkarnicki/ubuntuone-android-music/u1f-create-new-playlist/+merge/46963
<karni> I'd appreciate a review :)
<CardinalFang> karni, some string resources need double-percent escaping, but some do not?   "<string name="parser.artist_count">Got %d artists.</string>"
<karni> CardinalFang: eclipse complained about those which had % sign in more than one place. I googled, and read that aapt is now more strict
 * CardinalFang boggles.
<karni> CardinalFang: but I'll be happy to revert those two lines. let me read up about that aapt policy
<CardinalFang> Is it a l10n problem, with argument ordering?
<karni> I just read it's more strict about escaping characters, but I have no clue it doesn't complain about single-%-ish strings.
<CardinalFang> That is *weird*.
 * CardinalFang proceeds to ignore it.
<karni> CardinalFang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556286/ -- and no, we don't want formatted="false", because that would mean (AFAIK) we couldn't use it as a formatting string.
<karni> CardinalFang: hhahah, now that's weird. this works: Retrying %1$d of %2$d (positional format for linux/android)
<karni> perhaps I shouldn't touch those at all
<CardinalFang> Positional format makes a lot of sense.  That is not weird.  That is goodness.
<karni> CardinalFang: http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/resources/string-resource.html --> Formatting strings
<karni> CardinalFang: I meant, it's weird that it works, I didn't expect it in there (aapt/SDK), that's good indeed :)
<dobey> nessita: I just added some instructions to the HACKING file in ubuntuone-client instead.
<nessita> makes sense
<CardinalFang> karni, you're mixing spaces and tabs.
<karni> CardinalFang: :/ I'm using tabs only. the strings.xml was full of leading spaces..
<karni> CardinalFang: or it's eclipse playing me.. I'll correct that.
<dobey> tabs are evil. they've lead the country into economic collapse
<karni> dobey: :O
<karni> Now I'm hearing new stuff.. I've been using tabs since evar :< (I know Python coders prefer spaces..)
<kklimonda> at least that's what we, the church of python followers, believe ;)
<kklimonda> karni: spaces are always interpreted in the same way, the interpretation of the tab character depends on the editor's settings.
 * karni fires up vim..
<karni> kklimonda: I know.. but tab is a tab. whatever width it is, it's used for indenting. which works..
<kklimonda> but the only thing that matters is to follow the coding style of the application you are hacking
<karni> kklimonda: right. and i have a feeling resource files where f*ked :<
<karni> let me fix my diff..
<CardinalFang> <ramble>I prefer tabs too.  My tabstops are 0.4 inches, and my visual preferences don't affect the content of the code.  A tab is one indentation level, and there's no ambiguity.</ramble>
<karni> so I should "bzr uncommit", fix spaces (where did they come from, you nasty eclispe..) and commit again?
<CardinalFang> karni, or just add a commit.  That's fine.
 * karni nods
<dobey> you can set tab stops to inch values in emacs?
<CardinalFang> dobey, no idea. I was being facetious to emphasize that the visual representation of a tab is dependent on the viewer's preferences, which is never true of spaces.
<dobey> well, it could be
<karni> CardinalFang: :O ... you mean, I should use spaces. because U1M uses spaces. right?
<karni> I see in vim that it's tabs that garble things, everywhere else it's just leading spaced
<karni> *spaces
<dobey> i use "​" as my space character
<Bnonn> howdy
<dobey> it makes for fun times
<dobey> hi
<Bnonn> is joshuahoover or any other fine helpy person around?
<Bnonn> I have what might be a thick question, but it would be good to know the answer nonetheless
<dobey> don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<Bnonn> q;
<Bnonn> okay, what I'd like to know is if there's a way for u1 to simply update files on one machine based on what I do on another
<Bnonn> I have a laptop and PC
<Bnonn> I work primarily on the PC
<Bnonn> but I'd like the laptop to always mirror it, in case I need to move around
<Bnonn> that would include removing files on the laptop when I remove them on the PC
<Bnonn> and NOT creating u1conflict files >_<
<Bnonn> is this possible, or should I be using a different application?
<dobey> that is what ubuntuone does
<Bnonn> hrmm
<Bnonn> so why am I getting u1conflict files created on the laptop whenever I change a file on the PC?
<Bnonn> and why if I delete a file on the PC does it not get removed from the laptop?
<CardinalFang> karni, mimic what the rest of the code does.  Don't annoy the upstream.
<dobey> Bnonn: i can't answer the *why* exactly, but if conflict files are being created, then it thinks both versions changed for some reason
<karni> CardinalFang: I'm converting tabs to spaces.
<dobey> verterok: ping. ^^ can you help Bnonn ?
<Bnonn> curious
<Bnonn> is it possible that using git is confusing it?
<Bnonn> I have a lot of project directories, and each contains a git repository so I can keep track of versions
<dobey> it's certianly not an impossibility
<verterok> Bnonn: it should work as you describe it, if isn't working like that it's a bug
<Bnonn> heh, I'm having flashbacks to my helpdesk days...now I feel bad for you dobey q;
<verterok> Bnonn: indeed, git might be triggering a bug in u1
<Bnonn> thanks verterok
<Bnonn> I'll do a bit of experimentation with directories that aren't gitted
<Bnonn> see if the same thing happens
<karni> Bnonn: dobey's not helpdesk. it so happens, a developer was around.
<Bnonn> lol, I know guys
<karni> ;D
<dobey> yeah, you wouldn't want me at helpdesk anyway :P
<dobey> mandel: you're not still here are you?
<CardinalFang> karni, I'll review tomorrow.  I've got a few things to finish today.
<dobey> because http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/556308/ is annoying me mightily
<karni> CardinalFang: yes, thank you.
 * karni leaves to get second lunch
<karni> beuno: Got a suggestion from Chad, fixed tabs->whitespace, and overwrote the proposed branch with new one.
<beuno> cool
<beuno> I'm +1 on it, but I'll let Chad do the honors tomorrow
<karni> beuno: =)
<ralsina> EOD for me. Have a nice evening!
<CardinalFang> Laters.
<intrader> Synchronization of tomboy does not work between two laptops. When I look one.ubuntu.com/notes I see the correct information in one of the notes. However, I have got 'synchronization complete' from the ubuntu-one applet,  but the note is not updated to match the contents in the cloud.
<dobey> you have to manually click the "synchronize" button inside tomboy somewhere to synchronize the notes
<dobey> the applet only handles files sync status
<intrader> dobey, that worked - what does synchronize do in the 'Devices' tab of the 'Ubuntu One Preferences' applet do?
<intrader> dobey, duh, you answered. Thanks
<dobey> sure
 * dobey begs for some reviews
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/use-devtools/+merge/46979
 * nessita -> eods
<poolie> hi all
<poolie> i bought some songs from u1 (in rhythmbox in maverick)
<poolie> they all come up in the 'your downloads' page
<poolie> but they are not actually downloading
<poolie> and i can't work out how to make them do so
<poolie> hm, maybe my machine wasn't syncincg files?
#ubuntuone 2011-01-21
<kklimonda> try using honk
<kklimonda> maybe they aren't yet all asleep
<kklimonda> hmm, no more honk in the topic?
<psypher246> hello ubuntuone team
<psypher246> honk
<psypher246> honk
<psypher246> honk
<psypher246> honk
<duanedesign> hello psypher246
<psypher246> hey duane\
<duanedesign> your persistance finally pays off :)
<duanedesign> psypher246: what is up today?
<psypher246> :)
<psypher246> not much, just following up on a bug
<psypher246> 673368
<duanedesign> ahh
<psypher246> do u know what is happening with the auto connect issue
<duanedesign> bug #673368
<ubot4> duanedesign: Bug 673368 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/673368 is private
<psypher246> there has been no update on the bug still marked as incomplete but i did post the required info
<duanedesign> psypher246: good question.
 * duanedesign looking
<psypher246> stability issues are sorted i reckon, it just sometime does not autoconnect, although a few weeks back it would never autoconnt, now it does it every 2 days or so
<duanedesign> psypher246: there are a couple startup bugs right now. bug 683116
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 683116 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon silently crashes at startup (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 73)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683116
<psypher246> ah i see it's all Rye's fault :D
<duanedesign> psypher246: ;)
<psypher246> marked mine as dup of that
<psypher246> cool
<psypher246> otherwsie how things in Natty land, some new cool things I see
<duanedesign> yeah. I have not booted into Unity for a couple weeks.
<psypher246> are you running natty alpha?
<ralsina> good morning everyone
<nessita> hello everyone!
<duanedesign> hello nessita
<duanedesign> hello ralsina
<duanedesign> it is national hug day, hugs for everyone.
<nessita> thanks duanedesign
 * nessita hugs back
<duanedesign> are there any other major bugs affecting startup right now, other then bug #683116
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 683116 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon silently crashes at startup (affects: 5) (dups: 2) (heat: 160)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683116
<nessita> duanedesign: just FYI, that bug is already fixed, though not released yet. And no more startup bugs that i know of, except for slow metadata load but that is fixed as well on nightlies
<duanedesign> ok great
<ralsina> nessita: how about the "we don't have to start syncdaemon sometimes" thing we talked about a few days ago
<nessita> ralsina: I was just thinking on 'crashes at startup', but you're right
<nessita> duanedesign: so, we have this other bug when SD is started even if the user do not use the service
<duanedesign> if anyone has a guess as to what this might be. Trying to get all the threads in the forums answered
<ralsina> I agree it's a low priority bug since users will probably never notice
<duanedesign> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1667547
<duanedesign> nessita: is that bug #613219
<ralsina> duanedesign: that is very weird
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 613219 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 2 other projects) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon is started even if disabled from "Startup applications" (affects: 10) (dups: 3) (heat: 46)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/613219
<duanedesign> ralsina: i have never seen u1sdtool -s do that
<ralsina> that means either his dbus session died (weird) or he doesn't have permissions on the socket (weirder, or he's su'd to another user)
<nessita> duanedesign: I know I suffered from that before maverick was released, but as far as I know it was fixed before final freeze
<nessita> duanedesign: the problem, back then, was that nautilus was starting syncdaemon no matter what. To confirm, you can:
<nessita> ask the user to *only* uninstall ubuntuone-client-gnome (leave ubunutone-syncdaemon in place, to confirm is not started without the plugin)
<nessita> and if the user doesn't have the ubuntuone-syncdaemon process running, nautilus plugin is causing issues
<nessita> duanedesign: I just re-read the backlog and I misunderstood what you said :-)
<nessita> I thought the bug you pointed out was the forum one :-)
<duanedesign> nessita: no worries. Good info all the same :)
<nessita> duanedesign: the error from the thread looks like the user does not the dbus 'server' running, which is very unlikely, so is really weird
<ralsina> Well... you could get that if you ran it from a tty or via ssh
<nessita> that is a possbility. Or a somehow busted system
<ralsina> at least in natty you get a completely different error when you try that via ssh
<ralsina> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: /bin/dbus-launch terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<ralsina> So, it's probably that his dbus crashed
<nessita> makes sense
<nessita> duanedesign: ^
<alecu> hello
<thisfred> hi
<ralsina> salaam alecu!
<alecu> natty is making my life very miserable
<ralsina> alecu: are you trying unity?
<thisfred> it's with one t
<thisfred> :P
<alecu> hahahaa
<alecu> ralsina: yup. But unity seems to work...
<ralsina> http://tinysong.com/7lgh
<ralsina> "natty dread", dedicated to alecu ;-)
<alecu> ralsina: it's the radeon driver, and the kernel modesetting... or something.
<thisfred> nice one!
<ralsina> alecu: oh, I only have it on VBox. Those drivers seem to be stable :-)
<alecu> ralsina: I can succesfully boot once every 4 times
<thisfred> wow, grooveshark lets you listen to any track without even logging in?
<ralsina> running alpha distros on real hardware is for braver people than I
<ralsina> thisfred: tinysong.com
<alecu> ralsina: and when I manage to log in, the radeon driver kills unity very often when doing Alt-Tab :-(
<alecu> so it sucks
<ralsina> alecu: ouch.
<alecu> big time
<nessita> does anyone understand this? [ 3453.988318] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<ralsina> You can't code in that condition
<thisfred> ralsina: ah cool! Sort of a web based manual playdar.
<alecu> but I'm brave, so I have a "while true; do unity; done" running in a term :P
<thisfred> Which reminds me I still need to get on packaging playdar and getting it in universe
<vds> me time?
<ralsina> nessita: bug #267913 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 267913 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj (affects: 41) (heat: 236)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267913
<nessita> me
<ralsina> me
<vds> me
<dobey> me
<alecu> me
<nessita> thisfred, mandel, dobey, CardinalFang: stand up?
<thisfred> sí!
<thisfred> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> shall we?
<alecu> shall you!
<nessita> DONE: started split of epic branch if ui-beautification. Coded and landed branch for bug #702968. Landed branch for bug #705444.
<nessita> TODO: propose branch for 'volumes reborn', still pending to show a different icon for non-subscribed folders. Start working on spinner improvements (can't wait!)
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702968 in ubuntuone-control-panel "add command line option to open in a given tab (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702968
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, weekly call, talked to lots of people, got (another) promise to let me enter canonicaladmin. reading code, realized all my reports look the same, so added this to see if anyone notices.
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, have HR fix things for me, someday actual coding ;-)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> vds!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 705444 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Backend should provide a more complete list of volumes (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705444
<vds> DONE: trying to land the first branch for #701029 already started the secondo one
<vds> TODO: continue with the APIs
<vds> BLOCKED: not if PQM stops hating me
<vds> dobey: please
<dobey> λ DONE: finished bug 705090, worked on bug 688240, triage et al.
<dobey> λ TODO: fix client backport issues, 3rd party apis?, evaluate SRUs for maverick
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 705090 in ubuntuone-client "Switch to ubuntuone-dev-tools (affects: 1) (heat: 663)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/705090
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 688240 in ubuntuone-client "Nautilus plugin crashes consistently making the CPU usage raise to the roof (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688240
<dobey> alecu
<alecu> DONE: two reviews, fixed timeouts branch, got natty kinda working on the laptop
<alecu> TODO: branch to add two new events to syncdaemon: command started, command finished
<alecu> BLOCKED: natty will boot only once every 4 tries, and Alt-Tab kills unity.
 * alecu passes a natty laptop stuffed with a TNT stick to thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: more light refactoring, reviews, discussions about couchdb 1.0.2 TODO: finish messaging branch, do progress branch, package couchdb 1.0.2 fo our PPA BLOCKED no
<thisfred> me takes the laptop and passes the dynamite to mandel
<mandel> DONE: Looked into the event nanny so that open and close events can be ignored. Look into IPC.
<mandel> TODO: Finish event nanny and ipc.
<mandel> BLOCKED: No, yes I'm 1 day behind my self imposed schedule :(
 * mandel -> BOOOM
<mandel> I think I'm last :P
<ralsina> ok, comments?
<nessita> no CardinalFang around?
<mandel> I hate windows
<thisfred> it's mutual
<alecu> I hate alpha things
<thisfred> I hate no keybindings
<ralsina> One thing that may affect you: lucid-proposed is frozen, so no SRUs or anything for Lucid may be done for a while
<thisfred> I look forward to getting xmonads to work under Unity though :D
<nessita> I hate kernel panics, that I'm still having
<nessita> no more comments from me
<thisfred> I hate haterz
<mandel> well, you people should stop complaining, I've got blue screens....
<thisfred> :D
<ralsina> want to add a HATE line in the standup? ;-)
<thisfred> haha
<alecu> ralsina: +1
<thisfred> awesome!
<nessita> lol
<dobey> i like that i got a 1TB SATA drive for $30
<thisfred> also optional LOVE then
<mandel> ralsina: yes, although I prefer a 'me cago en.....'
<nessita> I love python
<ralsina> cool, so you *may* add a HATE or LOVE line from now on ;-)
<thisfred> dobey: ooh, nice. new?
<thisfred> dobey: and still available?
<ralsina> dobey: envy! I need one or two of those
<nessita> ok, so, I'm off for coding for a while, I feel some coding burst coming our of me
<nessita> ping ralsina if you need anything from me (?)
<dobey> thisfred: 10% off coupon, $20 best buy gift card i got for buying Halo: Reach on release day, and a $25 gift card from the holidays.
<ralsina> nessita: try not to stain the furniture and have fun :-)
<ralsina> indeed, if you need anything from nessita ask me and I'll pass it on later.
<dobey> i need my branch tested
<thisfred> dobey, ah, that seems like a lot of work :)
<ralsina> dobey: please pass it to me, I can take a look myself
<thisfred> dobey: can I help? with the branch
<dobey> ralsina: no, nessita has to test it, because she's the only one with the crash; nobody else can reproduce it
<ralsina> And if anyone else feeds that taking a couple of hours away from IRC helps coding, well... I am not going to say you shouldn't do it :-)
<ralsina> dobey: oh, *that* branch ;-)
<ralsina> s/feeds/feels/
<dobey> ralsina, thisfred: you are welcome to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/use-devtools/+merge/46979 though :)
<thisfred> dobey: will do!
 * ralsina starts reading
<thisfred> Oooh, lots of pretty red!
<ralsina> Oh, you tricked me into reading Makefile.am!!!! My eyes! ;-)
<ralsina> eom!
<nessita> dobey: I know, I will do it
<nessita> dobey: I think is not urgent, since I'm having this issue for months now :-)
<dobey> and you're the only person in the universe having it
<nessita> dobey: that you know of ;-)
<nessita> ok, /me is away now
<dobey> i doubt my changes fix it anyway, since it's a corrupt pointer, not a null pointer
<ralsina> dobey: that branch looks ok, but how do I know if it works? Just having the test run OK?
<dobey> yes, make check continuing to work
 * ralsina checks
<ralsina> dobey: launchpad has some issues so this may take a bit
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> dobey: it didn't work, https://pastebin.canonical.com/42149/
<ralsina> could be I'm missing pyflakes. I'll check that
<dobey> you are missing pyflakes
<ralsina> yes, installed it and it's running now
<ralsina> dobey: you were doing lucid backports, right?
<dobey> which part?
<ralsina> which part of what? ;-)
<dobey> "backports"
<dobey> i have been working on backporting some fixes to stable-1-2 for doing an SRU to lucid
<ralsina> I see I am not being clear. Let's try another approach. You are doing backports, at least according to my schedule. Now there is a freeze on Lucid.
<ralsina> Does it affect you?
<dobey> which freeze? i don't see any on the schedule (outside of the normal pre-release freezes of course)
<ralsina> dobey: let me forward it to you
<dobey> but i don't see any freeze between now and 10.04.2
<ralsina> 10.04.2 SRU freeze
<ralsina> that one started yesterdat
<dobey> then yes, i suppose that affects the backport work
<ralsina> s/dat/day/
<CardinalFang> Morning all.  Sorry I'm late.  Kid trouble needed sorting out.
<ralsina> It's kinda surprising that none of us knew about it, Chipaca noticed it today :-(
<ralsina> CardinalFang: np
<ralsina> dobey: it doesn't seem to affect the backports repo, only SRUs so maybe we could retarget the packages to backports until after 10.04.2, if that makes sense
<ralsina> dobey: or change the schedule and move that to later.
<dobey> ralsina: i'd think change the schedule might be better, so we can get more testing and make sure we get everything in we want. there was a lot more work to be done with that than anticipated, so it's already behind schedule for when we wanted to get it in.
<ralsina> dobey: ok, then. I'll talk to chipaca, but I'd say work on 3rd party APIs now and we'll fit the rest of lucid backports later.
<ralsina> How much time do you think you need for it?
<dobey> not entirely sure. really need to go through our bug reports and sort out the ones that are from lucid, and make sure they are fixed, or fix them as well as dealing with backporting stuff.
<dobey> and if we want to get the tritcask work in the backport, that will add a fair bit more, since it probably won't be a trivial merge
<ralsina> well, let's try the "pulling out of a hat" method. Two weeks? ;-)
<ralsina> I am thinking of allocating that time right before 10.04.2 so you can propose SRUs at the first possible time after release
<jcastro> hey dobey, who's in charge of the music store in banshee this cycle?
<dobey> jcastro: nobody specifically. what's up?
<dobey> i did some work early in the cycle to add some basic unit testing support to it; probably mandel and myself will deal with bringing it up to par with the rbox store experience in a couple weeks
<jcastro> dobey: I noticed it doesn't index multiple sources, so like, only my ~Music, not my stuff in .ubuntuone
<dobey> ralsina: i'd say 4 weeks to be safe, but there's 23 weeks until 10.04.3
<dobey> jcastro: yeah, i think it copies the files over to the actual library, because of that
<dobey> jcastro: directhex wrote it, so he would know for sure, but i'm pretty sure that's what it does
<ralsina> dobey: the problem is that if we wait 23 weeks there s going to be many more tempting stuff to merge :-)
<jcastro> ok
<dobey> ralsina: yeah. merging 6 months of stuff is hard enough. and we also have to deal with our other projects, though some of them can't go into lucid-updates at all, which does simplify things a bit.
<ralsina> dobey: is there a list of what should be in those backports and what you have merged?
<dobey> although, also makes things harder in some cases
<karni> good morning
<ralsina> dobey: because without a limited set of features I fear this is not really a doable project.
<dobey> ralsina: i've merged ubuntuone-storage-protocol, and ubuntuone-client stable-1-2 up to par with stable-1-4 (what's in maverick), so far. they are still in branches and not merged to stable-1-2 yet though
<dobey> ralsina: the goal was "what's in maverick, and tritcask if possible"
<dobey> tritcask might not be possible, but there are also other bugs that exist in lucid, but not in maverick, that we also need to fix
<dobey> and we can't change UI/strings
<ralsina> dobey: ok. How about this: de-prioritize it for a couple of weeks, and try to focus a bit more on the APIs task. Then on jan 31 we think about it a bit more.
<dobey> so pretty much all the changes to the nautilus extension in maverick aren't doable
<dobey> ok
<karni> CardinalFang: whenever you have a moment for review :) https://code.launchpad.net/~mkarnicki/ubuntuone-android-music/u1f-create-new-playlist/+merge/46963
<dobey> we also need to do another set of SRUs for maverick
<dobey> which is much less pain
<ralsina> dobey: right
<dobey> ralsina: i'm not entirely sure what to work on exactly for the APIs stuff.
<ralsina> dobey: talk to chad and vds, see what's left unassigned on the spreadsheet, and see if you can take some of that.
<CardinalFang> karni, thanks.
<alecu> anybody else has timeout issues while pulling branches from launchpad?
<CardinalFang> alecu, yes.  Several of us
<dobey> hrmm
<alecu> CardinalFang: thanks
<ralsina> alecu: yes, known problem, fixes probably this afternoon, I heard
<ralsina> alecu: it often works if you retry, but if we all do I suppose it will become worse :-(
<dobey> everything on the spreadsheet that is not "not for natty" or "ignored", and isn't already done or taken by vds or CardinalFang, seems to be web and/or mobile stuff. or desktopcouch talking directly to couchdb.one.ubuntu.com, and i don't think i am anywhere near knowledgeable enough about desktopcouch or the couchdb server setup to be able to do that
<ralsina> dobey: well, it would have been good to hear this after we had that meeting where the three of you were to assign the tasks between yourselves ;-)
<vds> dobey, I'm working on filesync including sharing, I'm not going to touch anything else
<ralsina> dobey: see if they can give you a piece of what they have not done yet that you feel you can handle.
<ralsina> "Launchpad code hosting is currently offline due to a hardware fault.
<ralsina> Our engineers are dealing with the problem now and hope to have the
<ralsina> service back online within the next couple of hours."
<dobey> i guess i could write example code
<CardinalFang> dobey, if you're still looking, this should be easy:  Take row 9, the patch aq wrote for changes-feed callback.  https://code.launchpad.net/~sil/desktopcouch/glib-callback-for-changes/+merge/40415
<CardinalFang> It needs updates and some sanity.
<dobey> yeah i was thinking about that one a bit
<ralsina> If anyone said anything to me in the last 30 minutes I didn't see it :-)
<ralsina> dobey: approved use-devtools branch
<dobey> merci
<mandel> ralsina: mm see there we have a problem with the use-devtools...
<mandel> ralsina: is that the one for ubuntuone-client?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> mandel: what problem?
<mandel> ralsina: the following, I talked in #chicharra bout getting my branches approved to run sd on windows, does have been postponed til the crazy path for the qs was added
<mandel> ralsina: between use ubuntuon-dev and fix_runner we will have merge issues on the windows side that will make be go back a day or two
<mandel> since all the branches I've got on widows are based on fix_runner which is not compatible with use ubuntuone-dev
<mandel> I hope I make sense :)
<ralsina> "crazy path for the qs"?
<mandel> ralsina: patch sorry, typo
<ralsina> I still don't know what it is :-)
<mandel> ralsina:I think it wa called unleash the queues?
<ralsina> mandel: oh, THAT crazy patch
<mandel> ralsina: does that sound familiar?
<mandel> ralsina: that one,so I proposed my branches ages ago, they were delayed due to that, and if use-ubuntuone-dev gets merge, well I get fuck up the ass
<ralsina> ok, so you can't merge now because of that, and if use-devtools gets merged, you won't be able to merge later?
<mandel> all because I waited...
<mandel> ralsina: exactly :)
<ralsina> ouch
<ralsina> dobey: could we delay merging use-devtools for a while, or is  it urgent because of a  current issue, bug, etc?
<mandel> ralsina: the issue here is that the approval was done by two people that were not in the loop
<ralsina> mandel: right
<ralsina> mandel: the branch looked good by itself :-(
<dobey> huh?
<ralsina> oh, I see I am the second approve and it's too late now
<mandel> ralsina: I actually like dobeys branch and idea, the issue here is that I was told not to do it (move to ubuntuone-dev) in #chicharra
<dobey> i don't know what you mean by "not in the loop"
<dobey> why were you told not to?
<ralsina> dobey: I didn't know about the side effect on mandel's ability to merge
<mandel> dobey: as in they did not know I was waiting for the reviews due to the patch being merged and old that...
<mandel> s/old/all
<mandel> he, I dont know what is going on with my brain today :P
<dobey> ralsina: i knew it would conflict with his currently-in-review branch, but i said "use devtools instead" in my review of it
<dobey> mandel: you should be able to resolve the conflicts easily though
<mandel> dobey: and I agreed, but I was told not to use in in #chicharra, and since they take care of that project…
<dobey> WHY
<dobey> and they don't take care of that project, lots of people take care of that project, not all of them who work on syncdaemon itself
<ralsina> dobey: because we can't go around making other projects change to devtools, I suppose
<dobey> what other projects?
<mandel> dobey: the complains where mainly in pylnt, but I do not care of that atm, I like the idea of ubunueone-dev tools, but know I'll have to patch ubuntuone-dev tools to be able to work as it was working on my branch
<mandel> shit, s/know/now
<mandel> I'm typing like a fucking spaniard...
<dobey> it doesn't require pylint
<ralsina> well, if spaniards can type while they fuck, I salute them!
<mandel> dobey: yes, I know… the issue right know is that ubuntuone-dev-tool will load all the tests under test/platform.linux, which will brake and adding the decorators in this case is the hell of a lot of work
<ralsina> mandel: the decorators to skip by platform and such?
<dobey> mandel: how does it not do that with your branch?
<dobey> mandel: contrib/test does the exact same thing (because the dev-tools u1trial is copied from that)
<CardinalFang> Is there any verb preceding "like a Spaniard" that isn't pejorative?
<mandel> ralsina: yes, thoe are nice on desktopcouch, but for ubuntuone-lient there is way too much work to do
<ralsina> CardinalFang: "making ham"
<mandel> CardinalFang: the spanish inquisition is pejorative ;)
<mandel> dobey: it does not do that in mine, that is wht I'm talking about, in my branch I patched contrib/test so that we could work with it, now that it becomes ubuntuone-dev I'll have to patch it there, which means extra work for me…..
<ralsina> dobey mandel: I'm out of my depth on this, but it's important that mandel's branch doesn't get delayed much more, so please dobey try to give a hand if at all possible :-(
<mandel> well,it does not matter now, it has been done so I'll fix my code……
<dobey> mandel: patch it how? you already added the ignore flag to u1trial...
<mandel> dobey: dont worry, I'll take care of everything, I'll ping you whenever I'm done with the ubuntuone-dev code....
<CardinalFang> karni, it's a big patch, but I'm finished.  It looks good.
<CardinalFang> karni, I can't check it out and play with it though.
<karni> CardinalFang: beuno did the playing :)
<mandel> dobey: one quick question, with your branch, how do we run the tests? I do not see any new bash script that call u1trial
<dobey> mandel: so the only difference is that you hardcoded the ignores in contrib/test instead of passing them as ignore options?
<CardinalFang> karni, you ask if anything should be done better in one place.
<dobey> mandel: make test, same as before
<mandel> dobey: so from the makefile.am, right?
<karni> CardinalFang: right. I thought if there's a trick to make that collection a list instead of making it in a loop
<karni> CardinalFang: and we need the list, because that's what U1M code expects
<dobey> mandel: yes
<mandel> dobey: I'll need to add a batch for that on ubuntone-client, ok, that's all I need to know
<dobey> well to run the tests on windows, i guess you'd need to add a .bat file, yes
<karni> CardinalFang: If I should avoid RFC'ing in the source comments, I'll keep that in mind :)
<CardinalFang> karni, It makes me itch to fire off a background thread that reads from the state of another thread.  If I were to write it, we'd make the list in the parent and pass immutable data to the subthread constructor.
<CardinalFang> karni, so, I'm not even concerned about what you were worried about.
<CardinalFang> karni, so, can we avoid making a list at all?  Hrm.
<karni> CardinalFang: the SilentBackgroundTask fires a background thread, so the work is not done on the UI thread
<karni> CardinalFang: to answer that question I'll yet again look at the MusicService.createPlaylist method
<CardinalFang> karni, MusicService could take another method that accepts your sPlaylistEntries type.
<CardinalFang> Yes.
<karni> CardinalFang: yes, I thought about it.
<mandel> dobey: shall I mark your merge request as approved so that it gets merged asap?
<CardinalFang> karni, I say remove the RFC from the comment.
<karni> CardinalFang: looks like the only thing it needs is the id's of songs, to it could be backed by whatever collection I have there.
<CardinalFang> karni, cool!
<karni> CardinalFang: (ok, I will). so I could implement a new method to have that, if you think it would be more suitable. certainly, we would create less objects.
<dobey> mandel: sure
<mandel> dobey: ok, thx
<CardinalFang> karni, you don't have to merge this, but I'd appreciate it if you test this against the upstream trunk branch to see if this will conflict in any big way.
<CardinalFang> lp:ubuntuone-android-music/upstream-subsonic-trunk
<karni> CardinalFang: ok, I will
<CardinalFang> Upstream has been really busy over the last three days.
<karni> CardinalFang: bzr branch might not be working atm though
<CardinalFang> It won't be for the next several hours.
<karni> CardinalFang: ok then, I'll get back to U1M this evening/following days
<karni> and stick with U1F for now
<dobey> mandel: do you need any help from me with this? i can fix up your branch myself if you need the time for other work?
<mandel> dobey: dont worry I'll take care of it, this was just an accident, is not that it was on purpose ;)
<mandel> not too much harm done, and there is always the time, it is a matter of finding it
<dobey> ok, if you say so
<karni> bbiab
<nessita> be right back after lunch
<dobey> ok lunch time
<mandel> ralsina, dobey: when possible, can you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-dev-tools/ignore_paths/+merge/47059
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<mandel> ralsina: the idea is that a fll path is ignored so that projects can ignore for example tests/windows
<mandel> ralsina: do read it carefully Im tired and I might have made a stupid mistake ;)
<ralsina> mandel: I looked carefully and it looks good to me but I can't fieldtest it today and I am not too familiar with it.
<ralsina> mandel: so I'll approve it but I hope dobey does a better review
<mandel> ralsina: ok, I've asked dobey too, I guess that with a review from you and him should be enough
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<dobey> mandel: couple of minor needs fixings
<mandel> dobey: cool, I''l take a look
<mandel> dobey: they should be fixed by now + latency of lp
 * ralsina has canonicaladmin at last. Expect obvious abuse of authority starting now.
<dobey> yay
<nessita> ueeeee
<nessita> ralsina: I'll start filling in some request for my holidays for march (pycon, yey!
<nessita> )
<ralsina> everyone please check that I am assigned as your manager first, please
<dobey> mandel: btw, are you touching test_preferences.py in ubuntuone-client?
<alecu> mandel: were you able to fix your u1 sd branches?
<nessita> ralsina: you're my manager on canonicaladmin, and I have 3 requests (already discussed previously) awaiting for sign off (just FYI)
<ralsina> nessita: not anymore you don't ;-)
<nessita> that was fast!
<ralsina> you have two so not THAT fast ;-)
<nessita> jejeje
<ralsina> Oh, come on rodrigo_, there is no such thing as "magic kings day"!!!! ;-)
<nessita> that's a good one
<ralsina> And yes, I know there really is such a thing but it's just funny
 * ralsina will ask for "pink invisible unicorn day" in july
<alecu> perhaps he had to set up the plate with the water and the grass for the camels. And put some shine on his shoes!
 * alecu thanks the magi for his giant rasti dinosaur
<ralsina> You got the giant diosaur???? grrrr... that's what I get for being an atheist. No magic gift-bringing camels :-(
<dobey> dia de las otros
<ralsina> nessita: I will reject carnaval because happines is just for brazilians.
<ralsina> just kidding ;-)
<nessita> :-)
<CardinalFang> nessita, pycon in Atlanta, US?
<nessita> yes sit
<nessita> sir*
<dobey> ah yes. guess i'll wait for mandel's branch to get reviewed
<dobey> time to fix nightlies i guess
<ralsina> nessita: did you ever get the headphones from dealextreme?
<dobey> or upgrade my system first
<CardinalFang> dobey, make sure you have a bootable CD.  Just sayin'.
<nessita> ralsina: I did! THANKS. They arrived the day I was leaving to Dallas so I completely forgot to let you know. But they are here, they rock, and they are awesome
<nessita> ralsina: thanks, really :-)
<ralsina> cool, I'll get the same ones for me :-)
<dobey> CardinalFang: i actually don't have an optical drive at the moment, because my new motherboard only had one IDE plug, and the IDE disk and dvd drive are too far apart :-/
<dobey> which might make installing my nw hard drive a bit painfl
<dobey> painful
<ralsina> nessita: consider that an early bday gift.
<dobey> CardinalFang: what broke for you? grub?
<nessita> ralsina: great gift, thanks
<CardinalFang> dobey, yes, grub2.
<dobey> ok, going to reboot
<dobey> brb
<ralsina> nessita: approved, it looks GREAT
<dobey> well, grub is fine
<dobey> but other things not so much
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: anyway I posted a comment and so did Martin, but it's just nitpicks
<dobey> and now, my applets are crashing :(
<nessita> ralsina: I'll review that, since I'm adding the 'move the root to the top' fix
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<dobey> and alt+drag doesn't work
<dobey> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<dobey> what the heck
<nessita> ralsina: the root folder is now at the top. About adding to it any extra (shading, emblem, etc), I prefer first getting a review from cristian and from ivanka, if that's ok with you
<dobey> well, back to metacity it is then
<ralsina> nessita: sure, not without design input
<ralsina> nessita: sorry I didn't get one thing... do you need another review for that?
<nessita> ralsina: nopes, is all good and merged
<nessita> ralsina: another branch is on its way though :-)
<ralsina> ok, cool
<ralsina> keep'em coming :-)
 * nessita will
 * CardinalFang curses Java and removes all the "//" comments from his Python code.
<ralsina> CardinalFang: don't forget the semicolons ;-)
<alecu> nessita: the control panel is looking so nice!!!!
<alecu> nessita: I love the fact that you can type a few chars of the folder name, and it will search for it!
<alecu> nessita: I remember we discussing that fact in Dallas... but gtktreeview already gave it for free :-)
<nessita> alecu: yeah, because I did nothing special to have that (except checking a setting on glade)
<Chipaca> mandel: http://askubuntu.com/q/22651/711 when you can
<karni> great. was optimizing the sqlite db so much now I need a native method call :/
<joshuahoover> nessita: ping
<nessita> joshuahoover: pong
<joshuahoover> nessita: i have a user who gets the following when trying to run u1-prefs from the terminal: http://ubuntuone.com/p/ZRT/
 * nessita browses
<nessita> joshuahoover: can you access that url? I cna't
<nessita> can't*
<joshuahoover> i was able to about 5 minutes ago...hmmm...now it just sits there
<joshuahoover> nessita: ^
<nessita> right, for me too
<nessita> joshuahoover: wanna describe the error message/problem?
<joshuahoover> nessita: yeah, pulling up the image locally, one sec :)
<dobey> ubuntuone is not an image pasting service ;)
<joshuahoover> dobey: apparently not!
<joshuahoover> nessita: ConfigParser.NoSectionError: No section: '__main__'
<dobey> oh that. on maverick?
<nessita> joshuahoover: that is a problem with syncdaemon or the preferences itself, I would say. The default config is missing maybe?
<joshuahoover> nessita: where is the default kept? i only see syncdaemon.conf here
<nessita> /etc/xdg/ubuntuone
<dobey> should be logging.conf and syncdaemon.conf there
<joshuahoover> dobey: in ~/.config/ubuntuone ?
<nessita> joshuahoover: nopes, in /etc
<joshuahoover> ah
<dobey> joshuahoover: in /etc/xdg/ubuntuone
<joshuahoover> dobey, nessita: got it...so if the user is missing this, what's the best way to get this back for the user?
<nessita> joshuahoover: I would say: sudo aptitude --reinstall ubuntuone-client
<nessita> or the equivalent from a UI package manager, which I don't know :-)
<nessita> but I can find our
<nessita> out*
<dobey> i don't think software center has an equivalent action
<joshuahoover> nessita: no need...it's almost always more direct to say, "run this command" then to give them 20 steps through the gui...in these types of situations
<nessita> synaptic may, I think
<nessita> ok then :-)
<nessita> --reinstall should bring everything back
<dobey> but i saw someone else report that issue on an unrelated bug and asked them to file a new bug
<nessita> dobey: you did? hum
<nessita> that smells like a 'more serious' issue
<nessita> joshuahoover: just FYI, on synaptic, you can mark a given package 'for Reinstallation'
<joshuahoover> nessita: ah, ok, thanks
<dobey> i don't remember the bug # that he posted on though
<nessita> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bugs?orderby=-datecreated ?
<dobey> well i don't know if he filed a new bug
<nessita> hum it doesn't appear among the new ones
<dobey> oh wait, no
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/666608
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 666608 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Ubuntuone-client software wont start even after fresh install of the software packages. (affects: 4) (heat: 51)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<dobey> is the bug for that issue
<dobey> it was on lucid
<dobey> someone else had a different issue and i asked them to file a new bug
<nessita> joshuahoover: what system is the user using? maybe the user is using nightlies, which will bring new configglue, and the downgraded?
<nessita> dobey: that report shows a config issue as well:
<nessita>     (parser, options, argv) = config.configglue(file(configs[0]), *configs[1:], IndexError: list index out of range
<joshuahoover> nessita: don't know which system...trying to find out
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> i don't see that IndexError anywhere
<dobey> ah in the exceptions log
<nessita> dobey: in the syncdaemonexception log file
<dobey> but he has the right configglue version
<dobey> ugh, my hard drive doesn't seem to include a magical data transfer cd thing
<ralsina> Ok, it's EOD for me. Nice weekend everyone!
<dobey> see you tuesday, ralsina :)
<dobey> cheers all
<dougal_> howdy uone devs - can anyone tell me if NODE_STATE is the expected response from a QUERY request?
<Chipaca> __lucio__: ^
<__lucio__> dougal_, yep.
<dougal_> hey __lucio__
<dougal_> thanks
<__lucio__> dougal_, what are you using query for? we might remove that command in the near future.
<dougal_> I'm playing with the easy_client.py, and it stops talking to me after QUERY
<dougal_> I've been replying with nodestate, but I'm not sure I'm getting the hash correct
<dougal_> sometimes the client complains, other times it seems to accept the message then go silent
<__lucio__> dougal_, if the hash is the same, you wont get a reply, just QUERY_END
<dougal_> sometimes == for some of the approaches I've tried for the hash
<dougal_> Is it the serve that sends QUERY_END?
<dougal_> heh - a message I'd missed completely :-)
<__lucio__> query works like this:
<__lucio__> -> QUERY node=hash
<__lucio__> [ <- NODE_STATE if node != hash ]
<__lucio__> <- QUERY_END
<dougal_> ahh ok.
<dougal_> and is the hash of 'unknown' only valid for the root node?
<karni> CardinalFang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/556685/ -- in few of the conflict files I have only added a line or two. In practice, some major changes from me are in 2 .java files, the rest is few-liners.
<__lucio__> dougal_, no, you can send query for a node with a hash of "notapossiblehash" (or just "unknown") and you can make sure that you always get the hash
<dougal_> great
<dougal_> So if QUERY is set to be removed, will the plan be to just use async NODE_STATE messages?
<__lucio__> dougal_, no. just new generation messages.
<__lucio__> you get a message that says "there are changes on volume X"
<__lucio__> then you can say: give me the list of changes for volume X since generation Y
<__lucio__> when you get the list you also get Z, the last generation of the volume. So next time you are notified of changes (or when you reconnect after some time) you can ask for changes since Z
<dougal_> __lucio__, aha. ok
<CardinalFang> karni, rock!
<karni> CardinalFang: :) I pushed to the proposed branch. When you have a sec, please check if I implemented that interface right (I pass sPlaylistEntries.getValues() as a Collection)
<karni> I meant values()
<karni> yup, it's a reference, so I think it's fine. Collection<T> is more generic than List<T> which is used in U1M
<CardinalFang> Hrm.  That should work, karni.
<CardinalFang> Have a nice weekend, all.
 * CardinalFang Zzz
<karni> CardinalFang: :) thank you!
<karni> bye bye
#ubuntuone 2011-01-22
<AJenbo> hi, i have bindwood installed for months, U1 syncs files fine but the bookmarks are nothing a like on my systems, what gives?
 * karni wants to ping beuno but thinks it's an unappropriate time to do that..
<karni> AJenbo: the whole crew just finished job few hours ago. but maybe someone else will be able to answer your question. (I don't use bindwood myself)
<AJenbo> ok cool, I'll just comeback later, it's not critical just anoying
<duanedesign> hello AJenbo. Do you have a thread on the forums?
<karni> hey duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> was just reading the forums earlier and noticed a thread on this topic.
 * duanedesign waves at karni 
<AJenbo> duanedesign, no is there any specific sektion? and are you refering to ubuntuforums.org?
<duanedesign> AJenbo: yeah it was on ubuntuforums. Did not have any insight yet, just a user with an issue about bookmarks not syncing
<duanedesign> AJenbo: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<AJenbo> duanedesign, it's 10.10
<AJenbo> This machine was upgraded from 10.04 the other was from beta
<karni> I don't think I've ever eaten supper at 4AM. that's what happens when you sleep till 4PM !
<karni> 80 character line limit is killing me. that may be good for Python, but is just no good for Java :<
<dougal_> hey guys, quick Q about the StorageProtocol; should MAKE_FILE always have a parent node?  I was assuming that it would, but easy_client.py seems to be generating them with an empty string.
<dougal_> Not sure if that's expected behaviour, or if I've broken something :-)
<dougal_> __lucio__ ?
<dougal_> weekend probably isn't the best time for this type of question...
<karni> dougal_: perhaps I can help
<dougal_> hey karni
<karni> dougal_: I'm using Java for the protocol stuff, however I have some know-how knowledge
<karni> dougal_: hey. so, make_file should always have a parent node, yes
<dougal_> cool
<karni> dougal_: it tells it where should it create the new file
<dougal_> ok, that's what I thought
<dougal_> doesn't make sense without one ;-P
<karni> you say, easy_client is generating them (files?) with an empty string (for the parent?)
<dougal_> I'm using java too, just running the python to see how I should behave
<karni> dougal_: the parent is the nodeId of the directory you're creating the file in (I'm sure you know that)
<dougal_> yup
<dougal_> what I'm seeing is
<karni> dougal_: this is my call to makeFile in JAva: final Deferred d = makeFile(volume, parent, filename).getDeferred();
 * karni is listening
<dougal_> C: get_content node=<root node>
<dougal_> s: node_attr
<dougal_> s:bytes
<dougal_> s: EOF
<dougal_> c:make_file
<karni> I should warn I haven't played with easy_client.py so I'm not sure what c: and s: stand for
<karni> c: command?
<karni> right
<dougal_> c == client, s == server
<karni> (or client)
<karni> uhm
<dougal_> :)
<karni> c:make_file (what's next)
<dougal_> the full message the client sends is type: MAKE_FILE
<dougal_> make {
<dougal_>   share: ""
<dougal_>   parent_node: ""
<dougal_>   name: "0"
<dougal_> }
<karni> looks like you're not providing some parameters?
<karni> dougal_: where can I get the easy_client from
<dougal_> After make_file i'm expecting s:new_file, but that never happens - and I'm guessing it's because the client message is malformed
<dougal_> it's in the StorageProtocol/samples directory
<karni> yes it is. it should be make { share: "share_id_here" parent_node: "parent_id_here" name: "filename" }
<karni> and I can see it's empty
<karni> from what you're saying
<karni> dougal_: if you tell me where I can find the easy client, I may be able to help.
<dougal_> it's part of canonical's StorageProtocol distribution:
<dougal_> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-storage-protocol/trunk/files/head:/samples/?file_id=protocol-20090314184633-4p25gp4a9he1gq2a-23
<karni> oh, I have it. let me see.
<karni> there it is
<dougal_> my python fu is not up to the task :-)
<dougal_> I think the 'twisted' library is well named - it seems pretty twisted....
<karni> hmm this fails for me.. port_num = int(open("tmp/ubuntuone-api.port").read())
<karni> dougal_: dude.. it's twisted like hell xD
<karni> dougal_: so, make_file is calling  self.make_file(request.ROOT, self.cwd_id, name) -- which should provide 3 non-empty parameters
<dougal_> I had to set the port manually
<karni> dougal_: suggestions?
<dougal_> towards the bottom of easy_client.py - just before the call to authenticated client.
<karni> yea I know, what should be the port number :)?
<dougal_> My line numbers are all messed up now
<karni> np
<dougal_> oh, I think canonicals server only listens on 443?
<dougal_> but I think it'll fail to authenticate against the live server...
<karni> oh.. xD I thoguht it was using U1/dbus/stuff and used local port.
<karni> yes they are
<dougal_> nah - this is the wire protocol stuff,.
<karni> and setup tokens argh..
<karni> I don't think I have time for this game now :(
<karni> Gotta code the android app
<dougal_> :-)
<dougal_> ok
<karni> dougal_: you know there's Java implementation of the storage protocol, right?
<dougal_> what's the impl you're working on?
<dougal_> I didn't know that no.
<karni> U1 for android
<karni> let me show you the protocol branch
<karni> no wonder, it's non-official yet
<dougal_> ahh - cool
<dougal_> :)
<karni> dougal_: have fun! https://code.launchpad.net/~verterok/+junk/ubuntuone-java-storageprotocol
<karni> dougal_: don't let that +junk mislead you. although it's not complete, it's functional.
<dougal_> hehe
<dougal_> will pull it down and have a play - Thanks for your help!
<karni> you're welcome
<bobbyj> hello
<dougal_> heh: karni - i managed to sort my problem.
<karni> dougal_: awesome :)
<karni> dougal_: what was wrong?
<dougal_> dunno what was _wrong_, but I fixed it by adding some extra logging in easy_client
<dougal_> I'm not really sure how twisted works, but:
<dougal_>  d.addCallback(is_directory)
<dougal_>  d.addCallback(skip_result, log, "is_directory %s returned." %d)
<dougal_>  return d
<dougal_> without that middle line it sends an empty parent, with it, i get the correct node.
<karni> dougal_: whatever whas the d deferred, when it's done, the is_directory will be called, and then skip_result will be called. each one forwards the result to the next one.
<dougal_> yeah - so i thought the skipresult would do nothing but log
<dougal_> so that middle line should have no effect on execution
<karni> dougal_: it's a bit different in python (I see some additional parameters), not sure what they do but looks like plain logging.
<karni> I'm not sure, it's a little out of context..
<dougal_> it's the is_directory call in easy_client.py
<dougal_> I added it to see what was being returned by the is_directory callback - it's supposed to be the directory node we're about to create the new file in
<karni> but the d must have came from somewhere :)
<dougal_>             d = self._get_content(parent)
<karni> i thought we were trying to make a file, not to download a file ;)
<karni> anyway, gotta leave, quite busy time for me :<
<karni> dougal_: I'm glad you're making progress!
<karni> looks like that easy_client is not that easy (at least with no documentation (?) )
<dougal_> it's trying to create a file in a specific directory, so it gets the directory to check it actually is a directory...
<karni> I see
<dougal_> might just be that I'm unfamiliar wit the python
<dougal_> but heh - thanks for your help
<karni> didn't help much! you managed on your own
<dougal_> :-)
<dougal_> I look forward to seeing the android storageprotocol client!
<karni> dougal_: the Java storageprotocol client works fine on android, it's the whole rest around that :) thank you!
<dougal_> Well, i'm really interested, but will stop distracting you.  Thanks again.
<karni> dougal_: Have a great day/evening :)
<karni> dougal_: You can always ping me on #ubuntuone
<VmKid> hi
<VmKid> Can someone help me? I didn't get the sign-up e-mail.
<arch_is_awesome> Hey, I was wondering why ubuntu one syncs my contacts twice on iPhone.
<karni> VmKid: arch_is_awesome: How should I say this. Middle of the weekend is not the best moment to ask :( Try on monday and you'll definitely get some attention!
<karni> just a regular user saying.
<VmKid> I didn't think so. I'll try signing up again later.
<VmKid> I can't blame people
<karni> VmKid: sure, try again :)
<arch_is_awesome> I see, the problem its this is very important and it needs to be done now.
<karni> VmKid: but asking is fine :)
<arch_is_awesome> Should I ask in #ubuntu?
<karni> arch_is_awesome: Not really, this is the best place to ask.
<VmKid> That's how I got Ubuntu set up in the first place. pure stubbornness and a new install disc.
<karni> VmKid: :)
<karni> arch_is_awesome: Unless you have paid plan and start poking people on the channel, you won't get much help. It's ~0:00 Sat/Sun weekend in Europe, and afternoon in US.
<karni> arch_is_awesome: I'm sorry, but I don't think I can help you with the contact sync (I'm not much into Funambol at the moment)
<arch_is_awesome> It is about 6:30 EST Now (GMT-5)
<arch_is_awesome> Okay then bye
<karni> bye bye
<arch_is_awesome> bazhang: I am now.
<arch_is_awesome> Oh yes, also the ubuntu one music streaming stops in the middle of playing something
<arch_is_awesome> bazhang: still there?
<bazhang> arch_is_awesome, repeat your question, and be patient
<arch_is_awesome> Okay then, when I add a contact via the web interface it works...
<arch_is_awesome> but then when I sync the contact using an iPhone it gets downloaded twice...
<arch_is_awesome> which makes it so that I have two of the same contact.
<arch_is_awesome> btw, thanks for the halp.
<arch_is_awesome> halp = help
<arch_is_awesome> oop
<arch_is_awesome> s
<arch_is_awesome> Afterwards I also need help with another thing (if you have the time): The ubuntu one music streaming stops in the middle of playing something
<arch_is_awesome> Thanks in advance
<karni> CardinalFang: maybe you'll be able to help if that msg survives when you come by ↑
<CardinalFang> arch_is_awesome, karni, we have found a problem with the streaming on the server end.  We think we'll have it solved in the next few days.
<karni> arch_is_awesome: fire the question about iPhone as long as the dev's here ;)
<karni> "Hey, I was wondering why ubuntu one syncs my contacts twice on iPhone."
<CardinalFang> It has something to do with the timeout of threads.  Download at full speed works, but a congested connection takes too long and the connection is reaped before it's finished.
<karni> looks like he's away.
<karni> CardinalFang: thanks for dropping by
<arch_is_awesome> Thanks CardinalFang
<arch_is_awesome> Phone -> web works fine
<CardinalFang> arch_is_awesome, sorry, I don't know anything of the internals of the iPhone app.
<arch_is_awesome> I don't like the iPhone anyway, actually it isn't even mine! :/
 * arch_is_awesome = :/
<arch_is_awesome> So, shouldn
<arch_is_awesome> 't it work with fanambol?
#ubuntuone 2011-01-23
<TrickyJ> Hi good morning friends :)
<karni> TrickyJ: what's your local time :)?
<TrickyJ> i am in india ITS 6:21Am :P
<karni> wow, early. I'll be at that time in less than 5 hours.
<CardinalFang> 19:56.  Zzz
<karni> I'm designing an NFS-like protocol for my assignment. What a PITA. (even better.. in C)
<TrickyJ> Hmmm.......
<CardinalFang> karni, not Lua or something?
<karni> CardinalFang: nah, it's an assignment from "Advanced operating systems". it's supposed to be low level C. and our own protocol.
<karni> CardinalFang: I wish ;)
<karni> Lua is really cool from what I have seen.
<TrickyJ> Friends.. ny new updates for UBUNTU one
#ubuntuone 2012-01-16
<rye> morning
<mandel> morning all!
<czajkowski> aloha
 * mandel reboot after upgrade
<mandel> hey, I'm back everything seems to work..
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
 * mandel making coffee
 * mandel back
<nessita> buenos días!
<mandel> nessita, buenas!
<nessita> hola mandel
<ralsina> good morning!
<nessita> hola ralsina!
<mandel> ralsina, hola
<ralsina> hola mandel, nessita
<alecu> und.... hallo!
<mandel> alecu, hola!
<mandel> alecu, and laters, I'm off for lunch :)
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> hola alecu!
<alecu> hola todos!
<ralsina> anyone needs a review?
<nessita> ralsina: when reviewing, be careful not to  approve anything :-)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, no merges today ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: :-)
<ralsina> Everyone, meet briancurtin!
<ralsina> briancurtin: meet dobey, alecu, nessita, and mandel
<briancurtin> hi everyone :)
<alecu> hello briancurtin!
<nessita> briancurtin: hello! welcome :-)
<alecu> welcome to the team!
<ralsina> briancurtin: we are missing Diego Sarmentero (gatox)
<ralsina> briancurtin: is Brian Curtin, as you all know, the latest addition to the Desktop team
<ralsina> briancurtin: you already met nessita, our tech lead.
<ralsina> You will get to know everyone sooner than later
<nessita> briancurtin: how is it going?
<briancurtin> everything's good. happy to get started here
<briancurtin> how are all of you doing?
<alecu> great!
<ralsina> briancurtin: you don't have setup access to the private IRC server yet, right?
<briancurtin> ralsina: not yet, that looks like the details are on one of the wiki pages that i can't yet access
<ralsina> briancurtin: and of course, you can't ping the person to give you access yet because they are on the private server
<ralsina> briancurtin: let me help you ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: holiday today, but please review my rhythmbox-ubuntuone branch. it's a bit big, but mostly from all the red ;)
<ralsina> dobey: happy to. Red is good.
<dobey> alright, back to holiday.
<mandel> briancurtin, morning!
 * mandel back from lunch
<briancurtin> hi mandel, hope it was a good lunch
<mandel> briancurtin, I usual hehehe
<mandel> briancurtin, first day I suppose, right?
<briancurtin> mandel: yep
<mandel> briancurtin,  you'll have fun with the wiki then hehe
<nessita> can anyone branch https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/network-detect? I'm getting
<nessita> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/network-detect/": location is a repository.
<nessita> also, the merge proposal is empty on LP: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/network-detect/+merge/88545
<nessita> that branch is weird :-/
<ralsina> gatox broke launchpad!
<nessita> again?
<ralsina> well, it looks pretty broken
<ralsina> nessita: the MP has no diff... yikes
<nessita> ralsina: can you branch that?
<ralsina> nessita: checking
<ralsina> nessita: no, same error
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<ralsina> nessita: looks like it's corrupted server-side (which explains the empty diff)
<elopio> hey nessita, ralsina, when should we start reporting bugs for the qt control panel on Ubuntu? Stuff like alignment and some labels not completely visible.
<nessita> elopio: which controlpanel? the GTk on?
<nessita> one*
<ralsina> elopio: you could start now, specially if you label them with something special
<ralsina> nessita: the qt one
<nessita> ralsina: ah, sorry
<nessita> he said qt, I did not read it :-)
<nessita> me!
<nessita> ralsina: we skipped the standup?
<ralsina> nessita: unintentionally
<ralsina> mandel, alecu, nessita: standup
<nessita> ralsina: I already said me :-)
<mandel> me
 * mandel writes notes
<ralsina> briancurtin: everyday (11 minutes ago) we do a standup, where everyone says "me" and then gives a quick status update
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> nessita: go
<nessita> DONE: Freaky Friday! restarted remove-markerds branch, reached a dead-end and got very very upset. Started with bug #903362
<ubot4`> nessita: Error: Bug #903362 not found.
<nessita> TODO: restart work on bug #839877, try to finish bug #903362
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 839877 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 2 other projects) "When creating a new account, the credentials stored are invalid. (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839877
<ubot4`> nessita: Error: Bug #903362 not found.
<mandel> DONE: fixed 907511 \o/ I'll propose the branch as soon as I see that all tests pass after a trunk merge.
<mandel> TODO: Look into proxy bugs. Give a hand to briancurtis setting his windows env and help him doing a review for bug 907511 (good way to start, right ;) )
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 907511 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: events from directories where no watch has been added should be ignored (affects: 1) (heat: 31)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907511
<mandel> ralsina, go!
<ralsina> DONE: bureaucracy, more bureaucracy, taleo, canonicaladmin, booked flight to cordoba TODO: bureaucracy, help brian as much as I can, tech leads call, etc etc BLOCKED: no, NEXT: alecu, ping and say me
<alecu> me is writing notes
<nessita> ralsina: any news on the hotel in COR?
<ralsina> nessita: not yet, that's in marianna's hands
<ralsina> nessita: I will ping her though
<alecu> DONE: got ticket to cordoba, IRL debugging of restclient, found POSTs needed sometimes
<alecu> TODO: finish fixing restclient, continue on use-restclient branch
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> mandel: ping
<mandel> nessita, pong
<nessita> mandel: any reason to file this bug under ussoc instead of u1client? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/917214
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 917214 in ubuntu-sso-client "Hash queue crash but tests do not fail (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> nessita, stupidity is the main reason, let me fix it, I typed the url wrong
<nessita> mandel: if there is no reason, the mate bug is bug #911296, so could you please mark it as a dupe?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 911296 in ubuntuone-client "ValueError: need more than 3 values to unpack on HashQueueTests.test_called_back_error (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911296
<nessita> master*
<mandel> nessita, sure, I did not see that one because I was in the wrong project.. happy monday ;)
<nessita> mandel: :-D
<mandel> hehe
<mandel> nessita, alecu, ralsina_ , briancurtin may I have really harsh reviews for the following: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add-virtual-watches/+merge/88726
<nessita> mandel: would you explain to briancurtin what a review is? :-) (I'm in the middle of a call)
<mandel> I tried to make the diff as small as possible and removed a number of unused stupid APIs
<mandel> nessita, sure :)
<alecu> mandel, sure, harsh they will be
<mandel> alecu, start with the spelling of things hehehehehe
<mandel> alecu, I removed one of the skipped tests because it was testing something that is no longer present, I also think that we can test the open dir one with the mementowatch, but it leaves a windows from windows explorer opened which is kind of a PITA
<ralsina_> mandel: I am not smartenough, or knowledgeable enough, to do a decent review of that branch. That branch is scary.
<mandel> ralsina_, ok, no worries :)
<mandel> alecu, FYI moving to bug 916029
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 916029 in ubuntu-sso-client "Proxy authentication dialog (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916029
<alecu> mandel, yay!
<mandel> alecu, regarding the above, what is the work exactly needed?
<mandel> alecu, should I get the exception from webclient and raise a signal to request the creds?
<alecu> mandel, yes, I think we should do all that within the SSO client
<mandel> alecu, so, within sso, we show the dialog, or we raise an IPC signal?
<mandel> alecu, so that all processes know we are using proxy
<alecu> mandel, also, keep in mind that we have two webclient backends: qtnetwork and libsoup, and they have slightly different ways of reporting the "proxy creds missing" conditions.
<alecu> mandel, we should probably show the dialog within sso, so the other processes do not need to be aware of this.
<mandel> alecu, and waht about sd? how will he know?
<alecu> mandel, they might be able to query info about this, but we should try not to change them
<mandel> ok
<alecu> mandel, sd will be running a different process that "tunnels" proxy traffic, and it will probably get the proxy credentials by asking sso
<alecu> mandel, it's a bit blurry that; I'll tackle it as soon as I'm finished with this.
<mandel> alecu, ok, so everything goes through sso.. eventually we should clean that up, sso is starting to be the mother of all projects :)
<mandel> alecu, at some point it might get your sso credentials and be your word processor.. :)
<alecu> mandel, the new kitchen sink test is "sending twits".
<mandel> alecu, lol
<ralsina_> a syncdaemon notification to tweet "you are downloading 5 files" is maybe two days of work
<ralsina_> insert the word "plugin" there somewhere
<mandel> ralsina_, if people are running gwibber we might crash the system hehehehe
<mandel> ok, I need to walk the dog, I'll be back kinda soon 'cause is pouring here... stupid winter!
<nessita> lunchtime!!!
<karni> duanedesign: joshuahoover1: FYI (about requiring logging in, when app is installed on external storage) https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files/+faq/1853
<duanedesign> thank you karni
<karni> duanedesign: I also uploaded latest Android Market apk to https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-files
<joshuahoover1> karni: we're trying not to use lp answers anymore...we have an faq on the site, i'll grab your copy there and put it on the faq here: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/why-do-i-have-to-login-to-the-files-app-after-a-restart/
<mandel_afk> ok, EOD for me, laters!
<Tomdroid_User> so, what's the deal with notes?
<Tomdroid_User> any eta?
<nessita> elopio: you're missing the stylesheet for the qt controlpanel, that s why it looks so ugly :-)
<elopio> nessita: ahhh, that makes sense.
<nessita> elopio: perhaps you're missin a packge?
<nessita> ralsina: how can we diagnose why elopio does not have the stylesheet load in his qt controlpanel?
<nessita> ralsina: see screenshots here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/917251
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 917251 in ubuntuone-control-panel "On Qt, some button labels are not completely visible (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<ralsina> nessita: strace
<Tomdroid_User> Anyone?
<ralsina> nessita: OTOH, it may be something old I remember about the stylesheet being compressed in the resource file
<elopio> I'm looking at the errors on the terminal.
<ralsina> nessita, elopio: give me 5' and I will know better
<nessita> ralsina: but the stylesheet loads just great in my precise install
<ralsina> nessita: it's qt-version dependent. elopio: are you on presice?
<elopio> ralsina, nessita: does this mean something to you? Compiled data/qt/device.ui into ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/ui/device_ui.py
<elopio> sh: 1: pyrcc4: not found
<elopio> warning: ControlPanelBuild: Unable to generate python module ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/ui/images_rc.py for resource file data/qt/images.qrc
<ralsina> elopio: haha!
<nessita> Tomdroid_User: one second, let me find someone that can help you
<elopio> ralsina: yes, precise.
<ralsina> elopio: ok, you are missing pyrcc4 ;-)
<nessita> elopio: would you know about notes status to answer to Tomdroid_User?
<elopio> nessita: no clue. beuno, rye?
<elopio> I'll give it a try.
<beuno> elopio, AFAIK, notes is working fine
<Tomdroid_User> I still get an error when I try to access it either via web or Tomboy
<beuno> Tomdroid_User, what error is that?
<Tomdroid_User> "something has gone wrong"
<Tomdroid_User> this problem has been reported....
<Tomdroid_User> try back later...
<nessita> elopio: could you please update the bug status if you confirm it was a missing dep?
<beuno> Tomdroid_User, you get this on the website as well?
<Tomdroid_User> and on my dashboard it says its down and being worked on
<Tomdroid_User> yep
<Tomdroid_User> https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/
<beuno> Tomdroid_User, so, I'm going to have to ask you to do something a bit icky
<beuno> can you view the source of the page
<beuno> and search for "oops"
<Tomdroid_User> Our Notes and Contacts database is not responding at the momen
<Tomdroid_User> that's what dashboard says
<beuno> there should be a long string there
<beuno> if you can get me that string of text I can look into it
<Tomdroid_User> <!-- OOPS-ID-2207appserverZaBeJBeAGCEabEcEIJHBIGGAdBbCCeeIF248195 -->
<ubot4`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<Tomdroid_User> that what you are looking for
<beuno> Tomdroid_User, yes, perfect, thank you. I'll need a few minutes to track it down
<Tomdroid_User> kk
<elopio> beuno: I'm still having bug #91232 randomly.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 91232 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Banshee crashes when banshee-official-plugins is still installed (dup-of: 94302)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91232
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 94302 in banshee (Ubuntu) "Banshee 0.12.x crashes when old banshee-official-plugins are installed (dups: 3)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/94302
<elopio> no, not that
<elopio> bug #912324
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 912324 in ubuntuone-servers "It's not possible to add a new note (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/912324
<elopio> sometimes I can add notes. Sometimes I can't. Not sure if it's a related problem.
<elopio> nessita, ralsina, with that installed, I still get the ugly labels.
<elopio> This is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/806535/
<ralsina> elopio: you need to do a python setup.py build
<elopio> I'm not sure what's an error and what isn't, because last time you told me that those with  the ERROR prefix were not errors :p
<ralsina> elopio: they are errors you can ignore ;-)
<elopio> ralsina: yes, I'm doing it. ./setup.py build
<ralsina> elopio: Hmmm the pastebin says you aren't
<ralsina> elopio: typo there
<elopio> ralsina: the paste knows nothing :)
<ralsina> elopio: hehe
<ralsina> elopio: ok, could you do that and paste the output of that alone?
<elopio> sure.
<elopio> ralsina: http://paste.ubuntu.com/806539/
<ralsina> elopio: slightly weird.
<ralsina> elopio, nessita: the code to load the qss file is different on windows and linux
<elopio> ralsina: dont' worry. We are all "slightly weird" here.
<ralsina> elopio: could you add the -no-compress option to pyrcc in setup.py?
<ralsina> elopio: and then delete images_rc.py and do another python setup.py build ?
<ralsina> elopio: if that fixes it, I can do a fix in 5' :-)
<elopio> ralsina: one second
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<nessita> ralsina: but it works great here, I would bet is a dep issue
<ralsina> nessita: it's not exactly random, but we had the exact same bug on -installer
<beuno> Tomdroid_User, so, I found your issue, it's a problem in your couch database. I don't know what the fix for this is, but if you file a bug, I can work on the fix and let you know when it's solved
<nessita> ralsina: OH WAIT, is not working right now! I'm sorry I was so sure about that (I tried it last week!)
<elopio> ralsina: it worked.
<Tomdroid_User> what's a 'couch database'?
<ralsina> elopio: ok, could you file a bug "use uncompressed  resources in qt GUI" to u1cp and assign to me?
<nessita> ralsina: perhpas something changed on precise?
<ralsina> elopio: I will get to it soonish
<ralsina> nessita: maybe they lowered the threshold for compressing resources
<elopio> ralsina: no problem. Thanks to both for your kind help.
<beuno> Tomdroid_User, sorry for the technical terms, it's a problem on the server side, which I need to look into more deeply, it will take a few days to find the problem and push out the fix
<Tomdroid_User> lovely...
<Tomdroid_User> ok.  I'll keep checking back
<Tomdroid_User> where should I file a bug?
<elopio> Tomdroid_User: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers
<Tomdroid_User> kk, thanks
<ldms> I'm new to IRC. I write from italy. Good morning to everyone
<ldms> Can anyone help me about syncing trouble ?
<ldms> I use evolution
<ralsina> ok, I am falling asleep (slept last night ona bus), so I better EOD before I break something
<ralsina> see you all tomorrow!
<JanC> buenas noches  ☺
<alecu> uuuuh.... it's so late and I have to pick up Amelia.
<alecu> ttyl gals and guys
 * nessita -> eod
#ubuntuone 2012-01-17
<mandel_afk> morning all!
 * mandel back after reboot
<JamesTait> Buenos días a todos!
 * mandel makin coffee
<gatox> good morning!
<Chipaca> gatox: good!
<gatox> Chipaca, how are you?
<Chipaca> gatox: not too bad :)
<gatox> Chipaca, healing?
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<mandel> gatox, we missed you yesterday, were you on holidays?
<gatox> mandel, swap
<gatox> mandel, 100% relax :P
<mandel> gatox, nice! I suppose you needed to recover from the all night gaming :)
<gatox> mandel, jeje yes..... the all night gaming was in my calendar thanks to the swap....
<gatox> mandel, how do you spend your weekend?
<mandel> lol
<mandel> gatox, complicated as usual hehe
<gatox> mandel, jejeje i'm not surprise jeje
<gatox> mandel, when you have a minute please: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/network-detect/+merge/88545
<mandel> gatox, ok, on it now before I need a context switch :)
<gatox> mandel, i'm running test for your branch
<gatox> mandel, so far everything green :P
<mandel> gatox, hurray :)
<mandel> gatox, I changed a number of things in the file watcher on windows, so if it si wrong the entire thing stops working
 * Chipaca looks around for a dobey 
<Chipaca> but not a dobey flash
<mandel> Chipaca, too early for him :(
<mandel> Chipaca, he usually joins a little later
<Chipaca> hopefully the awfulness of the joke will have been watered down by time by then
<mandel> Chipaca, I fully ignored it :)
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> I am not late at all today, so I will be late tomorrow ;-)
<gatox> mandel, +1
<gatox> ralsina, good morniing!
<mandel> gatox, superb!!
<mandel> gatox, you ran them on windows and linux, right?
<mandel> lisettte, ping?
<lisettte> mandel: pong
<gatox> mandel, yes....... all green
<mandel> lisettte, I'm looking at the addition of a dialog in sso that will be used to get the proxy settings
<lisettte> mandel: aha
<mandel> lisettte, the problem I have is that sso is a wizard AFIK, so, shall that be a new wizard page?
<lisettte> mandel: i don't understand any of this. when exactly will proxy settings have to be added?
<mandel> lisettte, also, this dialog might be more complex than expected, since we can either decide to use the system settings, that is something that was set by the user in the gnome-control-panel or specific settings for our apps
<lisettte> mandel: yes, and it might be something that changes if the machine is used with a different network?
<mandel> lisettte, proxy url, username, password and I need to confirm with alecu that we don't need the proxy type
<lisettte> mandel: if i take my laptop to work for example, si or no?
<mandel> lisettte, yes, exactly
<mandel> lisettte, so it might be a dialog that does not require the rest of the sso steps..
<mandel> lisettte, since it can happen that you already have the sso creds yet the proxy is needed
<lisettte> mandel: that is why i was thinking it kicks in at a different time, but then again, we will definitely need it before the druid even starts, right?
<mandel> lisettte, at the moment imaging sso as the central place to get those details
<mandel> lisettte, exactly, we need this before we start using any web resources, soo everything
<mandel> lisettte, I also wonder.. does it make sense to have that in the control panel? it terms of discoverability because everything is there..
<lisettte> mandel: right. it still feels as an operation that needs to be set in a more overall settings kind of place.. I am trying to run a service (U1 or a different one) that requires an internet connection > it is detected that proxy settings are needed > proxy popup appears
<lisettte> mandel: could we provide a link to system settings?
<mandel> lisettte, we can use the system setting, yet is not necessary what people want to do, I for example used to diff proxies in my last work, one for firefox and other for ie, mainly because the one in firefox was just for developers..
<lisettte> mandel: or could it be part of an error message? check proxy settings?
<mandel> lisettte, so the deal is the following, we can let the user know he can use the system settings, or set special ones
<mandel> lisettte, yes, we can get an error message
<lisettte> mandel: so is this a voluntary thing, or necessary to connect?
<lisettte> mandel: or both :(
<mandel> lisettte, but once you get that, we need to think of a decent user flow for him to set the proxy
<mandel> lifeless, both
<mandel> lifeless, sorry, wrong autocomplete :(
<mandel> lisettte, ^
<mandel> lisettte, both, they might not need the proxy but want to use it
<lisettte> mandel: and they can do it through system settings on Ubuntu; how about Win?
<mandel> lisettte, I for example, use a cache proxy to browse yet do not need it
<mandel> lisettte, yes, they can use the system settings, yet again, we have users that want to set a diff proxy, for example in corporate envs..
<lisettte> mandel: so different from the overall one?
<mandel> lisettte, yes, I've seen that before
<mandel> lisettte, you have to allow both, use the system default or provide a diff one
<lisettte> mandel: so if i would set a different, voluntary one for U1, will that show up under system settings too?
<mandel> lisettte, no, it will have to be shown somewhere.. and that might imply that we need to remember it somehow..
<mandel> lisettte, I think you, alecu and I need to have a mumble about this
<mandel> lisettte, we are moving foward and not thinking about the usability of the settings or ui
<lisettte> mandel: can we mumble tomorrow?
<lisettte> mandel: then i will put some time into this today
<mandel> lisettte, sure, although I think it would be nice to do a quick one so that we can all be in the same page and explain you all the possible use cases
<mandel> 'cause I believe there is more than one
<lisettte> mandel: i am just writing them up. could do late arvo too
<mandel> lisettte, sounds good since alecu works late
<lisettte> alrighty
<mandel> lisettte, and while you work we can chat about the diff approaches :)
<lisettte> mandel: cool; i can do my 5?
<alecu> mandel, lisettte: good morning!
<lisettte> alecu: guten morgen
<alecu> I've not officially started working today, since I still need to bring amelia to kinder
<alecu> mandel, lisettte: but I've seen a few apps pop up a dialog asking for proxy credentials, at the point that they are needed.
<mandel> alecu, the deal is, what happens if I suspend my laptop and move to a diff network?
<mandel> alecu, shall sso pop a question about that? specially when we already have the creds..
<alecu> mandel, then you'll probably need to change the proxy url for that new network
<alecu> mandel, we should ask for the new credentials everytime the old credentials don't work anymore
<alecu> mandel, think "password expiry"
<mandel> alecu, but moving to a diff network does not mean that the sso creds are obsolete, right?
<alecu> mandel, exactly, that's a different issue.
<lisettte> mandel, alecu: i think we have these so far:
<lisettte> 1. proxy settings are needed to connect during setup
<lisettte> 2. a user chooses to connect U1 through a proxy during setup
<lisettte> 3. proxy settings are needed to connect the U1 client after setup (network settings change or the user moves to a different location)
<lisettte> 4. a user chooses to connect U1 through a proxy after setup
<mandel> alecu, also, if I don't want to use the system settings proxy, what do we do?
<mandel> alecu, and, do I have to write that after every reboot?
<alecu> 2. a user chooses to connect U1 thru a proxy *from the system settings*
<alecu> lisettte, ^
<lisettte> alecu: but mandel was talking about setting a specific proxy for u1, different from the overall settings
<alecu> lisettte, also: the user may change the system setting to use or not a proxy at anytime, while we are running. We won't detect that automatically, yet, so it would mean a reboot (or login/logout) for the user.
<lisettte> alecu: so we cannot automatically take in changes made through system settings?
<mandel> alecu, lets wait for you to take amelia to kindergarden, we talk about what we are supporting and later tell lissete, does that sound like a plan
<lisettte> alecu: then they are not system settings
<mandel> alecu, if we just support system settings is an scenario, if we support other settings is a diff one
<alecu> mandel, "I don't want to use the system settings proxy" sounds such like a very rare use case that I don't want a UI for that. Probably the user can manually set some settings
<lisettte> alecu, mandel: let's chat later today
<mandel> alecu, you would be surprise of what people do in their office :)
<alecu> lisettte, we are not planning on getting changes from the system settings at the same point they are being made, for a first approach.
<mandel> alecu, I've seen proxy that are used system wide and the other for special apps or special users
<mandel> alecu, after standup we mumble and look at the exact situation and that way we can talk with lissete better about it :)
<alecu> mandel, sure, let's do that!
<alecu> mandel, anyway my plan is to have the smallest reasonable amount of support possible; I don't want to try to cover *every* corner case in the first iteration.
<alecu> mandel, so: user and password: yes; custom settings: not right now.
<mandel> alecu, yeah, it makes sense, but even if we don't cover it, we have to think about it so that we do not need lisettte to re-design everything
<mandel> alecu, not a waterfall, but lets look ahead to avoid redoing work
<alecu> sure, I like that idea.
<alecu> ok, see you guys in less than an hour.
<gatox> alecu, see you later
<gatox> @ping
<ubot4`> pong
<nessita> hola
<nessita> ralsina: my precise install in the desktop decided to not to work regarding network cards, so I'm trying to get some help from the platform team
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<mandel> nessita, buenas!
<gatox> nessita, buenas
<nessita> hola gente
<mandel> ok, so lunch for me :)
 * mandel => lunch
<gatox> nessita, it seems i forgot to push the changes in my u1-client-network-detect branch or something..... i thought i did it..... now the changes are submitted
<nessita> gatox: ack. Did you see the comment on the windows-installer network-detect branch?
<gatox> nessita, yep.... i'm with taht
<nessita> gatox: were you able to reproduce it?
<gatox> nessita, yes..... it seems a problem in the way the pages are added or something....
<ralsina> nessita: remind me again what is today's release version number?
<nessita> gatox: ack
<nessita> ralsina: looking
<nessita> ralsina: https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+milestones, 2.99.2
<ralsina> nessita: thanks
<alecu> mandel, ping
<nessita> ok, I fixed the network issue will turn off the laptop
<nessita> beb
<nessita> brb
<dobey> Chipaca: what's  up?
<nessita> ok, net issues resolved
<nessita> dobey: hi there. Release day party?
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> party?
<dobey> nobody has reviewed my branch yet :(
<joshuahoover1> dobey: do you know the bug # for the twisted upstream fix we're blocked on?
<dobey> joshuahoover1: blocked on?
<joshuahoover1> dobey: it was my understanding we were blocked on a twisted issue that prevented launcher integration work to continue
<dobey> joshuahoover: i wouldn't say we're blocked on it. i am doing the work, and it's alsmost finished. but i wouldn't say it's blocking launcher integration work necessarily. not having it, means we can't have the progress bar easily, but i don't think there is any *work* blocking
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah, ok :)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: ^^
<dobey> and we can add quicklists without that, afaik
<joshuahoover> cool
<ralsina> dobey: the feature we had and isnot working is progressbar,which will get fixed when that's merged, right?
<ralsina> quicklist is a new feature, which we still have to work on
<dobey> ralsina: well, we'll need to make some changes in our stuff as well once it's merged, but the changes aren't huge
<ralsina> dobey: ack
<ralsina> joshuahoover: so, it's "kinda blocking" a part of it.
<dobey> but feature freeze is a month away :)
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<joshuahoover> heh
<ralsina> dobey: thanks for bringing the feeling of impending doom back into our lifes. Haven't had it since last cycle ;-)
<dobey> impending doom?
<ralsina> dobey: well, a little bit of impending doom :-)
<dobey> i'm a sing the doom song now
 * ralsina googles impending just in case
<ThomS> Hi, is this an appropriate place to ask about the UbuntuOne API?
<ralsina> ThomS: yes, aquarius is your man
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/work-again-sort-of/+merge/88571
<ralsina> dobey: on it!
<aquarius> ThomS, hi :)
<ralsina> dobey: that went from LGPL to GPL?
<ThomS> aquarius: I'm looking to build myself an Ubuntu One client for OS X. I've written a bit of test code and managed to get my UbuntuOne filesystem downloaded a recreated locally, but could you give me a bit of an overview of the strategy used to keep things in sync?
<czajkowski> aloha
<ThomS> aquarius: i.e do you build up a local DB of files/dirs/timestamps and then keep checking against that?
<aquarius> ThomS, ah, keeping things in sync is done by what we call the syncdaemon. It's a pretty complex bit of code. Porting it to OS X is a doable thing, but will be a large task.
<ralsina> ThomS: is your name Yevgeniy? If it is not, he's doing the same thing and you should talk. If you are, nice to meet you!
<aquarius> ThomS, the sync protocol is fairly detailed
<ralsina> ThomS: ;-)
<ThomS> ralsina: No, it's Thom!
<aquarius> ThomS, as ralsina mentions, there's a chap called Yevgeniy working on this as well :)
<dobey> ralsina: no. LGPL requires you ship the GPL and the addendum known as LGPL, both
<dobey> ralsina: because LGPL isn't a license, but a set of exceptions on top of GPL
<aquarius> ThomS, as an alternative, I have a half-finished thing around here somewhere which "mounts" your remote U1 storage as an ftp server, which you could then point the Finder to -- obviously it would only work while you're online, but it may be a quicker way to get started?
<ralsina> dobey: ok.
<dobey> ralsina: so you havae to ship COPYING (GPL) and COPYING.LIB (LGPL)
<ralsina> dobey: ok, testing it now
<dobey> k
<ThomS> aquarius: Ok, I'll ping him before I invest much time in it. I was mainly just trying to get a simple one-way sync going as a stopgap until someone does a proper job of an OS X port.
<nessita> dobey: help please! when trying to run tarmac for magicicada I'm having:
<nessita>     bzrlib.global_state.cmdline_overrides._from_cmdline(override_config)
<nessita> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'cmdline_overrides'
<nessita> dobey: tarmac tree is up to date
<ThomS> aquarius: That's fine thanks - I already have code to download and recreate my U1 files locally, just came here to find out your general strategy for keeping things in sync, but sounds like it's more involved than just a "keep a local record of times updated nd compare against it every X minutes"
<dobey> nessita: odd. that sounds like an issue in bzr
<ThomS> I think I'll have a look at the syncdaemon source anyway, out of interest
<aquarius> ThomS, yeah, it's quite involved :)
<ThomS> cheers for the help
<dobey> nessita: are you running it on precise?
<nessita> dobey: I'm running precise, updated just now
<aquarius> ThomS, have you published that code to download and recreate? it'd be nice to point people to it :)
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, looks like it has bzr 2.5. i wonder if it's broken something that tarmac uses (or if it's broken internally, exposed by the way tarmac uses it)
<dobey> nessita: can you try it on older ubuntu?
<nessita> dobey: yes, 2.5.0~beta5-1ubuntu1
<ThomS> aquarius: nope, I'll get it tidied up and put it out there though if you think it's worthwhile
<nessita> dobey: hem... I don't have one setup to run tarmac :-$. No problem, I can debug this later.
<dobey> nessita: it looks like probably an issue with plug-ins in tarmac :-/
<nessita> dobey: any plugin in particular?
<aquarius> ThomS, definitely so :)
<aquarius> ThomS, and nudge me with a link when done :)
<dobey> nessita: err, sorry, not plug-ins. commands rather. tarmac is basically a specialized version of the bzr command, and provides its own commands and such
<ThomS> aquarius: Will do :)
<nessita> dobey: shall I also do protocol? (up to propose the branch and you upload)
<dobey> nessita: were there any changes in it?
<nessita> dobey: I don't think so
<dobey> nope. i'll do it
<dobey> nessita: so, the tarmac test suite fails on precise also, with the same error :)
<nessita> dobey: lovely!
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<dobey> ralsina: thanks
<dobey> nessita: care to review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/work-again-sort-of/+merge/88571 ? :)
<mandel> alecu, pong
 * mandel back from lunch
<gatox> back.... weird connections issues
<nessita> dobey: sure, five me a couple of seconds
<karni> CardinalFang: We've discussed that a while ago. I talked to Martin, then you. The point is we want to run auto upload as soon as it is possible. The code base for periodic sync is not worth maintaining. It's more complex than one would think, and
<alecu> mandel, unping, let's talk in the meeting this evening.
<ralsina> alecu, dobey, gatox, briancurtin, nessita, mandel: standup in 3 minutes
<karni> CardinalFang: the point is that we want to make it more like "instant upload", or more adequately "as-soon-as-you-can upload"
<gatox> ralsina, ack
<gatox> hi briancurtin !
<briancurtin> hi gatox
<karni> CardinalFang: Also because you have a choice to use Wi-Fi only, *plus* you'll have a choice to use "Auto upload when charging only"
<gatox> briancurtin, welcome!
<briancurtin> gatox: i'm happy to finally be here :)
<mandel> alecu, unpong then :)
<mandel> briancurtin, morning!
<briancurtin> hey mandel
<gatox> briancurtin, :D
<mandel> briancurtin, thanks for the review! did you manage to get the env up and running?
<dobey> hi briancurtin
<karni> CardinalFang: It's better to provide more conditions than maintain the periodic sync. Also, we have talked about StorageInfo per SD card - which was a neat and smart idea, but realistically was hardly used.
<karni> CardinalFang: Do you remember us talking about this before?
<briancurtin> mandel: i'll poke ralsina to see if there's any headway on the buildout-based env setup. right now i'm just waiting for IS to finish my account/email/etc setup
<alecu> me
<briancurtin> dobey: nice to meet you
<ralsina> briancurtin: I haveit ready, do you have the VM ?
<mandel> me
<alecu> we should ask gatox to send his photo to IS too, so he shows up on the canonical directory
<karni> CardinalFang: me and beuno opted for auto upload on/off, with conditions of "only on Wi-Fi and/or only when charnging and/or any time"
<ralsina> briancurtin: I am in a phonecall though
<ralsina> me
<nessita> me
<briancurtin> ralsina: no problem, whenever you're ready
<mandel> briancurtin, cool, sounds like a plan, IS takes some time :)
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> me
<gatox> me
<ralsina> alecu: go
<gatox> alecu, true
<alecu> DONE: use POST in restclient, halfway adding server time synchronization
<alecu> TODO: finish server timesync, use-restclient branch
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Finally proposed the fix for bug 907511. Looks at how to fix bug 91602.
<mandel> TODO: Talk with alecu about the proxy dialog. Decide what we support, what we do not and think how to be smart in terms of the furture of it.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, please
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 907511 in ubuntuone-client "Windows: events from directories where no watch has been added should be ignored (affects: 1) (heat: 31)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907511
<ralsina> DONE: reviews, tech leads call, fixed some bugs in my buildout stuff, bureaucracy, roadmap thinking TODO: roadmap adjusting, mgmt call (in it), start on windows release (after source tarballs are up), figure out video lens/scope work BLOCKED: no  NEXT: nessita
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 91602 in telepathy-gabble (Ubuntu) "Please sync 0.5.5 from Sid" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91602
 * alecu had all his IS stuff solved on the first day of work
<nessita> DONE: restarted work on bug #839877, reported bug #917373, finished bug #903362, reviews, teach leads call
<karni> CardinalFang: Thoughts?
<nessita> TODO: reviews, release day, finish fix for bug 917373
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: briancurtin
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 839877 in ubuntuone-windows-installer (and 2 other projects) "When creating a new account, the credentials stored are invalid. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839877
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 917373 in ubuntu-sso-client "Make UI's be a separated process (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917373
<ubot4`> nessita: Error: Bug #903362 not found.
<briancurtin> (still typing, 1m)
<alecu> but it was two years ago, btw :-)
<briancurtin> DONE: reviewed an issue for mandel
<briancurtin> TODO: get everything setup for environment and do everything a new employee should
<alecu> briancurtin, we are all fast typers during the standup :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: after standup, you should get python 2.7 (32 bits), pywin32 and pyqt in that VM, then we'll do the buildout stuff
<briancurtin> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: us holiday
<dobey> λ TODO: releases
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<gatox> HEY!
<gatox> ME!
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> enjoy swap day :D, propose network detect branch for u1-client, review a branch for mandel.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Fix some page navigation problem in u1-installer network detect branch, keep working in some issues, one in particular regarding tests creating folders in the user home.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> dobey, don't ignore me! :P
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> did you guys see the mac client someone did?
<gatox> mandel, yes!
<dobey> gatox: i didn't! nessita is just a fast typer
<gatox> jejej
<dobey> gatox: or maybe she knows you're a cylon
<gatox> jejejeje
<nessita> sorry
<briancurtin> ralsina: i've got that up and running
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: cool :-)
<alecu> (is it typer or typist? I wrote typer, but now I must google it)
<ralsina> briancurtin: let me upload a zip somewhere
<dobey> nessita: i saw you made a branch for the separate UIs in sso yesterday, and then set it back to work in progress
<dobey> nessita: don't forget setup.py :)
<nessita> dobey: yes, thanks for that!
<nessita> dobey: is still WIP because it needs one more tweak
<alecu> lol
<dobey> nessita: sure. i just saw there was no setup.py change in the diff :)
<alecu> I mean, mandel: lol
 * mandel back in a min or so
<nessita> dobey: right, I indeed forgot that, but will add it now
<karni> CardinalFang: http://people.canonical.com/~karni/auto-upload-customize.png - folders get a FileObserver registered for each. We get instant feedback about new files. I believe effort put into battery saving with periodic uploads is not worth maintaining, also because users prefer instant upload and do not care much about battery life (if they have to recharge the smartphone daily, anyway).
<dobey> nessita: :)
<dobey> ugh. i need to come up with an amiable solution for breakfast
<karni> CardinalFang: I believe we should focus on more important features, and periodic sync introduced more noise around auto upload feature, than it's worth it. I've discussed that 1-2 months back with Martin, and I'm quite sure I have with you as well.
<ralsina> damn! windows is slow at deleting stuff!
<nessita> dobey: mate with medialunas!
<dobey> nessita: something with minimal preparation :)
<nessita> dobey: mate with medialunas!
<nessita> :-P
<ralsina> briancurtin: you need to install bazaar too (sorry)
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> briancurtin: and setup your keys with pageant
<dobey> mate is too much work :P
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'll get those setup now
<dobey> as are medialunas
<ralsina> dobey: there is an "infinite mate" for lazy people
<dobey> in .ar maybe
 * mandel back
<mandel> alecu, mumble?
<nessita> dobey: well, I was hoping to get medialunas from the pandaería directly
<alecu> dale
<alecu> mandel, let me grab the laptop
<mandel> alecu, sure
<dobey> nessita: do they have panda meat?
<nessita> dobey: nopes, medialunas are vegetarian ;-)
<dobey> how is it a pandaeria if they odn't have panda? :(
<nessita> lol
<CardinalFang> karni, Okay, that's fine with me.  Just curious.  Less is More.
<gatox> brb....
 * gatox needs to buy medialunas now..... nessita bad influence
<gatox> jejeje
<nessita> gatox: what does bzr whoami says for you?
<karni> CardinalFang: Right, I do believe in Less is More.
<nessita> gatox: apparently, in some computer, you have "Diego Sarmentero <diego.sarmentero@canonical.com, Diego Sarmentero <diego.sarmentero@canonical.com> "
<alecu> nessita, ping
<nessita> alecu: pong
<alecu> nessita, can you get on mumble with me and mandel for 5'?
<nessita> yes
<alecu> thanks!
<mhall119> aquarius: ping
<dobey> nessita: btw, can you file a bug for that tarmac issue?
<nessita> dobey: sure, after I finish your review :-)
<mhall119> can anybody here give me an update on the status of CouchDB support in U1?
<dobey> nessita: i have a branch that halfway fixes things already :)
<dobey> mhall119: we are dropping it
<mhall119> dobey: is it already disabled?
<gatox> nessita, it says Diego Sarmentero <diego.sarmentero@canonical.com>
<gatox> i only have one computer
<mhall119> or can Oneiric apps still use it?
<dobey> mhall119: no, it's still used on the server for some things
<dobey> mhall119: evolution contacts sync should still work
<gatox> nessita, the other one maybe are from old branches, you already make me fix that once
<mhall119> dobey: I ask because it's listed on https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/data/ as something app developers should use for syncing data
<dobey> mhall119: can you file a bug about that against ubuntuone-servers?
<dobey> because we should not be doing that :)
<mhall119> dobey: will do, thanks
<nessita> gatox: ah, ok. Thanks :-)
<mhall119> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/917694
<ubot4`> mhall119: Error: Bug #917694 not found.
<dobey> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> dobey: if those pages go away, please let dpm know, as they're linked to from the developer portal
<mandel> alecu, nessita atm in p you go to system setting and is under network
<dobey> mhall119: please note that in the bug report (or also add the project for that as affected). i won't be working on it myself. someone on the web team will :)
<mhall119> dobey: already done ;)
<dobey> cool
<gatox> nessita, btw, the network detection branch for the installer is ready.... i'm making a small change in sso for the page navigation problem
<nessita> gatox: ok
<aquarius> mhall119, pong
<dobey> aquarius: already helped him :)
<dobey> aquarius: see bug #917694
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 917694 in ubuntuone-servers (and 1 other project) "Developer documentation still suggests CouchDB (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917694
<mhall119> aquarius: yeah ^^, that
<aquarius> mhall119, those docs are going away; we're currently blocked on doing that with some server-side stuff, but it's nearly resolved.
<mhall119> aquarius: going away?  what will take their place?
<dobey> at some point in the future, presumably u1db
<aquarius> correct
<aquarius> but there will be no data sync service for a while; that's why we're developing u1db.
<mhall119> ok, so documentation will still exist there, just different (correct) documentation
<mhall119> aquarius: in that case, should the reference to "Ubuntu One (Data)" API be removed from http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/api/ until the new docs are available?
<dobey> ok, i am starving; so off to lunch. bbiab
<aquarius> mhall119, yes, that would be a good idea. Good catch,
<mhall119> aquarius: ok, thanks
<nessita> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/tarmac/+bug/917733 doing the review now
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 917733 in tarmac "AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'cmdline_overrides' (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<nessita> dobey: branch looks good, I loved the IRL instructions
<gatox> nessita, alecu this branch should be readyyyyy: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049 and as it says in the description, it needs this other branch for IRL testing: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/sign-in-navigation/+merge/88885
<nessita> gatox: Can you please explain why you need to hack sso in order to have the network page in the installer? :-)
<gatox> nessita, yes
<gatox> nessita, because the controller for the sign in page connect the signal of the buttons to the methods that decide which page is going to be called.... do you remember that we use to have another proposal where sso and the installer were more connected and then we change that?.... well, when i revert that change.... the part of the controllers wasn't correctly reverted
<gatox> according to the new implementation
<nessita> ah, hum
<gatox> so.... that methods in the controller calls that functions
<gatox> which set the next page, and call next() for the installer
<nessita> gatox: can you please specify which one is "that methods" and "that functions"? so I can be sure I follow
<gatox> and the installer in its next() function check the value of _next_id..... that is not None.... so we need to provide the correct value for that variable
<gatox> nessita, yes, sorry
<gatox> nessita, "_set_next_existing" and "_set_next_new" in ChooseSignInController in controllers.py SSO
<gatox> nessita, you are going to see that change in the second branch
<gatox> the sso one
<nessita> gatox: sorry, but I can't follow. So, you said "so.... that methods in the controller calls that functions". Can you repeat the sentence replacing "that methods" and "that functions" with the one you're referencing?
<gatox> nessita, :P sorry
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> is very confusing
<gatox> nessita, in ChooseSignInController you have the "_connect_buttons" method..... that method connect the signals from the buttons being shown in that page (sign in - sign up) to the proper methods: "_set_next_existing", "_set_next_new".......
<nessita> yes
<nessita> gatox: so why that interferes with the network detect page, which goes before showing that?
<gatox> nessita, that doesn't interfere..... mumble?
<nessita> gatox: ok, so, if it does not interfere, what's the change in SSO needed for? :-)
<gatox> nessita, because the previous pages are changing the value of _next_id..... so when we execute wizard().next()..... the next function from the wizard checks if _next_id is None and call the nextId method in the pages..... in the other case.... if it is not None (as in this case), go to the page that has the id equals to _next_id.... in this case....... we have a value in _next_id so we need to change that value to represent the proper page
<gatox> nessita, i'm thinking about another solution.....
<gatox> maybe i can delete the branch for sso..... and make _next_id equals to None after executing next() in the network detection page
<nessita> gatox: you think that's cleaner or dirtier? (I know the whole thing is dirty)
<gatox> nessita, i can do the second one to respect the previous implementation..... is not dirty.... that is how it work (letting the page to decide the next page)
<nessita> gatox: ack then
<gatox> nessita, BUT :P
<nessita> ?
<gatox> nessita, we need to set that variable to None.... that's the part i don't like it.... because if we forget that in some navigation flow.... the problem appear.... but is not serious and in thie case is only in one place.....
<gatox> nessita, i'll make that change
<nessita> ok
<mandel> alecu, lisettte mumble?
<lisettte> haha
<lisettte> good timing
<alecu> mandel, sure!
<gatox> nessita, alecu ok, i delete the one for sso, and update the installer: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<nessita> ralsina: can I please have reviews for the release branches: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/stable-3-0-update-2.99.2/+merge/88896, https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/stable-3-0-update-2.99.2/+merge/88901 and https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-windows-installer/stable-3-0-update-2.99.2/+merge/88900
<nessita> dobey: can you please as well? ^
<ralsina> nessita: on it!
<nessita> ok, I will have lunch in the mean time
<nessita> brb
<alecu> mandel, lisettte: Internet explorer asking for proxy credentials: http://ubuntuone.com/1xkuR6kzDt6IqB5QMmc1vl
<dobey> hrmm, trackball may be difficult to get used to
<mandel> ok, I'm running away to rugby, laters!
<gatox> mainerror, bye
<gatox> mandel, bye
<dobey> later mandel
<mandel> gatox, you just called me mainerror ? WTF :P
<mandel> gatox, I though it was unicode the problem
<gatox> mandel, jejje autocomplete :P
<gatox> mandel, jejejejjeje
<dobey> nessita: what's the plan for packaging the qt cp in ubuntu btw?
<nessita> dobey: well, until alecu and mandel replace the webclient with the sso's one, we depend on qt4reactor which is not in main and we are trying to avoid needing it
<nessita> dobey: so, once that lands, we drop the qt4reactor on the control pnale
<nessita> panel*
<dobey> ok
<dobey> nessita: +1 on those 3 stable-3-0 merges.
<nessita> awsome, thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: same here, so you can set to approve
<nessita> ralsina: already did! :-)
<ralsina> nessita: quick!
<nessita> dobey: ah, I have something to ask you... in maverick the controlpanel from nightlies is not upgradeable since it depends on ubuntuone-installer and is not available
<nessita> dobey: can we provide u1-installer in maverick so controlpanel can be upgraded? or remove that dep in the nightlies build?
<dobey> let's see if it builds there. i think there was something about the gobject-introspection that made it not work
<dobey> there are some other changes i need to make in nightlies anyway. let me get releases done first
<nessita> dobey: sure, thanks
<gatox> nessita, another one bite the dust: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-user-home-tests/+merge/88919
<gatox> who else should review this?
<gatox> it's just tests
<nessita> gatox: you can ask briancurtin for reviews now :-)
<gatox> nessita, true!
<nessita> gatox: and that would be ideal so he can catch up with code
<gatox> briancurtin, hi there, are you free for a review?
<nessita> gatox: BTW, did you send me the email I asked you last week?
<gatox> nessita, no, not yet..... i'll send it today after work
<briancurtin> gatox: sure, i'll take a look
<nessita> gatox: *after* work? no! :-)
<gatox> briancurtin, thanks: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-user-home-tests/+merge/88919
<nessita> gatox: *before* you eod ;-)
<gatox> nessita, well..... i prefer to work on the code right now..... and then the boring stuff
<gatox> :P
<gatox> nessita, ok :(
<nessita> gatox: but we talked about this, you should not work outside work hours! :-)
<gatox> nessita, i know... but it was just an e-mail :P
<nessita> gatox: as you wish
<gatox> nessita, no problem..... i'll do the e-mail thingy now.....
<nessita> gatox: is just that I care for you :-P
<gatox> nessita, thanks! :D
<nessita> alecu: ping
<nessita> alecu: can you please confirm which are the new deps of SSO now that we have the new webclient module? (deps for Ubuntu I mean)
<nessita> alecu: I'm building the package and I don't want to leave any dep unlisted
<alecu> nessita, ! ? !
<nessita> ?!?
<nessita> alecu: did the deps change?
<nessita> dependencies I mean :-)
<alecu> nessita, no idea!
<alecu> nessita, probably squid is now an optional dep for running the tests
<alecu> nessita, and libsoup and qtnetwork. But on trunk the new module is not being used just yet
<nessita> alecu: what about libsoup?
<nessita> I see
<alecu> nessita, some of the new modules have landed, but not yet the code that replaces the current webcalls with the new ones
<nessita> gatox: why are you patching xdg_home in each test instead of doing it in testcase.py?
<nessita> (that's what I mean in the bug report with unifying where the patching happens)
<gatox> nessita, because i'm silly...... sorry
<gatox> fixing that.....
<dobey> why aren't you doing it in ubuntuone-dev-tools even? we should probably patch them all in there
<dobey> in BaseTestCase
<briancurtin> that's my only issue right now as well - if there was a higher level place to fix it, seems like it would be better
<nessita> dobey: indeed
<nessita> the thing to confirm is that all our testcases inherit from that magical base test case :-)
<dobey> i'm sure they don't
<dobey> and i don't think there's a good way to ensure that
<nessita> dobey: well, we could have a base test case that we should use in out test cases
<gatox> ok...... i'll check that now..... and fix the branch..... i think that not all the testcases depends on BaseTestCase.... i needed to create self.home_dir in one of them
 * gatox checks and fix...
<dobey> nessita: we have that :)
<nessita> dobey: a plain (minimal) one?
<nessita> I did not know that!!!
<dobey> nessita: there is a BaseTestCase in ubuntuone-dev-tools, yes
<dobey> hrmm, i could use some snacks right now; though not any chocolate chip brownies. had enough of those in BsAs thanks to matt
<nessita> gatox: so, we'd need to modify that one, make all tests inherit from that test case, and send an email to ubunet-discuss saying that:
<nessita> 1- retrieving user home is much more complicated that querying the HOME env var or calling os.expanduser, since those are buggy on windows
<nessita> 2- let the crowd now we have a custom expand_user
<nessita> 3- let the crowd know we have the xdg_home car
<nessita> var*
<nessita> 4- advice to inherit from the BaseTestCase from devtools because it solves the patching of this var
<dobey> i suppose we also need to move the custom expand_user
<nessita> gatox: how does that sound?
<nessita> dobey: to dev_tools? right
<dobey> to dirspec
<nessita> dobey: but...
<nessita> ah, dirspec makes sense
<dobey> and we need to make everything use dirspec
<dobey> but; after today :)
<nessita> dobey: right, that's why the first thing that gatox had to do was fix u1client alone (right now we're writing in the user home in windows when running tests)
<nessita> gatox: so, you can't move this to dev-tools yet. Understand why?
<gatox> nessita, ok..... so i need to propose a branch for dev-tools, u1-client and dirspec?
<nessita> gatox: no... for now, just one for u1client, but without all the patching duplication
<dobey> nessita: why in u1client?
<nessita> dobey: we can't do it ASAP in devtools
<nessita> dobey: it will take some time to have it there, no?
<dobey> nessita: why not?
<gatox> nessita, ok..... roger that.... and send the e-mail
<nessita> dobey: it will require moving a lot of stuff
<nessita> dobey: which I think we need to do, but I also think we need to stop writing in the user home asap
<dobey> i don't think it's that much, but i haven't looked deeply at it yet
<nessita> dobey: right. Packaging question, the new ussoc webclient module depends on libsoup now, but we're not installing that module yet. Shall I list that as a Depends the same, or only when we install it?
<dobey> nessita: i think wait until it's actually a requirement
<nessita> ack, thanks
<dobey> meh, have to do more actual release work this time, as more stuff changed
<dobey> and i really need a snack
<dobey> hrmm, i will have to do a banshee upload too
<gatox> nessita, briancurtin branch updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-user-home-tests/+merge/88919
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<gatox> nessita, and EOD for me :P
<nessita> gatox: enjoy
<gatox> nessita, can i send you the e-mail tomorrow morning as soon as i woke up?
<nessita> gatox: sure!
<dobey> man, windows app icons from wine installs look horrible in unity :(
<gatox> nessita, ok then!
<ralsina> dobey: the what from what looks what on what?
<ralsina> dobey: oh, windows icons. Not ubuntu one icon in wine on unity. Cool ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: if you install an app under wine, it makes a shortcut in the gnome menu, and pullse an icon out for the app. and unity scales them way up, so they look really bad
<ralsina> dobey: ok
<dobey> what's really amusing, is the way firefox looks in the dash on my machine
<dobey> meh, my mind is in need of fuel. why did the stupid pretzel shop have to close up. it's all obama's fault.
<ralsina> nessita: briancurtin and I are trying to setup things using buildout, and it seems the qt4reactor egg works different from what happens when we install it via setup.py install
<ralsina> nessita: which I personally find very confusing :-(
<nessita> ralsina: different how?
<nessita> ralsina: perhaps is the -Z option?
<ralsina> nessita: import qt4reactor works,
<ralsina> nessita: and import qtreactor doesn't
<ralsina> nessita: it is uncompressed
<nessita> ralsina: the "correct" way should be "import qt4reactor". Is the setup.py install giving you something different or the egg?
<nessita> ralsina: and, where is the egg coming from?
<ralsina> nessita: the egg is generated from the git-HEAD tarball in github
<dobey> i don't see a qtreactor.py
<dobey> in the linux package
<ralsina> nessita: here is what's happening: https://pastebin.canonical.com/58265/
<ralsina> if import qt4reactor is the correct thing to do, there is a bug in devtools :-)
<nessita> ralsina: that devtools is very old
<dobey> ralsina: you need newer devtools
<ralsina> argh
<dobey> heh
<dobey> :)
<nessita> ralsina: so doesn't seem to be a qt4reactor issue :-)
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> I need to do a custom devtools link
<ralsina> because that's what you get by default using pip :-)
<nessita> ralsina: ideally, you should download tarballs from each project that we use regarding u1 stuff
<ralsina> Wait, that's devtools 0.2.0
<dobey> pip?
<nessita> ralsina: can you deal with tarballs?
<ralsina> nessita: yep, can handle tarballs. That's from http://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-dev-tools/trunk/0.2.0/+download/ubuntuone-dev-tools-0.2.0.tar.gz
<nessita> ralsina: you should download the latest, which is 2.99.1
<dobey> well
<nessita> ralsina: we don't release into trunk anymore
<ralsina> link in launchpad points to 0.2.0
<dobey> for a very short period of time it will be 2.99.2
<nessita> ralsina: only in stable branches
<dobey> launchpad is stupid
<ralsina> anyone has the correct tarball link?
<nessita> ralsina: let me give you the link you need
<nessita> yes!
<nessita> https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-dev-tools/stable-3-0/2.99.1/
<dobey> can you not use bzr branches with buildout?
<ralsina> dobey: it's a pain
<nessita> ralsina: whatever listed there ^ (down side you will have to update the milestone on each release)
<ralsina> dobey: it's mch easier with tarballs
<dobey> assuming you're linking to the right ones anyway
<ralsina> dobey: it's the only thing we develop for which we need a link
<ralsina> well, that and configglue if we use a much broader"we"
<dobey> i don't know what you mean by that statement :)
<dobey> i want some alfajores
<ralsina> dobey: all our code is obtained via bzr branch , but since devtools needs to be installed to be useful, I had to ask it to install an egg
<ralsina> dobey: for everything else, it's just a matter of setting PYTHONPATH correctly after it's branched
<dobey> they do alfajores in peru?
<ralsina> dobey: they do colaciones, which is similar
<ralsina> dobey: or maybe not. They do have "Suspiro de limeña" which should cover any dulce de leche cravings
<dobey> hrmm. there is a peruvian restaurant in virginia beach that claims to have alfajores
<dobey> i don't think it has dulce de leche though
<ralsina> dobey: well, it's a cookie sandwich, we can't claim a patent for that
<dobey> sure
<dobey> the menu says they use caramel between the cookies. which is similar, but not quite the same
<nessita> dobey: so, what change you consider is needed in the setup.py of ussoc? I'm now reviewing that, and setup.py will install the -gtk executable in the proper bin/
<nessita> without any extra setup
<dobey> nessita: oh. hrmm. odd. i thought you needed to add it to a scripts=[] list or something
<nessita> dobey: what you have in your project/bin will end up in the "expected" bin/, unless you explicitely do something else... But I'm guessing this is distutils*extra*tools
<ralsina> The scripts list is to make it fix the shebangs
<dobey> nessita: or data_files rather
<ralsina> http://docs.python.org/distutils/setupscript.html
<ralsina> Section 2.5
<ralsina> but we are using extra, yes, so it guesses ;-)
<dobey> nessita: shouldn't it be in the same place that ubuntu-sso-login is now?
<nessita> dobey: I don't think so, ubuntu-sso-login is in the "dbus service executable"  places
<nessita> dobey: like with controlpanel, the -backend is in lib/something, the -gtk is in /usr/bin/
<dobey> nessita: yes, and -gtk isn't a script that users should be running directly either
<ralsina> BTW: distutils-extra-tools used to becompletely broken on windows, which is why we don't use the setup.py scripts there (but don't worry, things work anyway ;-)
<dobey> nessita: right, but users should run the control panel, not sso
<nessita> dobey: why not?
<nessita> dobey: ah, well, that's a fair point
<dobey> what would happen if i opened a terminal and just ran ubuntu-sso-login-gtk?
<nessita> dobey: it will "work" :-)
<dobey> what is "work" ?
<nessita> if the user passes the proper parameters :-)
<dobey> what am i logging in *to* ?
<nessita> but I see your point
<dobey> :)
<nessita> dobey: it depends on the parameters you pass to it
 * ralsina points out that */bin/ is full of things users should not run
<dobey> right. it's not an app, it's a utility to provide the gui, meant to be launched by the backend
<dobey> ralsina: yes, and if i had time to yell at everyone, i would :)
<nessita> dobey: fair enough, I can place it in the same location. I don't feel strong about this
<nessita> ralsina: you agreed?
<ralsina> dobey: libexec FTW ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, agree
<dobey> nessita: it is also started by dbus activation anyway, right?
<ralsina> dobey, nessita: does this one ring any bells? https://pastebin.canonical.com/58268/
<nessita> dobey: no, you made a big case against that back in UDS!
<nessita> dobey: we will spawn it using the mainloop we're running
<dobey> nessita: i did?
<dobey> ralsina: that is odd. what version of twisted are you using?
<nessita> dobey: yes, you said we should not have dbus services just to open UIs, and that we did it wrong with the dbus service for the controlpanel ui
<ralsina> dobey: 11.1.0
<dobey> oh well yes, the control panel dbus thing was bad, because the control panel gui itself isn't really a service. but eh
<dobey> ralsina: weird
<nessita> dobey: make up your mind! :-) perhaps you need some sugar? :-P
<dobey> i do!
<dobey> but don't know what kind to get :(
<dobey> and it's already 16:00
<nessita> dobey: mate with medialunas! :-P
<dobey> heh
 * dobey does not live in cordoba
<ralsina> dobey: we have sentenough people to the US that there should be a place to get mate con medialunas in any city in the US ;-)
<dobey> and driving anywhere right now is going to suck
<dobey> i think 7-11 has churros; albeit crappy 7-11 churros
<nessita> hum, we are renaming ubuntu-sso-login to ubuntu-sso-client when installing it in lib/
<nessita> shall I do the same with ubuntu-sso-login-gtk?
<nessita> dobey, ralsina: ^
<ralsina> I am about to EOD. dobey you are staying a little longer right?
<ralsina> nessita: rename it to what? ubuntu-sso-client-gtk?
<nessita> I'm tempted to say yes due to consistency, but I would prefer the UI to be login-gtk
<nessita> ralsina: yes, for consistency sake
<dobey> ralsina: yes, though may go get a snack
<ralsina> nessita: I am +0 on that.
<ralsina> nessita: meaning, I don't know :-)
<dobey> nessita: eh? renaming what?
<dobey> nessita: the script is still ubuntu-sso-login
<nessita> dobey: ATM, we install the service ubuntu-sso-login as lib/ubuntu-sso-client
<nessita> ah, right, my bad
<nessita> that s the directory!
<dobey> nessita: no, lib/ubuntu-sso-client is a directory :)
<nessita> yes yes yes
<nessita> thanks
<dobey> heh
<nessita> awesome, branch is ready
<ralsina> dobey: briancurtin is trying to figure out what's wrong with devtools in that setup, so he may ping you about things
<ralsina> dobey: be nice and cooperative withyour fellow USian
<dobey> so 1 chocolate frosted cake donut is 370 calories
<dobey> i should go get a dozen
<ralsina> I read the other day a red velvet cheesecake portion (from the cheesecake factory) is something ridiculous like 2500 calories.
<ralsina> OTOH, those were the most delicious calories I had in the US
<dobey> ralsina: sure, though i have no idea why that last error is happening.
<ralsina> dobey, briancurtin: I am betting on some version incompatibility
<ralsina> but it's a blind guess
<dobey> http://www.livestrong.com/article/366601-nutritional-information-for-cheesecake-factory-red-velvet-cheesecake/
<dobey> 1250
<dobey> :)
<dobey> but that is also like $10 or something insane for a slice
<dobey> donuts are like $1 a piece
<ralsina> dobey: if you want calories bang for your buck, I suggest lard.
<dobey> nessita: why did you make control panel depend on a new version of u1client?
<nessita> dobey: for consistency
<nessita> dobey: is there an issue with that?
<dobey> well it slows down sponsoring if the thing you depend on isn't updated yet :)
<dobey> so if it's not really necessary for it, there's no need to update the versions
<nessita> dobey: ah, ok, will take into account the next time
<dobey> problem with dunkin donuts is too much saturated fat :-/
<nessita> ok, I'm gone
 * nessita -> eod
<briancurtin> anyone know what version of squid is needed in devtools? i'm getting ImportError importing SquidTestCase
<dobey> briancurtin: what is the full error exactly? it works with squid 2 or 3
<dobey> and SquidTestCase doesn't give an ImportError if squid isn't installed, so it must be something else
<gatox> briancurtin, i think you don't have the last version of devtools probablty
<briancurtin> here's the traceback - https://pastebin.canonical.com/58270/ - if that's supposed to be installed manually, it's not in the buildout.cfg ralsina and i were working with
<dobey> this is a new problem
<dobey> becuase the buildout is using the tarball
<dobey> 2.99.1 doesn't have the squid test case in it
<briancurtin> ah, ok
<dobey> but 2.99.2 is about to be released
<dobey> just need a couple quick reviews
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/stable-3-0/+merge/88944
<dobey> actually ignore that
<dobey> i'm an idiot.
<dobey> let's try this again without being an idiot
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-dev-tools/updates-2992/+merge/88946
<dobey> gatox, briancurtin: ^^ care to review that one real quick?
<gatox> dobey, ok, on it
<briancurtin> dobey: i'm in
<gatox> dobey, it seems ok..... just one little comment...... shouldn't the copyright be 2012?
<dobey> gatox: when we change it in trunk, we can change it in stable-3-0
<gatox> ok
<gatox> dobey, +1 then
<dobey> and yes, probably should have made mandel set that when landing his branch
<dobey> typing the date in the header is also a bit of a waste. if the world fell apart today and everyone died, it'd still be valid copyright for 70 years ;)
<briancurtin> dobey: i'm not sure how picky you guys get in reviews, so i just went with my comment anyway
<dobey> hrmm, will have to bug chipaca tomorrow
<alecu> briancurtin, picky is great!
<dobey> briancurtin: ah, so this is a backport of what's in trunk already (and has already been reviewed/approved to land there), to the stable-3-0 branch, where we release from
<dobey> briancurtin: as for stderr/stdout closing with Popen, they get closed when the child process exits, no?
<briancurtin> dobey: yeah they will, but they're open until then, which was why i wasn't sure how picky to be
<dobey> or well, i guess the streams are closed, but the data gets stored in a buffer
<briancurtin> i've just gotten used to it from CPython reviews, but it's not a big deal
<dobey> and you can't read from them until the child process exits... so :)
<Chipaca> dobey: tomorrow? ok.
<dobey> Chipaca: yes, management minutia. you should be relaxing with a beer or rum or something right now
<Chipaca> dobey: i've got a meeting coming up
<dobey> boo.
<dobey> with asia?
<alecu> with asia carrera?
 * alecu wouldn't mind
<dobey> who?
<dobey> oh
<dobey> i guess he couldn't decide to stay or go?
<dobey> briancurtin: http://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-dev-tools/stable-3-0/2.99.2/+download/ubuntuone-dev-tools-2.99.2.tar.gz
<briancurtin> cool, thanks!
<dobey> alright, i must eat. i will probably be back later
<aquarius> dobey, ping?
<ralsina>  
<top500> i am trying to install ubuntu 10.11 on new HD ..starts good and after 30.sec then friz and nothing just ubuntu logo
<aquarius> top500, the best place to ask that is in #ubuntu -- there are more people there who will be able to help. (This channel is for Ubuntu One, the personal cloud service.)
<top500> ok thank you
#ubuntuone 2012-01-18
<dobey> aquarius: hey?
<aquarius> dobey, heya
<aquarius> dobey, If I've got a webview inside a Gtk3 window, and I drag a file onto the webkit widget, the webkit widget gets to interpret the dropped file and my window doesn't. Can I make it so that the webkit widget gets it (so I can trap the HTML drop event in JavaScript) *and* my gtk window gets it (so the drag-data-received signal fires on my window)?
<dobey> sure
<dobey> i think anyway
<dobey> if you set up the drag/drop on the GtkWindow, (or whatever parent widget of the WebView), you should be able to handle the call yourself, and then just call the drop event on the DOM, or just let the event pass through
<dobey> aquarius: did you set up the appropriate drag target on the window?
<dobey> hmm, i don't guess i would be able to get any more reviews tonight :-/
<aquarius> dobey, yep. If I stick a Label in the window instead of a webkit.webview, then the window fires the signal fine
<aquarius> if I replace the label with a webview, then my window no longer gets the signal :(
<dobey> oh, maybe i have the event ordering backward then, and webkit isn't passing it through to the parent
<dobey> but why do you want to have both the window and the widget, get it?
<aquarius> because the widget needs to get it to report *which* HTML element it actually got dropped on
<aquarius> but the window needs to get it because it's a real gtk thing and can get much more information out of a drop than a webkit in-JavaScript DOM event gets
<dobey> so why aren't you binding to the drag-data-received signal on the webview?
<wolf_rt> any idea when the contacts and notes is going to be fixed, this was the only thing i had planned to use ubuntuone for...
<mandel> dobey, what did I not do?
<czajkowski> aloha
<mandel> czajkowski, morning, how are the legs/back going?
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :D
<czajkowski> mandel: getting there thanks
<czajkowski> every day is an improvement
<mandel> czajkowski, glat to hear that
<mandel> JamesTait, morning!
<mandel> ok, time for my daily coffee, will be back in 10'
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, buenas!
<gatox> mandel, hi!
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<gatox> nessita, i've just sent you the e-mail...... i only found 2 problems that we couldn't resolve nicely
<gatox> all the situation is explained in the e-mail
<mandel> nessita, buenos dias!
<nessita> gatox: do we have bug number for each one?
<nessita> hola mandel!
<gatox> nessita, let me check
<gatox> nessita, for the first one about read_link, yes...... for the second one no, because it was something that we said that was going just to be documented
<gatox> but maybe brian know how to resolve it in the proper way
<gatox> nessita, i sent you another email with the bug number
<nessita> gatox: thanks. Can I ask you a couple of more things, to resolve during the  day?
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> nessita, yes
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> gatox: bug! https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/918127
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 918127 in ubuntuone-client "U1 for Windows 7 Professional (64-bit) (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<gatox> ralsina, yes.... i saw it..... i need to propose the u1-cp branch
<ralsina> gatox: ack
<gatox> nessita, which things?
<nessita> gatox: 1- Add a little detail to the bug #907336 explaining that we're using comtypes, and what problem do we need to resolve (to be able to desreference a link). Assume that Brian will read that and he has to understand what's going on :-)
<nessita> 2- Can you please report the bug for the path_exists issue, with the same goal in mind? (that Brian can read it and understand the problem)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 907336 in ubuntuone-client "Fix read_link to use a more appropiate api (affects: 1) (heat: 31)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/907336
<nessita> hola ralsina
<ralsina> buen dia nessita
<gatox> nessita, did you read my e-mail?? just to know if you want what it says there or something more
<nessita> gatox: I did, something like that works, but please make sure you mention what library are we using and why (ie why the "standard" ones are not enough)
<gatox> nessita, of course..... doing that now
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: would you be able to do a review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/gtk-ui-executable/+merge/88777
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
<ralsina> I may be a little on and offin the morning: kid is puking
<mandel> nessita, I can take a look if you want
<ralsina> mandel: you do one, I do the other
<nessita> mandel: please!
<mandel> nessita, on it :)
<mandel> nessita, any reason for using argparse instead of optparse? specially when optparse is in stdlib
<mandel> are we using positional arguments?
<gatox> mandel, i don't think so.... i check the same thing once
<gatox> i think we could use optparse
<nessita> mandel: argparse as well, an is the recommended library to use since python 2,7
<nessita> (is in the stdlib as well)
<gatox> sorry
<gatox> argparse is better
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> mandel: http://docs.python.org/dev/library/argparse.html
<mandel> je, I'm getting old even for python..
<nessita> mandel: is ok, in reviews we learn as well :-)
<nessita> mandel: so, like jdo say, keep asking!
<mandel> nessita, I always ask, is my preferred way of reviewing :)
<nessita> mandel: if you feel like knowing more, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3217673/why-use-argparse-rather-than-optparse
<gatox> nessita, i sent you the e-mail with the bug reports.......
<nessita> gatox: thank you!!!
<gatox> nessita, please let me know when you have a moment for some reviews
<nessita> gatox: I have a moment for some reviews
<nessita> gatox: links pliz?
<gatox> nessita, let me check first for conflicts and everything before giving you the links :P
<mandel> nessita, line 1027 that setUp is not needed, is it?
<nessita> gatox: great
<nessita> mandel: looking
<nessita> mandel: True, I delete something that was there. Removing!
<mandel> ok
<nessita> mandel: fixed and pushed
<nessita> mandel: made another push since I have to remove an unused import for defer
<mandel> ok
<gatox> nessita, this one need a re**9-review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect/+merge/77049
<nessita> gatox: re**9-looking!
<mandel> nessita, a small idea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/808523/
<mandel> nessita, but it might not bring much to the code
<nessita> mandel: I can add that if you want :-)
<mandel> nessita, as you prefer, is a coding style thing more than anything.. I though, well if we are writing all the time the same, lets be lazy ;)
<mandel> nessita, at your discretion, I'm not going to add a needs fixing for that :)
<nessita> mandel: the only thing I guess is better from the current approach is "explicitness", but I also like your way
<nessita> ralsina: wanna untie this?
<ralsina> reading backlog...
<mandel> nessita, I think both have their pros and cons, your is more explicit, mine is pure lazyness hehe
<ralsina> the setattr is ok with me
<nessita> ok, changing that
<ralsina> but really, it saves about 50 characters by making the code obscure-r
<ralsina> so +0
<nessita> ok, not changing it
<ralsina> sorry at the failure to untie :-)
<nessita> :-)
<gatox> nessita, mandel this one is ready for review too: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/network-detect/+merge/88545
<nessita> I will not change it just because I'm with "fiaca"
<ralsina> mandel: also, the setattr doesn't do the same thing as the other code (login_only is missing)
<mandel> nessita, fiaca? I don't know that term
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, is because login_only has a bool, it was more an example than anything else :P
<nessita> mandel: fiaca is... http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=fiaca
<nessita> "desgana"
<ralsina> mandel: I know, butthat makes the saving even less :-)
<mandel> nessita, ah, ok, new word :)
<ralsina> Now, if we had kwargs and did self.__dict__.update(kwargs) that would save cde! ;-)
<mandel> nessita, smaething can be done for 388 with tuples, but who cares :P
<mandel> ralsina, and at some point we start being perl developer playing golf code :P
<ralsina> mandel: which is why I am not proposing ways to write shorter code ;)
<nessita> mandel: right
<mandel> nessita, all the code looks good now, I just need some explanation for lines 472 and 473
<nessita> mandel: in the backend mocker, I want to keep trac of signals connection and disconnection so I can assert that all the signals have been connected when needed and disconnected when needed. In 472, if no handler remains connected to a signal name, I pop the signal out of the internal dict
<nessita> mandel: so I can assert callbacks == {}
<nessita> meaning that every handler was disconnected
<nessita> makes sense?
<mandel> nessita, processing the info :)
<mandel> nessita, ok, got it, makes sense
<nessita> (notice that callbacks is a defaultdict, so callbacks['foo'] will always return, at least, the empty list)
<mandel> yes, got that detail at the beginning
<mandel> nessita, let me run the tests and will add a +1
<mandel> nessita, just linux, or windows too?
<nessita> mandel: should run OK in both, but this code will not work on windows (no gtk support on windows in our end)
<mandel> nessita, I can of depend on this branch for my work, can you take a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/and-post/+merge/88949
<mandel> nessita, ok, running them on both just incase
<nessita> mandel: yes! right after gatox's
<mandel> thx
<mandel> nessita, I get the following when running the tests on windows: paste.ubuntu.com/808555
<mandel> nessita, I suppose you have to change something in run-tests.bat to ignore the tests that use gtk
<nessita> mandel: looking
<mandel> nessita, I'll add it to the review, that way is easier to find
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> nessita, added
<alecu> Hallå #ubuntuone!
<gatox> alecu, hi!
<nessita> hola alecu!
<ralsina> buen dia alecu
<mandel> gatox, I gave you a very stupid needs fixing because I went to the wrong tab in chrome, sorry
<mandel> alecu, hola!
<gatox> mandel, ok..... no problem!
<mandel> alecu, the first review for https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/and-post/+merge/88949 is done, I think we can reuse the dic from twisted
<mandel> gatox, well, that will force me to do the review ;)
<gatox> mandel, please!!! :P
<nessita> mandel: fixed the gtk thingy, IRL tested as well
<mandel> nessita, let me pull, run tests and give a +1 :)
<alecu> mandel, using the dict from twisted sound like a good idea. I'll take a look.
<alecu> mandel, btw: sorry about your teeth. I found chad's suggestion a good solution for that.
<mandel> alecu, haha don't worry, is not the first time :)
<mandel> alecu, most of my bottom teeth are broken already :P
<alecu> mandel, please, post some photos so we can all laugh too.
<nessita> gatox: so, now when running the windows-installer, I get the "network-detect" page even if I have connection. Clikcing on Try again will fix it... but any idea why that page is shown?
<mandel> alecu, hahaha I'm not doing that
<gatox> nessita, weird..... that is not happening here
<nessita> gatox: can I send any log to help debug?
<gatox> nessita, ahhhhh maybe because i'm testing it with --install
<alecu> mandel, luckily your head is not being hit that hard in order for your neurons to start deteriorating faster, right?
<nessita> gatox: run it with no params
<nessita> alecu: how can you tell? :-P
<alecu> mandel, oh, right, I forgot: "sports are healty"
<gatox> nessita, ....... ¬¬ sorry about that.....
<alecu> please guys, remind me about that sooner, because I'll probably forget.
<nessita> gatox: can you reproduce?
<gatox> nessita, yep..... was the --install... i need to change the order of a page
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<mandel> alecu, yeah, that's it
<mandel> nessita, you have a +1
<nessita> mandel: awesome
<mandel> gatox, where did  ubuntuone/platform/windows/network_manager.py go?
<mandel> gatox, I mean, did we change the project?
<gatox> mandel, away... i didn't like that file
<gatox> jejee
<gatox> mandel, no..... we are using the one from sso
<gatox> that code was repeated
<gatox> and the one inside u1-client wasn't working
<mandel> gatox, ack
<alecu> mandel, so, I've taken a look at the twisted InsensitiveDict, and we won't be able to use it.
<gatox> nessita, i've updated  the branch of the wizard.... it was just moving one line
<mandel> alecu, why?
<alecu> mandel, since my class is in fact an insensitive "defaultdict"
<nessita> gatox: did you add a test for that? :-)
<alecu> mandel, and the other is "just a dict"
<nessita> gatox: that fails without having the line in the proper place?
<mandel> alecu, oh, how insensitive! hehe
<alecu> mandel, so, I may able to do some changes and use it if we think it would be less code... let me take another look.
<gatox> nessita, the problem was the order of the wizard pages... i moved before the network page to be added before the sign in page and it was needed to be added later.......
<gatox> just that
<mandel> alecu, not really a big things, is just that when reviewing the code I remembered that the HttpClientFactory uses the insensitive dict for the headers
<gatox> to have the proper order
<mandel> gatox, FYI running tests on linux for that branch
<nessita> gatox: can you add a test that the network page is not the first one?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<gatox> mandel, what?
<gatox> mandel, which branch?
<mandel> gatox, network detect one
<gatox> mandel, what happend?
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhhh you were telling me that you are running the test
<gatox> jejeje i think that you had a problem running the tests
<mandel> gatox, hmm did you stay up 'til late playing games? :P
<gatox> mandel, jejeje no.... i dont have my xbox until next wednesday
<alecu> mandel, gatox: do I owe you guys some reviews? now's the perfect time to force me into doing some reviews
<mandel> alecu, I think you do, let me check
<gatox> alecu, just one: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-windows-installer/network-detect
<mandel> alecu, yes: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add-virtual-watches/+merge/88726
<mandel> alecu, that is an evil one
<alecu> mandel, gatox: ack, thanks.
<alecu> mandel, so, what should I do about that branch? Should I use the twisted dict, or should I keep mine?
<mandel> alecu, I have no preference, I just though that since there was something very similar in twisted we could use it, but if you need a default dict rather than a dict, we keep it :)
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<alecu> mandel, the thing is that *I can* simulate a default dict from the code in each webclient, by checking for existence of the element and creating it just before using it. But I think the code would be repeated but slightly different in each webclient, so I think it looks better this way.
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<mandel> alecu, then just write that in the comment and I'm happy :)
<alecu> great.
<mandel> alecu, I'm off to lunch I'll continue the review once I'm back
<alecu> mandel, I've added the comment, have a great lunch and enjoy the comments.
<gatox> nessita, test added
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<ThomS> I've just uploaded some sample Java code for interacting with the Ubuntu One Files API at http://thomshutt.com/UbuntuOneTest/  for aquarius and anyone else that's interested, feel free to read through and give me a gentle bollocking for anything I've misunderstood / done wrong
<beuno> \o.
<beuno> ThomS, that's awesome
<ThomS> beuno: thanks!
<beuno> ThomS, karni is working on splitting out an android library to do the same
<aquarius> nice one, ThomS
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: when you coded is_qt4reactor_installed, were you meaning to check only for a qt app instance? or you mean to check for also the reactor?
<ralsina> nessita, alecu, mandel, dobey, briancurtin: I am going to take my kid to the doctor. He's with fever and looks dehydrated, and it's hot, so it's dangerous. I am not going to be here for the team  call, so let's reschedule that for tomorrow, and have a standup today?
<ralsina> gatox: ^
<duanedesign> hello all
<gatox> ralsina, ohhh ok..... hope he get better
<alecu> nessita, yes, I forgot about a qt-only app
<nessita> ralsina: but is Wed today... the team meeting is tomorrow, no?
<briancurtin> ralsina: hope he gets better
<ralsina> Oh, thought it was thursday!
<duanedesign> ralsina: did you happen to catch the message I left for you ate yesterday?
<ralsina> Ok,sono need to reschedule the call ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: right. Good look with your kid.
<alecu> ralsina, hope tato gets better!
<alecu> nessita, luck, right?
<duanedesign> aquarius: oh, wanted to say i enjoyed the email you sent about CES. Very interesting/ informative
<dobey> ralsina: uh, today is wednesday. :)
<ralsina> alecu, nessita: thanks, it's just something he ate, probably, but ...better safe than sorry
<ralsina> dobey: you are right and late ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: anyway, lots of water
<nessita> alecu: yes! also I hope the doctor has a good look (?)
<ralsina> duanedesign: got it, but I seem not to have RT access!
<duanedesign> ralsina: i thought that might happen :/
<nessita> ralsina:  we do have 1-1- now, but we can reschedule that for later today
<duanedesign> ralsina: let me see if i can email it you if that is ok
<alecu> nessita, so: probably I'll need to change that "qt" detection code in a nearish branch
<nessita> alecu: ack re: qt4, I will add another one, and hopefully we can remove the reactor one when we nuke it :-)
<alecu> nessita, since that bit will work inside trial, but will not work with just the qt mainloop.
<alecu> nessita, right.
<ralsina> duanedesign: sure, email me
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I'll ping you about the 1-1 when I come back
<ralsina> In the meantime, this needs a review or two: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix_917322/+merge/89041
<ralsina> very simple branch that one
<nessita> alecu: I already have it coded, let me know if you agree to it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/808621/
<nessita> alecu: ignore the indentation error in line 45
<nessita> ralsina: I'll add a comment to do the same in the linux script, yes?
<nessita> unless that's already the case
<ralsina> nessita: the qss loading? It's correct in linux already
<nessita> awesome then
<nessita> ralsina: then we should not have that code in each windows/linux file, no?
<alecu> nessita, I'm not keen on importing the qt libs when we are running inside gtk... surely some of the qt stuff will remain in memory all the time while the gtk app runs
<ralsina> nessita: couldn't find a clean way to move it out (but didn't look very hard)
<nessita> ralsina: I'll add a comment
<alecu> nessita, so I think we should think about this a bit more, and perhaps have different main scripts that import one or the other.
<ralsina> nessita: plus: we will surely have different qss files on linux soonish
<alecu> nessita, if we end up using that function only during tests then I'm ok with it.
<nessita> ralsina: then we should make the name of the qss a constant in each windows/linux file, but the load a unique code
<ralsina> nessita: makes sense
<nessita> alecu: it will not be only for tests... it will be run IRL, to decide, for example, how to spawn a process
<ralsina> gatox, mandel: either of you feel up to making a bundle for elopio to test?
<nessita> alecu: but we need to resolve the following: at any point during program execution, be able to know which mainloop are we running
<alecu> nessita, then we should definitely think of another way.
<gatox> ralsina, let me finish with the u1-cp branch for unicode and i'll try
<ralsina> gatox: cool
<gatox> is that ok?
<gatox> ok
<gatox> :P
<elopio> nessita, gatox, we have two reports saying that bug #890990 is still present in 2.0.3.
<nessita> alecu: I'm still not quite sure I understand the problem with that function
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 890990 in ubuntuone-client "Error: UnicodeDecodeError ascii (affects: 20) (dups: 11) (heat: 121)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/890990
<nessita> ralsina: is 2.0.3 our 2.99.1?
<ralsina> nessita: roughly
<elopio> is that fix released, but not yet on the windows installer?
<nessita> ralsina: any reason not to name it with the same release number we do on linux?
<ralsina> nessita: we will do that now
<nessita> ralsina: awesome
<ralsina> elopio: yes, that was not in 2.0.3
<alecu> nessita, the problem: if the user has the qt lib installed, but is running the gtk control panel, then the qt libraries will remain imported in memory for the execution of the app.
<elopio> ralsina: ok, I'll answer that.
<gatox> elopio, i think that needs the branch for u1-cp that i'm working right now
<gatox> it says u1-client.... any log?
<nessita> alecu: I see... I don't think there will be any issue, but I'll think an alternative
<ralsina> and.... taxi is here. See you all in a while
<elopio> gatox: cool.
<alecu> nessita, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abstract_factory_pattern
<alecu> nessita, (you may need to disable js today to reach wikipedia, or hit esc just before it blacks out)
<nessita> alecu: but to decide which factory we use we need to do a "check", and that's the issue
<alecu> nessita, we already do that at the initialization of the script
<nessita> alecu: which script?
<alecu> nessita, the main script. ubuntu-sso-login, right?
<nessita> alecu: but we do that based on sys.plaltform
<nessita> alecu: this should be based on main loops, since we may be using the qt4 main loop in linux
<alecu> nessita, great. Then at that point we will create a "global" instance of the factory.
<nessita> yuck!
<nessita> no global instances, please!
<alecu> nessita, global in this case is good
<nessita> alecu: I'm not sure about that...
<nessita> alecu: what if I pop the qt library from sys.modules after detecting a False result?
<alecu> nessita, we have a global reactor already!
<nessita> alecu: and that causes tremendous amount of troubles! :-)
<alecu> nessita, I'm not sure if that it will "unload" the pyqt and qt libraries.
<mandel> ralsina, I can try if you need me to :)
<nessita> alecu: anyways, we will not have a global reactor anymore, just a global mainloop
<dobey> what are you two arguing about?
<alecu> nessita, right. we'll have a global mainloop. And that's fine too.
<nessita> dobey: how to detect at runtime which mainloop we're running
<dobey> why does it matter?
<nessita> alecu: is fine because we have no other option. So, since we already have a global mainloop, let's try to reuse that and not add another global thingy of our own... you think is possible?
<nessita> dobey: yes :-)
<dobey> ubuntu-sso-login can run either one?
<dobey> yes what?
<alecu> nessita, in any case, a global instance of a factory is *much better" than a thousand "if platform" scattered all around.
<nessita> alecu: leaving that discussion aside, since we're not solving if platform thingies right now
<alecu> nessita, no: that is a central part of this discussion.
<nessita> alecu: would you please explain that?
<briancurtin> dobey: it seems like the u1lint.bat and u1trial.bat didn't actually get added in that 2.99.2 you gave me. setup chokes on finding them, they're not in bin\
<dobey> briancurtin: ah crap
<alecu> nessita, the method "is_qt_reactor_installed" can only be called by a piece of coding doing an "if"
<mandel> briancurtin, dobey , those where correctly added in the setup.py, I'm 100% sure of that
<alecu> nessita, and that's ugly and non-oop
<alecu> *coding -> code.
<mandel> briancurtin, dobey  ralsina  and gatox  did IRL for that
<nessita> alecu: why? I don't see that
<dobey> mandel: setup.py yes, but not the MANIFEST
<mandel> dobey, ah puta! Do I have to add them to the MANIFEST too? Dorry I had no idea
<mandel> dobey, was that what you were talking about last night?
<dobey> MANIFEST.in
<nessita> dobey: MANIFEST will be automatically built by distutils-extra, if you do not supply one
<dobey> no, last night we were talking about the (C) date
<mandel> dobey, the (c) date?
<alecu> nessita, grep for the usage of is_qt4reactor_installed
<duanedesign> ralsina: sent the email. i hope it somes out ok. RT has no way of easily fwd tickets with attachments. I recreated it in gmail. Sorry all the screenshots are at the bottom and not inline. I put labels where the relevant screenshot should be
<dobey> mandel: the year is no longer 2011
<dobey> mandel: don't worry about it
<mandel> dobey, ah, ok
<dobey> nessita: it's not using distutils-extra
<mandel> dobey, I sometime can be very thick..
<nessita> alecu: ah, I see what you mean, I understood you said "is_qt_reactor_installed" can only be called from "inside" an if
<alecu> nessita, right, I meant as the condition of the if.
<mandel> me
<nessita> alecu: but it makes sense, is_qt4reactor_installed() returns a bool ergo it will be used, usually, as a conditional
<alecu> me
<nessita> me
<dobey> alecu, nessita: i have no idea what you're dooing exactly, but it sounds crazy
<gatox> me
<nessita> dobey: we're crazy! :-)
<alecu> nessita, so we ideally want to get rid of those conditionals, and have them replaced by inheritance
<nessita> alecu: let's mumble after the standup? I have no idea where are you going :-)
<alecu> nessita, cool
<briancurtin> me
<alecu> dobey, standup?
<alecu> mandel, go!
<mandel> DONE: Workded on bug 916029 Done several reviews for gatox, alecu and nessita. Late yesterday, mumble with alecu and lisette regarding the dialog requirements. Broke two teeth druing rugby training :P
<mandel> TODO: More on bug 916029. re0review alecus branch, run tests to give a +1 to gatox. Add some bugs regarding the run-test.bat of all projects to fix python path for lint and skip lint on jenkins.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> alecu, please
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 916029 in ubuntu-sso-client "Proxy authentication dialog (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/916029
<dobey> i'm trying to be last
<alecu> DONE: branch with timesync, POST, response.headers & other fixes for proxywebclient; needs reviews: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/and-post/+merge/88949
<alecu> TODO: reviews, finish use-restclient branch
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: nessita
<dobey> me
<nessita> DONE: reviews, release day, finished fix for bug #917373 and proposed for review (is landed now!)
<nessita> TODO: more reviews, 1-1 with ralsina, make sso be able to run a process whitin a specific mainloop
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 917373 in ubuntu-sso-client "Make UI's be a separated process (affects: 1) (heat: 490)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/917373
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Propose branch to stop creating folders on user home during tests. Fixed some branches. Almost complete branch for u1-cp unicode problems. Created report about win problems for nessita.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish u1-cp branch, minor refactor u1-client branch, keep fixing bugs.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<nessita> briancurtin: go?
<briancurtin> DONE: progress on buildout-based env setup and associated automation, still debugging some version mismatches and such. quick reviews for rodney and diego.
<briancurtin> TODO: finish this setup stuff and get on to working :) - also owe nessita a review
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: releases
<dobey> λ TODO: few more releases, music store design call, bug ken about gwibber,
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<nessita> briancurtin: just FYI, we usually have the report pre-written so we just copy and paste during the standup :-)
<alecu> comments anyone?
<briancurtin> nessita: i was scrolled up in the window and missed it, sorry :)
<nessita> alecu: let's dance!
<nessita> briancurtin: no problem at all! :-)
<nessita> alecu: let's mumble, I mean
<alecu> nessita, put on your red shoes and dance the blues
<mandel> I guess the weather is really warm in ar...
<nessita> alecu: shall I put on my rabbit ears as well?
<mandel> is getting to their heads..
<alecu> nessita, http://www.lyricsfreak.com/d/david+bowie/lets+dance_20036809.html
<nessita> alecu: I'm manou at manou
<alecu> nessita, I need to reconnect to the server, mumble is not fond of me unsuspending the laptop
<karni> ThomS: Hi there o/ Not developer-release ready, but working well so far -> have a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-files-java-client
<karni> ThomS: Also, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-java-client
<ThomS> karni: thanks, I'll have a look now
<karni> ThomS: Consider it functional WIP, I'm far with being done with those projects.
<karni> ThomS: Further reading (this time Python) https://launchpad.net/restful-u1
<mandel> alecu, thisfred I'm always getting that I don't have libunity when running the tests of u1-client on P, is that correct? or are they skipped due to the reactor + gi issue?
<mandel> gatox, in the network branch, when running the tests on windows I get the following: paste.ubuntu.com/808684
<gatox> mandel, mmmmmmm that is really weird......
<gatox> i'll check that..... also i need to refactor some code in that branch too to move some things to interaction_interfaces
<mandel> gatox, well, you did not remove the tests for the network detection on windows, did you@?
<mandel> gatox, that would explain it
<gatox> mandel, true.... the question is..... why it didn't fail here.....
<mandel> gatox, magic? what did you use to run it?
<gatox> run-tests...... run-tests.bat
<mandel> gatox, look if you have the file in your branch source? also check the revno, can I know it?
<gatox> mandel, the file is there....... and the revno is: 1179
<gatox> but.... i should remove that file anyway
<mandel> gatox, yes, that is 100% correct, the question is, why don't you get the issue, that does not make any sense
<mandel> gatox, can you copy-paste the run-test.bat you are using?
<gatox> mandel, yep...... :S
<gatox> mandel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/808690/
 * mandel looking
<mandel> gatox,  can you run the tests as u1trial --reactor=twisted -c -p tests\platform\linux tests
<gatox> mandel, yes...... i'll leave it running...... lunch for me now
<mandel> ack
<mandel> alecu, why in 446 you use a 'basic' assert rather than a test one?
<alecu> mandel, sorry, otp
<mandel> alecu, on the puma? fair enough
<alecu> mandel, yes, it's very hard to type while on the puma.
<mandel> hehe
<alecu> mandel, ^^^ "reactor + gi issue": probably they are skipped on P because of that, sure. dobey surely knows.
<alecu> mandel, and regarding "assert"... let me check
<dobey> hrmm?
<dobey> mandel: the unity support won't work due to the gi issue, right
<briancurtin> sweet, finally have email
<mandel> dobey, suspected so
<mandel> briancurtin, hurray!
<nessita> dobey: any updates on the gi reactor task?
<dobey> nessita: it's on my list of things to get back to and finish up, yes. but haven't got the new change requests made yet
<nessita> thanks
<alecu> mandel, I'm not exactly sure why I added that assert as a single one: in fact, these tests I moved from ubuntuone-storage-protocol, since the async timestamp checker was there first
<mandel> alecu, do you think is a good idea to sue an assert from the TestCase?
<briancurtin> dobey: so what would the process be for moving forward with that MANIFEST change needed for the batch files?
<alecu> mandel, I think I did it that way because it's not an assertion for the test case per se, but instead it's an assertion that the headers have been stored only once.
<alecu> mandel, I think I can safely turn it into a self.assertEqual
<mandel> alecu, what happens if the assert fails within the test? how does trial react to that? I suppose is a fail at the end of the day, right?
<dobey> briancurtin: a branch to add them to MANIFEST.in, backporting it to stable-3-0 and a new brow paper bag tarball. and ideally we'd get the buildout thing to use the bzr branch instead of tarballs
<dobey> mandel: i think it will call it an error if not a failure, but yes it gets a red letter
<alecu> mandel, let me check about that.
<alecu> mandel, (fixed version pushed)
<mandel> alecu, ack
<alecu> mandel, so: it's different. assertEqual is reported as FAIL, but assert is reported as ERROR
<alecu> mandel, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/808724/
<mandel> alecu, hm.. I'm ok with the error.. it just looks funny inside a test to have an assert
<dobey> i don't think it does that with plain unittest.TestCase though.
<dobey> twisted has a Failure class which gets raised instead, with the original exception inside it
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-from-trunk/+merge/89070
<dobey> couple of quick reviews on that would be nice :)
<mandel> dobey, on it
<nessita> having this line in starce, does it mean that the process is polling over stderr and sopmething  else? poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 2, -1
<nessita> no, sorry, no stderr
<nessita> 2 custom file descriptors
<nessita> (3 and 40
<nessita> 3 and 4
<dobey> nessita: stdin?
<nessita> dobey: stdin in 0, no?
<dobey> what are you stracing?
<nessita> a script that spawns a process
<dobey> nessita: stdout/stderr of the spawned process?
<dobey> eh i need to get lunch. bbiab :)
<nessita> dobey: right, that was my guess. But I'm using GLib.spawn_async and not passing anything to standard_output and standard_error
<dobey> nessita: it doesn't mean they don't get opened though. it means you aren't reading them in your code
<nessita> dobey: hum
<dobey> nessita: call spwan_async() again with another process and see if you get 5/6 in the strace as well?
<dobey> anyway, lunch :)
<nessita> dobey: but how can I close them then? this is hapenning when there is a GError, so no spawn has actually happened
<alecu> nessita, what are you trying to debug?
<nessita> alecu: spawning a process with a dummy command that does not exist on disk. When calling spawn_async, a GLib.GError is raised, which now I handle
<alecu> nessita, great
<nessita> alecu: but after that, when GError is handled, calling loop.quit (where loop is the glib main loop)
<nessita> will no make the main loop quit
<alecu> nessita, but the file descriptors of the stdin/stdout of that process remain open?
<gatox> nessita, mandel the u1-client network detect branch has been updated (including the refactoring to move things to interaction_interfaces: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/network-detect/+merge/88545)
<alecu> nessita, weird
<nessita> alecu: well, I don't get stdin/stdout/stderr if spawn_async fails
<nessita> alecu: also, if I run a failing  spawn twice, the same fd are opened
<nessita> (3 and 4)
<nessita> poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=4, events=POLLIN}], 2, -1
<alecu> nessita, you are using SPAWN_DO_NOT_REAP_CHILD, right?
<mandel> gatox, on it
<nessita> gatox: I had a IMportError in windows, that I added to the MP
<alecu> nessita, "The glib.SPAWN_DO_NOT_REAP_CHILD flag means that the child will not automatically be reaped; you must use a GChildWatch source to be notified about the death of the child process. Eventually you must call g_spawn_close_pid() on the child_pid, in order to free resources which may be associated with the child process."
<gatox> nessita, fixed
<alecu> nessita, probably that is also true when GError happens
<nessita> alecu: hum, but I have no pid if there is an error
<alecu> nessita, right, it sounds like a bug
<nessita> alecu: this is part of the code: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/808761/
<nessita> alecu: the thing is that inside the except block, nor pid nor the the std*, are defined
<nessita> the flags that I'm using are:
<nessita>      48     flags = GLib.SpawnFlags.DO_NOT_REAP_CHILD | \
<nessita>      49             GLib.SpawnFlags.SEARCH_PATH | \
<nessita>      50             GLib.SpawnFlags.STDOUT_TO_DEV_NULL | \
<nessita>      51             GLib.SpawnFlags.STDERR_TO_DEV_NULL
<nessita> alecu: I also tried without the TO_DEV_NULL flags
<alecu> nessita, I meant "a bug elsewhere"
<nessita> right
<nessita> ok, lunchtime for me!
<alecu> nessita, as in either glib or the bindings
<nessita> alecu: thanks
<alecu> nessita, perhaps you can make a ten-liner script that shows this issue.
<mandel> gatox, it seems that the tests run correctly now, we really need to look closely to your windows vm.. the fact that it does not fail in those cases might compromise some reviews :(
<gatox> :S
<alecu> mandel, were you able to re-review? I've only changed the assert to assertEqual
<mandel> alecu, yeah, running tests and will add a +1
<mandel> alecu, I dont see much room for improvement :)
<alecu> cool, thank
<alecu> s
<mandel> alecu, only thing, are we suppose to support python 2.6?
<mandel> alecu, I thin assertIn was added in 2.7 which will break tests if we backport this thing to previous releases, right?
<alecu> mandel, I think there we are using the assertIn from twisted that has existed forever
<mandel> alecu, ah, cool
<dobey> nessita: did you figure it out?
<nessita> dobey: not yet. I tried running the same "twice", and the fd do not change (ie I always get fd=3 and fd=4). So I guess those are the parent's fds
<mandel> alecu, nessita I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/808786/ that is in alecus branch but I'm nearly sure is not his code
<nessita> dobey: which may be inherit from the child, but since the child spawning is failing, the "dupped" fds are not closed...
<nessita> mandel: looks like your computer is "slow"? perhaps too much load?
<dobey> nessita: hrmm, i'm not sure
<nessita> dobey: me neither. Anyways, is not affecting my code directly, but a test script. Will debug later
<nessita> (again)
<mandel> nessita, the thing is, it does pass some times..
<nessita> mandel: right, the test require X time to complete, but X may be longer than the timeout if you box is slow(ish)
<nessita> mandel: now, we're testing the whole IPC machinery on those tests, so the PB response may be slower to get back if your system is loaded
<mandel> nessita, but it that case, don't you first get the timeout error and then the select presence?
<nessita> mandel: hum, not sure... can you try increasing the timeout in those tests and see if you manage to have the same failure again?
<mandel> nessita, sure
<nessita> gatox: I will re-review the 2 network-detect branch tomorrow, I will be doing whatever is left for you (I guess only fix-user-home-tests?)
<gatox> nessita, and 2 branches of network-detect
<gatox> ah sorry
<gatox> didn't read
<gatox> yes.... that
<nessita> gatox: ack
<mandel> nessita, hm.. annoying it seems it has to do something with my vm, yet it seems to work well when I work with it
<dobey> mandel: were you reviewing my stable-3-0 backport branch? :)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-from-trunk/+merge/89070
<dobey> nessita: ^^ do you mind taking a quick look too?
<nessita> dobey: I don't mind, will do
<dobey> thanks
<ralsina> hello again!
<dobey> hola ralsina
<ralsina> Long story short: kid got a shot sohe can try to keep food down, is getting IV fluids just in case
<ralsina> I will have to go back to the hospital in 1 hour or so, it's nothing serious, mostly just being cautious
<ralsina> In the meantime, I can do reviews, I will do gatox and nessita 1-1 after I come back. So, if there are any reviews pending, now is a good time
<nessita> gatox: added comment to https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/fix-user-home-tests/+merge/88919
<gatox> nessita, yes..... i was looking at that
<nessita> dobey: approved
<dobey> thanks
<mandel> dobey, I looked at the branch too. Looks good, but why manhole?
<nessita> ralsina: review done to https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix_917322/+merge/89041
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx
<dobey> mandel: ask alecu. oh i forgot to put him in the commit message
<mandel> dobey, ok
<dobey> mandel: this is just a backport of stuff already in trunk
<mandel> dobey, that is why  approve, I did check that in trunk, it just sounded funny
<mandel> dobey, I even looked for it in the street dictionary in case it has a diff meaning to the one I know :P
<gatox> alecu, ralsina i've this branch for review when you have a moment: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-control-panel/folder-show-garbage/+merge/89094
<ralsina> gatox: got it!
<jWiz> (I do hope this is the right place, apologies if not.) I purchased some music about an hour ago and it has been sitting at "queued" with nothing downloading even after a full reboot. is there something else i can do on my end or does this need to go into a support request?
<ralsina> dobey, nessita, gatox: on ubuntu, are we going to depend on the ubuntu font? We are hardcoding that on windows, but on ubuntu it makes no sense. If we are not hardcoding it, then we are going to need different resource files on ubuntu (we are embedding the ttf files)
<dobey> mandel: ah. i don't know why it's called that in twisted
<dobey> ralsina: ugh.
<nessita> ralsina: well, since so far we have no design for linux, I will go with the same on as windows
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<dobey> maybe i should just write a gtk3 version of the control panel
<ralsina> dobey: please don't. Not over this ;-)
<dobey> and we can just not ship the qt one on linux ;)
<nessita> gatox: I have a question about the control panel branch. self.get_home_dir returns a deferred, so the value of self.home_dir will be filled some time in the "future". What about if _process_path is called before self.home_dir is filled?
<dobey> jWiz: i would suggest a support request
<mandel> ralsina, dobey  shotgun doing the Tkinter version!
<gatox> nessita, _process_path should be something like a defer too?
<jWiz> alright, thanks. i'll do just that =)
<dobey> mandel: fltk is the future
<nessita> gatox: haven't analyzed that, I was wondering if you did
<mandel> dobey, wow! great widget set: http://www.fltk.org/images/fltk-widgets-std.png
<gatox> nessita, well..... _process_path its being called inside functions with inlineCallbacks too
<nessita> gatox: I branched the code, and after looking at it, I will not have any self.home_dir variable, since that variable can be None, and makes the use of it a little bit buggy
<nessita> gatox: and I will not have any UI code depending on replacing the user home, but providing the whole info from the backend directly, letting all that logic isolated in the backend. Let me see the code a bit more to see if that's possibloe
<mandel> ok, EOD for manuel!
<mandel> cu all tom!
<gatox> mandel, bye
<mandel> alecu, branch was approved, let me know if you managed to do the file system watcher one :)
<mandel> gatox, nos vemos!
<nessita> gatox: only addfolder uses it... what happens if we tell to Qt  directory='~'? :-D
 * nessita wants to cheat
<gatox> nessita, leet me check
<elopio> gatox: are you still going to generate an installer for me? :)
<gatox> elopio, yes.... sorry.... i'm trying to close some things here
<gatox> nessita, it ignores it
<nessita> gatox: ok, so we'll have to provide a get_home_dir from the backend that returns the deferred... so the UI yields on the deferred
<gatox> nessita, doesn't resolve ~ automatically
<nessita> gatox: you have the mental map of what changes are needed in that branch or shall I summarize?
<nessita> alecu: ping
<gatox> nessita, change get_home_dir to return a defer, and everyone who needs the home dir yield over that value?
<nessita> gatox: yes, no self.home_dir var in backend
<gatox> nessita, yes..... just the function
<elopio> gatox: I can test it tomorrow, if that's better for you. I don't want to distract you too much.
<gatox> elopio, are you close to your eod?
<elopio> gatox: not even near. I'm going to have lunch.
<gatox> elopio, ahhhhhh ok..... let me 1 hour more please
<gatox> s/let/give
<elopio> sure, I won't be around for 1 hour :)
<gatox> elopio, cool
<gatox> elopio, enjoy your lunch
<elopio> thanks. Enjoy making the installer.
<nessita> alecu: review added to add-post
<gatox> brb...
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/89100
<dobey> ^^ couple more quick reviews please?
<gatox> back
<nessita> dobey: I'll do one
<dobey> thanks
<nessita> dobey: so, until we have the twisted gi issue resolved, I will not be able to test code that performs     from gi.repository import GLib, right?
<dobey> nessita: right
<dobey> nessita: well, depends actually. depending on what you are doing, it might work with u1trial -r twisted
<nessita> dobey: will try
<dobey> or under the qt4 reactor even
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: review added to add-post
<alecu> nessita, thanks, looking
<nessita> alecu: hum, looks like I would need to reactoring-looping-foo
<nessita> alecu: let me know when you have some minutes, please?
<alecu_> nessita, refactoring looping foo???
<alecu_> nessita, I've added some response to your concerns in the merge proposal.
<nessita> alecu_ "reactoring", from reactor
<nessita> reactor-foo
<alecu_> ah, oks!
<alecu_> nessita, give me 5'
<nessita> sure
<karni> duanedesign: yo
<karni> duanedesign: ubuntuone-support at canonical.com - is this our support e-mail?
<karni> Somehow I can never remember.
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> ubuntuone-support
<duanedesign> oh, you got it
<cjohnston> rye: ping
<nessita> dobey: but -r twisted will not instanciate a glib mainloop, no?
<nessita> (when using u1trial)
<dobey> nessita: right, but what are you doing exactly with glib?
<nessita> dobey: spawning a program with spawn_async
<dobey> nessita: i don't think that requires a main loop
<nessita> and it does not work in the test framework (it does work IRL)
<dobey> nessita: does it work with -r qt4?
<nessita> dobey: well, I need to hook to child termination
<nessita> dobey: nopes... neither with qt4
<alecu_> nessita, it will probably require a glib mainloop to get notified when the child stops
 * alecu_ is back
 * alecu too
<nessita> alecu_: right. I'm assuming so, but I guess I'm having more obscure issues than that
<nessita> alecu: you up for a extremely fun debugging session? :-P
<dobey> odd that it doesn't work under qt4 reactor then
<alecu> nessita, it surely beats reviewing mandel's virtual-watches branch!
<nessita> dobey: yes...
<nessita> alecu: :-P
<alecu> nessita, mumble?
<briancurtin> Anyone familiar with this? https://pastebin.canonical.com/58338/ - No module named dirspec.basedir
<gatox> dobey, ^
<dobey> nessita: how are you calling spawn_async btw?
<dobey> briancurtin: you need dirspec installed
<dobey> ralsina: ^^
<briancurtin> any particular version?
<ralsina> dobey: is dirspec pure python?
<dobey> http://launchpad.net/dirspec/stable-3-0/2.99.2/+download/dirspec-2.99.2.tar.gz
<dobey> ralsina: yes
<dobey> ralsina: so is devtools...
<ralsina> briancurtin: you can add it to buildout like devtools
<briancurtin> dobey: thanks, adding it
<ralsina> dobey: yes, I just want the dev. envnot to requireVisual Studio :-)
<dobey> ralsina: why is int not using bzr for those?
<ralsina> dobey: because I want a set of fixed dependencies
<ralsina> dobey: so that we can have repeatable environments for testing
<dobey> ralsina: yes. but why is it not pulling them from bzr? :)
<ralsina> dobey: no particular reason other than "this is easy"
<ralsina> dobey: and that bzr branches are not repeatable unless you hardcode the revision
<dobey> eh
<dobey> ralsina: go approve https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/89100 at least then :)
<ralsina> dobey: happy to!
<ralsina> dobey: I approved one just like it! (double checking, though)
<dobey> yes
<dobey> and finally https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/89126
<natschil> Hello. How can I tell ubuntuone to get the network status from network-manager, but to assume it is connected to the internet all the time?
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<ralsina> natschil: I don't think there is a way to do that. It would mean u1 gets the network status fromNM and then ignores it
<ralsina> natschil: so, it's probably a very small edition of a source file ;-)
<dobey> or why would you use network-manager at that point, if you don't want it to mean anything?
<natschil> ralsina: great :|
<natschil> ralsina: it should be really easy to code that into the config though.
<ralsina> natschil: no, it's a useless option that makes no sense (IMHO)
<dobey> i don't understand your use case
<ralsina> natschil: we are not going to ship an option to ignore network manager but use network manager :-)
<dobey> if you don't want to use network-manager, why are you using it?
<natschil> ralsina: isn't that what options are for though?
<natschil> dobey: because I need to to connect to wireless networks, but it fails to connect to any of my 3g dongles
<ralsina> natschil: no. Options are meant to choose between two reasonable behaviours that have use cases.
<natschil> exactly
<dobey> natschil: use connman or that other thing i don't remember the name of, instead?
<ralsina> natschil: when you are on 3g, stop NM and u1 will work just fine
<natschil> isn't there even a gconf option somewhere?
<natschil> ralsina: I will try
<ralsina> dobey: wicd?
<dobey> yeah, that
<dobey> natschil: how are you connecting to 3g without NM exactly?
<natschil> ralsina: the problem is, unless all parts of your system are perfect, unless you make the other parts configurable, there will always be cases where the effort going into coding that configurability pays of for the useability when some part of the system fails in a non-trivial way. Though I guess I come from a different coding philosophy than a lot of the ubuntu stuff I have seen, so it might be better not to argue this point .
<natschil> dobey: wvdial
<ralsina> natschil: you can make u1 not use NM by not using NM. You can't make it use NM and ignore it, because that makes no sense.
<ralsina> natschil: if we were to provide config options for every possible corner case, we would never release anything.
<natschil> ralsina: I see your point, but disagree. but let's drop the argument, sorry for starting it.
<natschil> ralsina: stopping nm might work
<ralsina> natschil: ok, hope it helped :-)
<natschil> ralsina: it says "File sync starting....", but I'm not sure if it is actually doing anything
<ralsina> natschil: if it got there, then it thinks it has network
<ralsina> natschil: usually it takes a few minutes for uploads/downloads to start because it scans to see what changed
<natschil> yeah it works now. thanks a lot for the help!
 * alecu runs to the kinder
<alecu> damn it's hot today
<dobey> maybe you should walk instead, then
<dobey> alright, i need some snack food for real
<dobey> brb
<gatox> ok, eod for me.... i've just finish updating all my branches.... nessita i've made the refactor for home_dir..... all test are green
<nessita> gatox: ack!
<gatox> nessita, let me know if you find something else please
<nessita> gatox: I will (tomorrow, when I restart all the reviews)
<gatox> nessita, of course
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> can i get a quick second review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/89126 please?
<briancurtin> ralsina: finally got everything in place to have ubuntu-sso-client tests running via this setup. i'll check how the other projects work
<ralsina> briancurtin: yay! \o/
<dobey> and i finally have some donuts
<Claudinei> Alguem  pode me dizer se é possivel adicionar os contatos do site www.linkedin no ubuntu one
<Claudinei> Can anyone tell me if it is possible to add contacts from one site www.linkedin in ubuntu
<Claudinei> one
<Claudinei> ?
<nessita> ok, I'm off
<nessita> bye all!
<dobey> meh
<dobey> briancurtin: can you take a quick skim over https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/update-from-trunk/+merge/89126 ? code is already in trunk, this is just backport to the stable branch for releasing
<briancurtin> dobey: will do
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> ah, i am dumb
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2012-01-19
<dpm> good morning everyone
<mandel> uh, I forgot to say good morning... hola!
<mandel> dpm, hello!
<dpm> hey mandel
<mandel> dpm, how is it going?
<dpm> mandel, going well, recovering from some network issues... I was about to ask a question about u1, but then I thought better of it
<mandel> dpm, lol
<dpm> so I wanted to have a public share for anyone to write to, without having to know their e-mail and I wanted to ask if it's possible. But then I thought it might not be a very good idea if I don't want just anyone to delete all files in there...
<JamesTait> Good day, all. :)
<mandel> dpm, exactly, you need to know the email, there is no way around, mainly due to that reason
<dpm> next time I'll try to think before asking a question, but it doesn't always work out...
<mandel> JamesTait, can you access lp?
<mandel> dpm, hehehe at least is between us  and a public log, who is going to know ;)
<JamesTait> mandel: No, looks like a maintenance page.
<JamesTait> mandel: DB offline.
<dpm> mandel, not that it'd be the first time I've made a fool of myself in public :)
<mandel> dpm, yeah, tell me about it, and the internet has a great memory
<mandel> JamesTait, is amazing how dependent I'm on lp for my daily work, it scares me
<dpm> :)
<mandel> yay! lp is back \o/
<alecu> Dia duit ar maidin #ubuntuone!
<JamesTait> mandel: lp back for you now?
<JamesTait> mandel: Oh, right. Ignore me. :)
<mandel> alecu, early morning!
<alecu> hola mandel!
<alecu> hola gatox, buenos días!
<gatox> alecu, buenas buenas
<gatox> alecu, how are you?? do you need any review?
<mandel> gatox, buenas!
<gatox> mainerror, hi
<alecu> gatox, not yet, thanks!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<gatox> grrrr autocomplete
<mandel> gatox, hehehehe
<mandel> gatox, I wonder what people think when we talk to them :P
<gatox> jejjeej
<d3ngar>  I also have a very annoying issue with Tomboy notes
<alecu> mandel, "if not path[-1] == os.path.sep:" -> "if path[-1] != os.path.sep:" ?
<d3ngar>  I really have a lot of notes there and synced with Ubuntu One
<d3ngar> But for some reason I now get sync errors on two of my machiens, so I don't have the notes available
<d3ngar> Is there something I can do?
<alecu> d3ngar, hello
<mandel> alecu, true, I moved from endswith to using [] so I stupidly left the not, will make that nicer
<alecu> d3ngar, let's ask the right people. rye ping ^
<rye> rye pong
<rye> reading
<alecu> mandel, also perhaps endswith is the right thing... in some weird case where os.path.sep is more than a char long
<rye> d3ngar, what's the version of Ubuntu you are running?
<mandel> alecu, hm.. well I did that following brians review.. where he pointed out that doing that is much more faster..
<rye> d3ngar, in any case, try running the script from http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/tomboy-sync-validator.py - it should show whether all the notes are intact on the server-side
<alecu> mandel, yes, it's probably faster because there are no dot lookups, and practically there's no OS where path separators are longer than a char.
<alecu> mandel, but I don't think speed is critical in that bit of code, since we are doing .startswith and .endswith elsewhere.
<mandel> alecu, indeed, I think we do that in os_helper at least, right?
<alecu> mandel, we do .startswith two lines after the one above
<alecu> (in _get_partial_child_path_dir )
<mandel> alecu, let me see
<mandel> alecu, jest, but there we are nto looking for a single char, but the watch path
<ralsina> good morning!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> hello gatox. We have the 1-1 pending, we'll do it this afternoon
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<alecu> ralsina, morning... how's tato doing?
<alecu> mandel,                 self._subdirs[current_child + os.path.sep] = False
<ralsina> alecu: still fever
<alecu> ralsina, hope he gets better :-P
<ralsina> alecu: but he's keeping food inside, which is a big improvement for everyoneinvolved
<alecu> mandel, in the line above, is the list of subdirs being kept with just the subdir name or with the full path?
<gatox> ralsina, i'm trying to create a bundle.... can i skip fetch (because i don't have bzr in the windows machine) and just do: python setup.py prepare py2exe?
<gatox> do i need to do something manually for that?
<ralsina> gatox: no, because then you have no sources :-)
<ralsina> gatox: you could copy the checkouts you have on Linux into sources, and then use that
<ralsina> gatox: or get the tarballs and expand them there manually
<alecu> mandel, or perhaps I'm not understanding the new Watches completely
<ralsina> gatox: but really? get bzr, even if you don't setup keys, then configure the right brancheson conf.py and live with it ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... i'll try with bzr :P
<mandel> alecu, I'm sure you are understanding them, here is how it works, lets say we have a watch looking at C:\Uses\Mandel
<ralsina> gatox: I could do it myself, but I really want someone else to be able to do releases in case I am not available someday
<gatox> ralsina, of course.... i want to learn too!
<ralsina> gatox: thanks
<ralsina> gatox: if it makes you feel better, it used to be *harder* ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, i know i know jeje
<mandel> alecu, there our watch will have self._path pointing to that dir and a var called _subdirs that contains a dict with {'path_to_child_1': True, 'path_to_child_2':False}
<ralsina> gatox: remember to set the conf.py to use the stable branches though
<d3ngar> rye: how do I run this script?
<mandel> alecu, the boolean value states if we are watching the child events or not, and also keeps track of the subdirs in case we have a delete so that we can add de IS_DIR mask
<mandel> alecu, when we add a new child_watch, we add new child paths,. for example path_to_child_1\other_child: False
<mandel> alecu, so that we filter on the next level of the path
<rye> d3ngar, are you using ubuntu?
<alecu> mandel, ok, I kinda got that. But...
<alecu> mandel, in your example above, 'path_to_child_1' is a full path or just a folder name? (a relative path)
<d3ngar> yes!
<mandel> alecu, always relative, since there is no need to keep the full path info and ReadDirectoryChangesW returns the paths as relative ones
<alecu> mandel, great
<d3ngar> rye: http://pastebin.com/eKhgRKjv
<d3ngar> rye: I can also see the notes in the web-interface
<rye> d3ngar, ugh, could you please try running it as "python tomboy-sync-validator.py", not as a shell script
<d3ngar> rye: http://pastebin.com/saNuapyx
<d3ngar> rye: I see that a lot of this seems to be fine
<karni> Good morning!
<d3ngar> rye: Sadly I only have 16 notes in Tomboy
<rye> d3ngar, yep, no errors. Are you using Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<d3ngar> rye: that is correct
<rye> d3ngar, could you please quit tomboy now and run it as "tomboy" from the terminal?
<rye> d3ngar, wait
<rye> d3ngar, tomboy --debug
<rye> d3ngar, then please try synchronizing and see whether there is any message related to New Note Template
<alecu> mandel, any([file_name.startswith(path) and not watched for path, watched in self._subdirs.iteritems()])
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<alecu> mandel, that list comprehension inside the any can be surely replaced by a generator expression
<alecu> mandel, just by dropping the [ and ]
<alecu> hola nessita!
<nessita> hola alecu!
<mandel> alecu, you recon, cool
<mandel> alecu, can you write those in the review so that I do not forget
<alecu> mandel, and that means that a new list won't have to be constructed, and the any will be able to finish faster if the first item matches the expression.
<alecu> mandel, sure
<ralsina> anyone needs a review?
<d3ngar> rye: http://pastebin.com/zs7XkGap
<rye> bug #848250
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 848250 in tomboy (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Tomboy sync fails on Oneiric, New Note Template already exists (affects: 35) (dups: 1) (heat: 186)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848250
<nessita> gatox: will start the reviews now
<d3ngar> rye: was the bug related to me?
<rye> d3ngar, yes, i am now checking what can be done
<rye> d3ngar, in theory, if you open tomboy and edit the title of template called  "New Note Template" to be something else, it will allow the sync to proceed. This is Tomboy bug though, so it manifests on all sync backends (files/ssh/webdav)
<gatox> nessita, ok..... i checked this morning that there weren't any conflicts
<nessita> gatox: did you try them all IRL? (today or yesterday)
<d3ngar> rye: that's a good idea!~ thnks
<gatox> nessita, yesterday
<gatox> all of them
<nessita> gatox: great
<d3ngar> rye: sadly it seems Tomboy is hanging / crashing
<rye> d3ngar, does it print anything to the terminal?
<d3ngar> rye: it just did
<d3ngar> rye:weird
<d3ngar> But stopped again
<d3ngar> I think I kill it?
<d3ngar> rye: now it doesn't do anything anymore. Last debug message is :Autosync pref changed...restarting sync timer
<rye> d3ngar, and it did not sync, right?
<d3ngar> StickyNoteImporter: Sticky Notes XML file does not exist or is invalid [DEBUG 12:28:15.099] Unable to locate 'wdfs' in your PATH
<d3ngar> wdfs?
<rye> d3ngar, that's ok, it is searching for webdav fs connector which you are not using
<d3ngar> rye: but why doesn't it respond at all?
<rye> hm
<d3ngar> It's still open, but I can't interact with the GUI at all9
<rye> d3ngar, then it locked up, you can terminate it with ctrl+c in the terminal
<d3ngar> Did three times already
<d3ngar> should I remove it, purge it and re-sintall?
<rye> d3ngar, then "killall tomboy" in another terminal should kill it
<rye> d3ngar, installing and removing applications in ubuntu are system-wide, most likely this will not change anything, all the settings that can be purged are in user's home directory but this bug is not yet fixed in tomboy so this renaming may or may not work
<d3ngar> rye: why does ubuntu store so many settings in this couch-db nowadays?
<d3ngar> used to be that tomboy had it's own settings folder
<d3ngar> but this is gone, afaik
<rye> d3ngar, actually ubuntu does not store any settings in couchdb now
<d3ngar> oh
<rye> d3ngar, tomboy store the data in ~/.local/share/tomboy folder
<d3ngar> alright
<d3ngar> So if I wanted to reset, I could delete that
<rye> and settings are most likely in gconf that can be accessed via gconf-editor
<d3ngar> But it looks like after killing the process ID, it worked
<rye> d3ngar, well, yes, but in this case you need to reset a template only, not all other notes
<d3ngar> Done already
<d3ngar> I restarted and it looks as if notes are now working as expected!
<d3ngar> Thank you so much!
<rye> d3ngar,  oh, so the sync completed successfully?
<nessita> gatox: are the linux tests passing for you with the fix-home branch?
<gatox> nessita, yes.... let me check again
<nessita> gatox: I'm getting this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/809586/ would my env have something wrong?
<d3ngar> rye: yes
<rye> great!
<d3ngar> Yes!
<gatox> nessita, let me check if i can reproduce that here
<mandel> gatox, ralsina can i have a super simple review, I needed to get my head out of proxy a little and did this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/skip-lint/+merge/89232
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<gatox> mandel, on it
<mandel> ralsina, that should solve the garbage we have in jenkins and will make your life easier when running tests on windows since the buffer wont be used to throw at you the lint errors
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<mandel> ralsina, I needed some context switch away proxy and it was easy enough :P
 * gatox sees mandel branch and cries..... good one 
<gatox> jeje
<mandel> gatox, yeah, that %* is an asshole :P
<ralsina> mandel: line 27, shouldn't that be set PARAMS=%* ?
<ralsina> mandel: as in "shift removed %1 from %* so we reset PARAMS to the remaining options"?
<mandel> ralsina, %* is an asshole and will not be affected by the SHIFT, so you SHIFT and remember the next
<mandel> ralsina, if you do PARAMS=%* it will have all params..
<ralsina> mandel: then I don't  see how this works at all :-/
<mandel> ralsina, ok, first we shift, so that we forget /skip-lint
<ralsina> mandel: OTOH, we have exactly one possible parameter for the script so maybe it just works ;-)
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> so now %1 is what was the %2 before
<mandel> ralsina, exactly
<ralsina> then you put the new %1 in PARAMS
<ralsina> and shift again
<mandel> ralsina, then we ask, hey, is %1 == [] that is, do we have more params or not, if we don't lets move on
<mandel> ralsina, if we do, that is %1 != [] we add the next one
<ralsina> mandel: SET PARAMS=%PARAMS% %1 will only keep 2parameters
<ralsina> %PARAMS% contains theoriginal %2, and%1 has what was %3
<ralsina> if there was a %4 it's discarded
<ralsina> and if /skip-lint is not the first parameter it's ignored
<ralsina> mandel: unless I really don't get how this works (which wouldn't hurt my feelings a single bit)
<mandel> ralsina, so, %PARAMS% gets incremented by %1 in every loop iteration
<ralsina> mandel: theright way todo this is do a FOR and process %1 on each iteration
<gatox> nessita, yep..... i reproduce it..... :S fixing that..... weird!
<ralsina> mandel: like this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/58399/
<nessita> gatox: ack
<ralsina> mandel: and in the loop, if %1 is empty, jump to CONTINUE
<ralsina> mandel: it's actually simpler than your code, too
<ralsina> mandel: I mean not a FOR loop, of course, but "manually emulating a for loop" ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, then, its the same :)
<ralsina> mandel: no, this one is readable;-)
<ralsina> mandel: you are only processing /skip-lint if it's %1
<mandel> ralsina, yes, I'm not going to let people do evil things like run-tests -t /skip-lint test_name
<ralsina> mandel: then why bother looping?
<mandel> ralsina, 'cause I need to copy all the params, otherwise, how do i do it?
<ralsina> mandel: %*
<mandel> ralsina, that is wrong
<mandel> ralsina, shift does not affect %*
<ralsina> mandel: if you want to copy allparameters, why shift them?
<ralsina> mandel: just todiscard /skip-lint ?
<mandel> ralsina,  yes, because if we pass /skip-lint to u1trial is going to say WTF?!!?!
<ralsina> mandel: one "good"  thing about BAT files, there is only %0 ... %9 ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, that is why they invented SHIFT :P
<ralsina> So, check if %1 is /skip-lint. If it is, pass %2 .... %9 if it isn't, pass %*
<ralsina> mandel: yes, but this code deserves at least a comment ;-)
<ralsina> Something like "/skip-lint can only be used as %1" and "copying all parameters to pass to u1trial"
<mandel> ralsina, yes, although the fact that you only have up to %9 does not mean that you can only pass 8 params, %0 is the batch name itself, it means you can only access 9..
<mandel> ralsina, I can add that :)
<ralsina> mandel: ok, that's enough for me ;-)
<mandel> cool
<nessita> ralsina: any reason why you use relative imports in the unique app module in the control panel?
<ralsina> nessita: no reason. Habit?
<ralsina> nessita: Iwould evensay "bad habit"
<nessita> ralsina: ack, will propose a branch that also fixes lots of lint issues
<ralsina> nessita: lots? That got merged, didn't pylint catch those?
<nessita> ralsina: well, we're not running the suite in tarmac using precise
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<mandel> ralsina, I will also add some indentation to that file to see if I make it readable...
<ralsina> mandel: thanks.
<alecu> mandel, added some comments to the proposal
 * alecu needs to reboot, ttyl
<gatox> nessita, could you run the tests for my u1-cp branch?? i'm able to run the tests for u1-cp in trunk... but i get a failure of u1-dev-tools when i try to run the tests in my branch
<nessita> gatox: I can run them using ./run-tests -qt
<nessita> gatox: what error is devtools giving you?
<gatox> nessita, weird :S
<gatox> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/809617/
<nessita> gatox: your directory name is too long
<gatox> quack.....
<gatox> changing that
<nessita> gatox: that means, the directory you're running the test into is too long, you need to make it shorther
<gatox> nessita, thanks!
<nessita> :-)
<gatox> nessita, grosa! :P..... i've just check, and all the test are ok there
<gatox> fixing u1-client-user-home
<nessita> gatox: ack
<mandel> alecu thx I'll fix them right now
<mandel> ralsina, I pushed a branch which makes the entire thing more readable
<ralsina> mandel: cool, checking
<mandel> ralsina, did you try the batch IRL ?
<ralsina> mandel: not yet
<mandel> ralsina, can you please, it seems that gatox cannot get it to work while I have no problems
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<mandel> thx
<gatox> mandel, ok..... running from C: ignores the -t too..... and in a while i'll tell you if the /skip-lint too
<mandel> gatox, in this the vm with the funny username?
<gatox> mandel, no..... the username is gatox
<mandel> gatox, then I don't understand, I've run it several times, which os and cmd are you using?
<nessita> will do some network testing in linux, brb!
<gatox> mandel, win7 Ultime SP1...... and the command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/809628/
<mandel> gatox, I mean, you use cmd.exe nothing diff, right?
<gatox> mandel, ah yes.....
<mandel> gatox, lets wait for ralsina to run it, maybe is my system..
<ralsina> mandel: with /skip-lint I do get "skipping style chekcs"
<ralsina> gatox: what is theproblem exactly?
<gatox> grrr why it fails here?!
<mandel> ralsina, with the typo, or without it?
<ralsina> mandel:  no typo
<mandel> gatox, problem is, is not the first time it happens this in your system..
<gatox> mandel, ok.... i know where the problem is
<mandel> ralsina, \o/ I though I did it :)
<gatox> it should work now....
<mandel> gatox, what was the issue?
<gatox> yep.... working
<gatox> the issue was: me
<gatox> forgot to merge with your branch
<mandel> gatox, lol
<nessita> gatox: chem... if I disable/enable the network connection in linux, syncdaemon  will no get those changes and will not update its status
<gatox> nessita, u1-client-network-detect?
<nessita> gatox: yes
<nessita> gatox: does it work for you?
<gatox> nessita, yes.... that's why i change the code in network_manager (the linux version) to don't disconnect the signal... and that was working
<nessita> gatox: you can tell by running u1sdtool -s, the connection status should go from With User With Network to With User Not Network. does that happens for you? perhaps I need to point syncdaemon to the sso trunk?
<gatox> nessita, the change was made in sso to support that..... i don't know if you have the last version of sso installed in your system
<nessita> gatox: would you know what revno has that change?
<gatox> nessita, let me check
<mandel> ralsina, thx for the +1 once is merge we can let sidnei know, it should make things better on the jenkins side
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<nessita> gatox: I'm only missing one revno and is alecu's and-post branch:nessita@dali:~/canonical/ussoc$ bzr revno trunk/
<nessita> 835
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/ussoc$ apt-cache policy ubuntu-sso-client
<nessita> ubuntu-sso-client:
<nessita>   Installed: 3.1+r834-29~precise1
<nessita>   Candidate: 3.1+r834-29~precise1
<gatox> nessita, ok..... let me check with u1sdtool..... i test it looking at the logs
<nessita> gatox: no rush
<gatox> nessita, in the logs was very easy to see when the network state change
<nessita> gatox: would you first confirm that sso trunk has the change you mention? because I'm seeing this:
<gatox> in the console itself
<nessita>     def call_result_cb(self, state):
<nessita>         """Return the state thru the result callback."""
<nessita>         if self.state_signal:
<nessita>             self.state_signal.remove()
<gatox> mmmmm that shouldn't be there
<nessita> gatox: that's in trunk
<mandel> ok, lunch time, cu!
<gatox> nessita, i forgot to propose that branch because it was a really small change.... proposing now
<nessita> gatox: ack (Please make sure it has tests! :-))
<ralsina> alecu: mumble?
<alecu> ralsina, joining mumble
<mandel> I need to go off line a few mins
 * mandel back
<mandel> ralsina, gatox can you review the following: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/skip-lint/+merge/89257 is similar to the last review you did so that we can ignore lint issues in jenkins or when working on linux
<mandel> at least until I fix pylint on windows
<gatox> mandel, ok
<mandel> gatox, thx, I want to make working on windows lesss of a PITA if possible :)
<briancurtin> mandel :)
<mandel> gatox, ralsina same here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/skip-lint/+merge/89260 yes in the control panel we do not foward %* to u1trial so is much more simple
<mandel> briancurtin, morning! how is the the first week with us going?
<gatox> mandel, what happend with the other branch?
<gatox> the previous one
<mandel> gatox, which other bracnh? the already reviewwd? it has been merged
<mandel> gatox, I want to talk with sidnei to set jenkins to use that, and maybe point be to how we can get a jenkins irc bot telling us we broke windows :)
<gatox> mandel, ah.... i saw the same description and i thought that maybe you delete the previous one or something
<briancurtin> mandel: its good. getting started on a new project is always a little slow at first, but it has been picking up speed as more and more things start working
<mandel> briancurtin, nice! it is indeed a terrible amount of work, at lest when I started we just had linux, which made it easier hehe
<mandel> briancurtin, if I can help with anything let me know
<mandel> briancurtin, do you have mumble setup, AFAIK we have a spoken standup today
<briancurtin> mandel: yep, i have it all configured and i'm logged in now
<ralsina> mandel:  +2
<mandel> ralsina, thx
<gatox> mandel, +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/skip-lint/+merge/89257
<gatox> reviewing the other one
<mandel> ralsina, I should be able to mumble, but I have to be on 3g because the eng is at home fixing some crap about the line...
<mandel> ralsina, are you there so I can test it works?
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<gatox> mandel, +1 on this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-control-panel/skip-lint/+merge/89260 too
<mandel> gatox, ralsina thx!
<ralsina> call will start 3 minutes late or so because I have to kick a kid out of the office ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I tried to contact sidnei with no luch, if you have the time, can you let him know about the new commands?
 * mandel kicks the dog to the terrace
<ralsina> mandel: I would prefer to wait until briancurtin has the new buildout thing working well, so we can have a repeatable environment for testing
<ralsina> mandel: so we don'tmakehim setup things twice
<nessita> ralsina, mandel: you in a private call?
<ralsina> nessita: no, we tested his mumble
<nessita> ah :-)
<nessita> alecu: mumble? (weekly team  meeting)
<nessita> dobey: hello there! mumble?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: you wanted to be on this call :)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i'm on
<joshuahoover> :)
<dobey> oh yes
<mandel> joshuahoover, booh
<joshuahoover> mandel: booh? is that spanish for boo? ;)
<ralsina> boo-urns
<mandel> joshuahoover, I don't pronouce the h :P
<dobey> alecu: mumble
<alecu> uhhh
<sak3t> This channel remain this quite?
<dobey> sak3t: eh? you joined like 30 seconds ago
<ralsina> LOUD NOISES
<alecu> dobey, thanks for reminding me
<dobey> it's really loud here, you just can't hear the music
<sak3t> yup..... not habitual to such silent chat rooms!!
<sak3t> actually am new to IRC
<sak3t> clc
<mandel> briancurtin, FYI https://launchpad.net/qt4reactor
<alecu> joshuahoover, u1-proxy
<joshuahoover> thanks guys!
<dobey> cold
<mandel> alecu, so, regarding the dialog, what did I say wrong or did not understand, I mean, we lauch the dialgo from sso but is a diff process, right?
<dobey> ralsina: so, where is this crash with ntfs bug?
<ralsina> dobey: let me find it, I amin another call :-/
<dobey> ok
<mandel> nessita, ralsina so, I'm talking with briancurtin and we are wondering in which project we should be adding the bootstrap work he is doing, I'm between ubuntuone-client and ubuntuone-windows-installer?
<mandel> briancurtin and I think is better on the installer, but is not bad to ask
<ralsina> I would say in -installer, in scripts
<ralsina> nessita, briancurtin: ^
<briancurtin> works for me
<nessita> mandel: I would also say installer
<mandel> ack
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/fix-setup/+merge/89274
<dobey> much smaller branch to review. pretty trivial really :)
<dobey> alright, i'm off to get some lunch. bbiab
<alecu> mandel, "we launch the dialog from sso, but it's a different process"... that's fine if we are talking about sso trying to get the proxy credentials.
<alecu> mandel, and it will be done in a similar way to how the sso "backend" starts a new process asking for the UI stuff
<alecu> mandel, but... I'm not sure this all makes sense when we are using the webclient module from the other applications.
<ralsina> gatox: mumble? #catchingupon1-1s
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<alecu> mandel, in that case we should think if doing something via ipc is a better solution
<mandel> alecu, it does indeed sound bad
<mandel> alecu, the deal is, having all that work in sso sounds a little strange
<mandel> alecu, nevertheless I think it makes more sense to talk about it with some more code in it
<alecu> mandel, if do "mv ubuntu-sso-client ubuntuone-credentials-manager" does it sound better?
<alecu> mandel, because it will end up storing and providing proxy credentials for all of our other parts.
<mandel> alecu, hahaha I'm avoiding that trap question :P
<nessita> CoMIDA!
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, also know as, walk the dog + rugby
<mandel> briancurtin, If I'm alive after the rugby I'll try to catch up with any work you have done regarding windows, feel free to tell me thorugh irc since I'm using a bip server :)
<mandel> all, have a great afternoon!
<briancurtin> have fun
<dobey> heh
<dobey> mandel: try not to lose any more teeth
<ralsina> mandel: or hands
 * gatox lunch
<nessita> lunch and reboot, brb
<dobey> ralsina: that ntfs crash is not from u1-client-gnome
<dobey> (wherever it is)
<dobey> works fine for me with ntfs, vfat, and sftp mounts mounted
<dobey> actually, ntfs seems to get mounted with fuseblk instead of ntfs
<dobey> but still, seems to work fine :)
<ralsina> dobey: I just remembered a comment saying "more u1 breakage" or similar ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: then let's forget about it (again ;-)
<briancurtin> is https://pastebin.canonical.com/58448/ familiar to anyone? there's a comment acknowledging that it doesn't exist for pylint, but what am i missing that the tests won't run?
<dobey> briancurtin: i think that's a question for nessita. maybe we need the logilab-common patch on windows too
<dobey> ralsina: ^^ or do you know?
<ralsina> In looking...
<ralsina> briancurtin: these are the tests for what?
<ralsina> briancurtin: you probably need to set PYTHONPATH
<briancurtin> run-tests for ubuntuone-control-panel
<briancurtin> i set it to .
<ralsina> briancurtin: for control panel, set itto ubuntu-sso-client;ubuntuone-client;.
<ralsina> change folder names as needed :-)
<briancurtin> ah there we go
<ralsina> briancurtin: for -ubuntuone-windows-installer is ubuntu-sso-client:ubuntuone-client:ubuntuone-control-panel:.
<dobey> weird
<nessita1>  /me is back
<dobey> friholas nessita1 :)
<dobey> you don't like refried hellos?
<nessita> dobey: heh
<nessita> dobey: I switched computers, so I had a nickname clash
<dobey> nessita: no clash. you /quit for lunch and reboot earlier, and just now came back :)
<nessita> dobey: I had to ghost my former instance, so there was nickname clash
<nessita> I have logs!
<dobey> weird
<gatox> is anyone having issues running the test for sso?? i've just re-branch it....... and i keep having the same issues on windows (reboot the vm and still the same): http://paste.ubuntu.com/809884/
<dobey> gatox: yes
<gatox> dobey, ah.... so..... i should expect that tests to fail?
<dobey> gatox: the nightlies are erroring in a bunch of tests with unclean reactor
<gatox> dobey, ahhhhh ok.... thanks!
<dobey> gatox: no, those tests shouldn't fail
<dobey> not sure why they are
<gatox> dobey, but it's not just me, isn't it?
<dobey> gatox: no, it's not you
<gatox> dobey, thanks
<dobey> gatox: hrmm, the errors are slightly different in nightlies though
<dobey> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/90438898/buildlog_ubuntu-precise-i386.ubuntu-sso-client_3.1%2Br836-29~precise1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<gatox> dobey, but related to the same thing
<dobey> right
<nessita> dobey: how can I tell if importing dbus.mainloop.glib will bring the new glib lib?
<dobey> nessita: i'm not sure i understand the question
<nessita> dobey: yeah, I'm not sure I understand it either :-)
<nessita> dobey: so, I want to confirm that our SSO dbus service is using only dynamic bindings of glib. So, in order to provide a dbus service, we do, among other things:
<nessita>      dbus.mainloop.glib.DBusGMainLoop(set_as_default=True)
<dobey> nessita: i don't think it imports the static bindings
<nessita> dobey: will that call set a default main loop to be a main loop from the dynamin glib bindings? (from gi.repository)
<dobey> nessita: i think you can pass a MainLoop object to it. and i think set_as_default=True just uses the default main context (from within C)
<nessita> dobey: pass a mainloop to which call exactly?
<dobey> oh, maybe i was wrong about passing a mainloop in
<nessita> dobey: also, shall I use a GObject mainloop or a GLib one?
<nessita> GLib I guess
<dobey> GLib
<dobey> well, they are the same, but the correct API path is GLib for that
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> mandel, dobey: there is something weird in bug #845659 it has a branch associated, which is not merged,and is marked fix-released.
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 845659 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Windows: implement the "there is a new version available" notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845659
<ralsina> of course it's too late for mandel, right?
<briancurtin> he's off to rugby
<ralsina> briancurtin: thanks. Oh, well, I'll mail him
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> ralsina: i don't recall, but clearly this is released given that people are getting notified of new versions being available, no?
<ralsina> dobey: welllllll we already checked for pdats on startup
<ralsina> dobey: this is about checking periodically
<ralsina> s/pdats/updates
<ralsina> So maybe the main feature is released but that branch deserves its own bug. I already mailed mandel, he'll figure itout
<gatox> ralsina, i've created a vm specially to build the bundle..... but everytime i run python setup.py fetch prepare py2exe..... this happens: http://paste.ubuntu.com/809938/
<gatox> do you know what might be going on?
<ralsina> gatox: looking...
<gatox> ralsina, there is a problem with lazr
<gatox> where that the come from?
<ralsina> well, you don't have lazr :-)
 * gatox not sure
<gatox> yes
<ralsina> lazr.restfulclient
<gatox> ralsina, thanks.... installing that
<ralsina> gatox: additionally, itmay have happened that you have a file in installed/ubuntu_sso or something like that
<gatox> ralsina, i remov the complete folder installed before running this
<ralsina> gatox: good idea
<gatox> so.... probably is just the lazr
<gatox> thingy
<ralsina> gatox: well, if you are missing lazr you may be missing other stuff too
<ralsina> gatox: we'll see!
<gatox> ralsina, they will pop up eventually...... but when the vm is ready -> SNAPSHOT! :P
<ralsina>  ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: care to do https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/fix-setup/+merge/89274 ? :)
<ralsina> dobey: sure!
<dobey> thanks
<gatox> ralsina, how can i know if the script end well..... it didn't throw any import error or anything, but it keeps saying: "error: ..\..\installed\Lib\site-packages\ubuntu_sso: Cannot create a file when that file already exists"
<gatox> ralsina, even if i delete always the installed folder before executing the script
<ralsina> gatox: what is installed\Lib\site-packages\ubuntu_sso ?
<ralsina> gatox: file or folder?
<gatox> ralsina, folder
<dobey> ralsina: you got distracted? :)
<ralsina> gatox: beats me, doesn't do that here
<gatox> ralsina, ok..... i'll debug this
<ralsina> dobey: sorry, +1, got sidetracked
<dobey> thanks
<briancurtin> ralsina: is there a prefered location to get protobuf-compiler from (for -storage-protocol)? i worked around it by providing my own for now, but the buildout will need it
<ralsina> briancurtin: the protoc.exe?
<briancurtin> yeah
<ralsina> I just got it from somewhere. If you could automate the getting of that, it would be great
<briancurtin> will do
<gatox> eod for me! see you tomorrow!
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<gatox> ralsina, bye
<nessita> ok, I'm eodin now
<nessita> see ya all tomorrow!
<dobey> i need to get away from the computer for a while. will be back later.
<ralsina> EOD for me too
<ralsina> bye ppl!
#ubuntuone 2012-01-20
<mandel> morning !
<czajkowski> aloha
<JamesTait> Merry Friday, everyone! :)
<mandel> JamesTait, same to you
<JamesTait> Weather is wet and miserable here today. On the plus side, though, I'm not out in it, and it does mean I won't have to keep adjusting the blinds to keep the sun out of my eyes.
<gatox> good morning!
<ThomS> morning
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, I wanted to do some FF work, but I want to sort out the windows builds first
<gatox> mandel, how are you?
<mandel> gatox, I hate wasting time on that :P
<mandel> gatox, as always, fine :)
<gatox> mandel, yes.... i have several things to do too....... and create the bunndle, the script is throwing some exceptions..... so i'm working on that.... i think that im going to sacrifice ninja this weekend and go ahead with the FF project :P
<mandel> gatox, sounds good, did you get my tweet about ninjas?/
<gatox> mandel, yes..... i twitted that yesterday too :P
<mandel> gatox, really, I missed it lol
<mandel> gatox, ok, I'm getting back tot he crazy build-bot idea I have :)
<gatox> mandel, jejeje yes....... that ninja fight is amazing!! jeje
<gatox> mandel, roger that
<nessita> buenos d'ias!
<gatox> nessita, buenas
<nessita> will restart the session, the keyborad layout is screwed up
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<gatox> @ping
<ubot4`> pong
<alecu> @ponga
<mandel> alecu, buenos dias!
<mandel> gatox, the projects we depend when building for windows are ubuntuone-client, ubuntu-sso-client and ubuntuone-windows-installer, right?
<gatox> mandel, u1-cp and storage
<gatox> too
<mandel> and, I forgot about storage, I had cp :)
<mandel> gatox, cool, now my little bot is listening to changes to the trunk of those projects :)
<gatox> mandel, coollllllll
<mandel> gatox, in theory, if we get a new revno on those, he will know he needs to create a new build :)
<gatox> mandel, are you testing the script to create the bundle?? i was waiting for roberto, because the script is not working here..... and reading the doc of shutil.copytree it shouldn't work.... it needs some minor modifications.... but i wanted to check with roberto
<mandel> gatox, I'm not there jet, atm I'm listening to change by subscribing the bot to email notifications from lp. Then I used twisted to read the inbox and process those email that have not yet been read
<mandel> gatox, processing the change is mainly using the script
<gatox> mandel, cool..... i hope to get this working after talking with roberto before you reach that part
<mandel> gatox, that would be perfect
<ralsina> good (late) morning!
<mandel> ralsina, morning!
<mandel> ralsina, so, gatox and I are working on getting the situation of the windows build in order
<mandel> ralsina, gatox is looking at the build script and he has some issues, at the same time I have a little bot that listens to lp mail notifications on any changes of the projects branches and uses the build script
<mandel> can you help gatox with the script so that I can focus on the other things?
<gatox> mandel, i'm talking with ralsina
<gatox> on mumble
<mandel> ack
<ralsina> gatox: https://pastebin.canonical.com/58510/
<ralsina> gatox: wait, wrong fragment
<gatox> :P
<ralsina> https://pastebin.canonical.com/58511/
<ralsina> gatox: ^
<gatox> ralsina, thanks!
<ralsina> gatox: sorry for wasting your time. I blame manuel! ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, jejeje no problem!
<mandel> ok, lunch for me
 * mandel lunch
<mandel> gatox, we talk about that when I get back, ok?
<gatox> mandel, about what?
<mandel> gatox, building the .exe
<gatox> mandel, ah ok.... i'm with that
<gatox> ralsina, question: i'm getting this: "ImportError: No module named google" do you know what might be going on? i thought it was protobuf.. but now i have it and keep happening.... and searching for that in google is not very useful :P
<dobey> gatox: a) use quotes to search for the whole string on google. b) it's protobuf
<dobey> gatox: maybe it's not in your PYTHONPATH?
<gatox> dobey, yes..... i use quotes.....
<ralsina> gatox: missing protobuf
<ralsina> gatox: maybe missing protoc.exe ?
<gatox> ralsina, i have it too.... and i can do "import google" in a console..... but for some reason py2exe is not finding it
<ralsina> gatox: is it an egg?
<ralsina> gatox: I remember I had to install it using python setup.py install_lib
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhhhhh that is probably the problem
<gatox> i just did: python setup.py install
<gatox> ralsina, yes..... it's an egg
<gatox> ralsina, thakns
<ralsina> gatox: delete it and use install_lib that should fixit
<mandel> ralsina, dpo we have a standup today?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> ralsina, on then callLater(me, 1)
<ralsina> so, mandel, alecu, nessita, dobey, gatox,briancurtin: standup in 1' ;-)
<alecu> sure
<mandel> me
<nessita> me
<briancurtin> me
<nessita> @ping
<ubot4`> pong
<alecu> me
<nessita> (my internet provider is sucking big time today, so I may answer with some delay)
<nessita> gatox, ralsina, do: standup?
<nessita> dobey: ^
<gatox> me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> meh
<nessita> DONE: lots of reviews, team call, postponed 1-1 with ralsina, more on have sso spawn a process
<nessita> TODO: freaky friday: have the SSO GTK UI use GTK gi bindings, have controlpanel use the SSO webclient
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: worked with sidnei in getting jenkins to work with ubuntuone-client on windows. atm there are 3 failing tests :(. Worked on automating even more the build of the .exe
<mandel> TODO: more on the .exe
<mandel> BLOCKED: no :)
<mandel> next: nessita
<mandel> ups, next briancurtin
<mandel> :P
<briancurtin> DONE: proposed my first merge (a one liner :), got most projects building/testing successfully via buildout, added a way to download protobuf-compiler (may change how this happens, though)
<briancurtin> TODO: figure out why installing the distribution is hanging, push on with getting the rest of the tests to run, move the env pre-setup stuff from batch file to python script.
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: team meeting, review for mandel, fixing tests and IRL of restful replacement
<alecu> TODO: a bit more restful, freaky friday
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> 1-1 with ralsina, working in several branches to get them ready. Create an environment specially to build the bundles.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Almost done with the bundle.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> ralsina, go
<ralsina> DONE: calls, calls, calls, reviews, bureaucracy, little bit of code TODO: tweaks, contractor, CV reviews, mac interview, call with matt, etc etc BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> dobey: !
<dobey> NE: u1ms design call, more releases
<dobey> λ TODO: hack day
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> wtf
<mandel> tfw?
<dobey> it wouldn't select all the characters to copy
<dobey> weird
<alecu> nessita, ping
<alecu> nessita, I think I found a bug in the tests in sso, can you please help me confirm it?
<alecu> nessita, in ubuntu_sso/main/tests/test_common.py, fake_err_thread_execute does except_to_errdict, but I think it should not be doing that.
<nessita> alecu: let me check
<nessita> alecu: you' re right, it should not do that
<alecu> nessita, I'm getting rid of thread_execute in my branch, but I want to confirm, because the tests should change
<alecu> nessita, great, thanks!
<nessita> alecu: it should not call except_to_errdict
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> alecu: do you have a working branch for that? I would like to try it, since in the branch I' m working on that part has stoppped working
<nessita> stopped*
<alecu> nessita, in 10 minutes I can upload something
<alecu> nessita, and then I'm off to the bank
<nessita> alecu: awesome
<dobey> alecu: did you figure out the webclient test failures?
 * gatox lunch
<alecu> dobey, I've been playing all morning with webclient and failures, so I'm confused at to which one you are talking about....
<alecu> also, I slept very little in order to take an early morning ferry, so my mind is not at it best today
<dobey> alecu: the dirty reactor in the nightlies, that is similar to the issue on windows, but not exactly the same
<alecu> dobey, oh, right. No, and sorry, I forgot about it.
<ralsina> nessita: I was helping matt with his problems, and it seems it's a different bug that we thought. He had one file that failed, and it seems to have been locking syncdaemon.
<ralsina> nessita: he deleted it, and things started moving
<dobey> alecu: ok
<ralsina> mandel: please read your mail. Specially the ones I send you ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I did get no mail
<mandel> ralsina, by the way,. I just realized we forgot our 1-1, right?
<ralsina> mandel: let's have it then
<mandel> ralsina, is he one about the bug in a funny state?
<mandel> ralsina, that I read early in the morning :)
<ralsina> mandel: exactly :-)
<ralsina> ok, let me rephrase it: answer your email ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, well, I have no good answer to that yet, that is why I did not answer it hehe
<ralsina> mandel: haha
<ralsina> mandel: on mumble whenever you are ready
<mandel> ralsina, mejor callar y paracer tonto que hablar y demostralo :P
<mandel> ralsina, launching the thing at the moment
<dobey> ralsina: ah. the 1-1 thing
<alecu> nessita, I've pushed a branch that passes the tests; it still has many lint issues, and I've not IRLd it yet
<nessita> alecu: ack, thanks
<alecu> nessita, https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntu-sso-client/use-restful-client
<alecu> ok guys, see you in a few hours.
<mandel> dobey, why did you set bug 845659 as released?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 845659 in ubuntuone-control-panel "Windows: implement the "there is a new version available" notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845659
<mandel> dobey, I don't thing it is, we have the auto-update we don't have he notifications, maybe some bugs got mixed?
<dobey> mandel: i don't know. probably because you told me it was released. if it's not change it back
<mandel> dobey, ok :)
<dobey> i have absolutely no recollection of setting that to fix released
<mandel> dobey, the only reason I ask you is because of lp, I was surprised too to see your name
<mandel> ok, sorted then :)
<mandel> ralsina, the bug set back to in progress to follow a normal life
<ralsina> mandel: haha
<dobey> mandel: maybe it got mixed up in bugs getting closed for the release, and it was an accident. as the day before was in fact a release day
<dobey> at least, that's the only remotely plausible explanation i can come up with
<mandel> dobey, seems reasonable, nevertheless is not a big problem, I simply dropped the ball and we got confused :P
<dobey> sure
<dobey> i share in the confusion :)
<dobey> anyway, lunch. bbiab
<mandel> ok, EOD and need to walk the dog
<gatox> mandel, bye!
<mandel> allu2, have a great weekend!
<gatox> ralsina, bundle created -> Snapshot -> Backup
<ralsina> gatox: awesome!
<gatox> mandel, autocomplete problems? :P
<briancurtin> have a good weekend mandel
<mandel> agh, it was to all :)
<dobey> heh
<gatox> grrrrrrr problems executing the bundle!!!!1
<alecu> gatox, what kind of problems?
<gatox> alecu, it says that it doesn't have permissions to open: c:\programfiles\ubuntuone\dist\ubuntuone-installer-qt.exe.log
<gatox> i'll try to create the bundle again..... and check if i didn't miss anything..... but i copy everything it says in the readme file
<alecu> gatox, it makes sense: for a non admin user that folder should not be writable
<gatox> alecu, well.... in my case..... i'm admin and executing the installer as admin..... just to try that......
<alecu> gatox, so, probably some other error is being leaked thru the py2exe error handler which is supposed to prevent this, and when that error it's try to be written to that log then it crashes.
<alecu> gatox, I think ralsina worked on the py2exe error handler so he might have more idea about this.
<gatox> alecu, thanks
<gatox> ralsina, do you saw that issue before?
<nessita> lunchtime
<ralsina> alecu, gatox: I have a hacked py2exe error handler
<ralsina> I had forgotten about it
<alecu_> ralsina, and you use that while building, right?
<gatox> ralsina, so..... this issue was expected to happen or i have something worng?
<ralsina> alecu_: yes
<ralsina> gatox: it's expected
<gatox> ralsina, i feel much better now :P
<ralsina> gatox: you can either build it with shell output (it's an option on conf.py)
<ralsina> gatox: or get this hacked py2exe file I am pastebining right now :-)
<gatox> thanks!
<alecu_> gatox, luckily we remembered about it!
<alecu_> it's part of our "collective memory"
<ralsina> gatox: put this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/58536/ as your boot_common.py in py2exe
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> ralsina, thanks!!
<gatox> trying again
<ralsina> gatox: for test builds it's better to have the sheel output anyway
<ralsina> gatox: this was only for release builds, which is why I forgot to tell you ;-)
<ralsina> gatox: BTW: did you build this from trunk or from the stable branches?
<gatox> ralsina, from trunk
<gatox> ralsina, fetch get the branches from trunk
<ralsina> gatox: if (now that it works) you could do ne from stable and send it to elopio, I would owe you a beer. Or whatever you cylons drink.
<ralsina> gatox: it's configurable :)
<gatox> ralsina, jejeje ok..... i'll test it.... and then build it from stable.... once it works it's fast
<ralsina> gatox: yes, the first time hurts
<ralsina> gatox: then, it doesn't
<ralsina> gatox: good thing mandel is gone
<gatox> ejejejjejej
<gatox> so true
<gatox> ralsina, shouldn't the installer being executed after the installation ends?
<ralsina> gatox: only if you don't have credentials
<gatox> i don't have
<gatox> nothing get executed..... so...... keep testing.....
<ralsina> briancurtin: a little note: we land the branches using tarmac, and it complains if you leave the commit mesage blank for a branch, so please add a commit message in https://code.launchpad.net/~brian.curtin/ubuntuone-dev-tools/prefer-path/+merge/89475
<briancurtin> ralsina: whoops, my bzr config might need a change - it opened notepad.exe for me to add the message, but it looks like it didn't actually appear
<briancurtin> i'll update it
<ralsina> briancurtin: that's a problem in bzr on windows. Since notepad detaches from the terminal, it believes you are done
<briancurtin> i'd prefer vim like i have in hg, so i'll get that setup
<gatox> briancurtin, i think ralsina was talking about the commit message, when you complete the merge proposaal
<ralsina> briancurtin: but anyway, this commit message is on the branch proposal, andyou do it onlaunchpad, when you propose formerging (hidden in "optional whatever")
<briancurtin> i'm about to put it in the commit message right above "Description of the Change" - right?
<ralsina> briancurtin: so, use -m , and set the commit message when you propose the branches :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: exactly
<gatox> ralsina, finally.... i get it to work..... comtypes was missing
<ralsina> gatox: oops
<gatox> ralsina, i'm going to try it in a completely clean vm.... to see that every dependency was packaged correctly
<ralsina> gatox: cool
<ralsina> briancurtin: +1 on your branch
<briancurtin> ralsina: thanks
<nessita> ralsina, alecu: cry-for-help email sent
<ralsina> nessita: reading it
<nessita> ralsina: no rush
<nessita> ralsina: I have no brain left to do anything
<nessita> so, next week
<nessita> will make some mate to grab some air
<nessita> (hot air from the kitchen that does not have air condionated :-P)
<ralsina> nessita: how can I make that branch explode? Starting ubuntu-sso-client from it?
<ralsina> nessita: I may have a clue about the QProcess error if I can see it myself :-)
<nessita> ralsina: there are 3 branches mentioned in the email, which one you want to explode? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: true. How would you trigger the QProcess errors, for example
<nessita> ralsina: and the thing about QProcess is not specific to Qt, as you can see in the email, you will get that also for " reply_handler" (a parameter)
<nessita> ralsina: can you please first follow the instructions for the first "item"? the one that involves the branch an a custom script
<nessita> ralsina: once that' s running, I can give you further instructions
<ralsina> nessita:  yes, got that, but am not sure what to expect
<nessita> (which are based on those)
<nessita> ralsina: so, what do you have so far?
<ralsina> nessita: sorry, otp. Let me catch up a bit
<guntbert> In my devices list i find several instances of my phone. How can I decide which is the correct one? (i only see simple names, no additional data)
<ralsina> nessita: is it important that the script launches the control panel in source form? Or can I make it launch the biary I have installed?
<nessita> ralsina: any binary
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<dobey> guntbert: you can just remove them all, then log into u1 on your phone again. presumably the newest one is the correct one, but that might be easier to discern on the web site than in the app
<guntbert> dobey: so I thought too - but I'm obviously too blind to see the devices on the website - where are they?
<nessita> guntbert: https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> that
<guntbert> nessita: thx
<dobey> i was looking for it, but unity is giving me trouble :-/
<nessita> dobey: welcome to the club
<nessita> I lost the dead keys
<nessita> man'i
<nessita> mam'a
<ralsina> nessita: ok, running the script with "python run.py --qt --gui" I get the control panel
<nessita> ralsina: right, so if you close the controlpanel, you will see in the terminal something like
<nessita> succes and the exit code (0)
<nessita> ralsina: is that so?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> ralsina: ok, so, as you can see in the code, QProcess is well defined, and so is reply_handler inside child_watch
<nessita> I' m talking about ubuntu_sso/utils/runner.py
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<nessita> ralsina: but when I run that code from the sso service itself using the qt mainloop as service loop, I get the NameError I mentioned
<ralsina> nessita: ok, how do Ido that?
<nessita> ralsina: using the third branch I mentioned, in main/linux.py, you need to change all the code that uses glib to use a QCoreApplication
<dobey> i wish i could see what the hell you are talking about :)
<nessita> ralsina: I' ll give you specifics in a moment
<dobey> mostly, the error trace
<ralsina> nessita: the third branch is lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/execute-ui  ?
<nessita> ralsina: yessir
<nessita> ralsina:  let me give you some sort of diff for the needed change
<dobey> also, i wish i knew what the hell was up with jackd
<nessita> ralsina: pushed the changes to revno 848. TO run, do (in linux):
<nessita> export PATH=bin/:$PATH
<nessita> export PYTHONPATH=.
<nessita> export DEBUG=True
<nessita> bin/ubuntu-sso-login
<nessita> ralsina: and then delete your Ubuntu One credentials and open the controlpanel, and click on the "login" button
<ralsina> nessita: I have toswitch to linux and am already EODing :-(
<nessita> ralsina: ok, so?
<nessita> what can we do?
<nessita> next week?
<nessita> (all that can be read wrong :-))
<ralsina> nessita: so I can't try this. Let's do itmonday morning
<nessita> sure. But do you have any ideas that I could try?
<nessita> ralsina: before you go, would you have any suggestion about what else can I try?
<ralsina> nessita: I am reading the traceback to see if something pops up
<nessita> ralsina: ack... anyways, yes, is friday late, so I guess it will be better to continue on Monday
<ralsina> nessita: could you pastebin the other traceback, the one where you get NameErrors?
<nessita> ralsina: there is no traceback at all but just that
<ralsina> nessita: weird
<nessita> (among lots of debug message that I expect)
<ralsina> lo de que lazr no retorna nunca huele a que no estas entrando en el mismo event loop
<nessita> ralsina: when I close the app the lazr returns with the SSL traces I added to the email
<ralsina> entonces cuando cerras la UI termina ese segundo loop, y sigue el primero
<nessita> hum
<nessita> ralsina: but the UI is now a separate process
<ralsina> then a blocking call to the process
<nessita> ralsina: so the lazr is run in the same loop as the service
<nessita> but you gave me the idea to try disabling the thread_execute code
<bloodearnest> howdy folks - can anyone tell me if ubuntu one file service works from in china, behind the firewall? I know dropobx doesn't...
<ralsina> bloodearnest: let me check
<bloodearnest> ralsina: cheers
<ralsina> bloodearnest: the web page at least, works
<ralsina> bloodearnest: I don't have a way to test it directly though
<ralsina> bloodearnest: I could ask in the internal mailing list at canonical, since there are a number of employees in china
<nessita> ok, I' m gone crowd
<nessita> see ya all on Monday!
<alecu> holas!
<alecu> no nessita still around, it seems.
<briancurtin> alecu: she left a few minutes before you came back
<alecu> briancurtin, cool, thanks.
#ubuntuone 2012-01-21
<czajkowski> aloha
<ubs8546> Hi there! Is anyone using ubuntuone on 10.04 without GUI?
<bdmurray> For album art to show up in ubuntu one on android does it need to be labelled a certain type? e.g. Cover (front) or other?
<karni> CardinalFang: ↑ (/me does not know where we get the album art from)
<CardinalFang> bdmurray, karni, for the longest time, we took the first "APIC", or art image, out of the ID3 for MP3 and used it.  Only in the last few days have I changed that to prioritize the selection if there is more than one.  The priorities should be pretty obvious to anyone who knows them APIC types.
<CardinalFang> So, the next time the music is re-scanned, it should get Cover-front above all others.
<CardinalFang> Does that help, bdmurray?
<karni> CardinalFang: Oh, now I recall that! You did fix the issue with picking wrong art. Sweet, and thanks for explanation.
<karni> CardinalFang: Cheers o/
<CardinalFang> I think the other types we support have it right already.
<bdmurray> CardinalFang: Yes, I understand it to be Cover-front if more than one and whatever is there if there is only one
<CardinalFang> bdmurray, so, if you have music with the wrong art, on our periodic (~fortnightly) rescan, you'll see it corrected.
<bdmurray> CardinalFang: fortnightly? that seems like a long wait
<CardinalFang> A week on average.  A bazillion files takes a while. Sorry.  :(
#ubuntuone 2012-01-22
<douglas-web-dev> Hello guys!
<douglas-web-dev> Please, how can I change the Ubuntu One account associated with my Ubuntu 11.10 user account?
<douglas-web-dev> Do someone know how to do this?
#ubuntuone 2013-01-14
<iLogical> When I click on Account Settings on empathy to add an account it shows this window in the middle, how can I add an account? I even registered on ubuntu one, but I don't see where to do it there http://i.imgur.com/0q1vC.png
<iLogical> I mean
<iLogical> to add a facebook account
<mandel> morning all!
<ali1234> i know what iLogical's problem is
<ali1234> he's not running Unity or Gnome, this gnome-control-center hides most of the icons
<gatox> good morning!
<iLogical> what is this keyring default unlock pass?
<iLogical> I tried every password i can think of
<mandel> iLogical, is that when you are launching the seahorse app?
<mandel> iLogical, AFAIK is your user password
<iLogical> I don't know
<iLogical> it prompts me when logging to ubuntu one
<iLogical> and I can't log in
<mandel> iLogical, look for "keys" in the dash and launch that app
<mandel> iLogical, try to unlock it there with your user password
<iLogical> is there a way in addition to syncing files between my "Ubunto One" folders in my home to be synced always with the same directory when I insert it in one of the pcs ?
<iLogical> in my homes
<iLogical> between a notebook and a desktop
<iLogical> I want it to sync with an external hard drive when I insert it
<iLogical> is it possible?
<mandel> iLogical, no, external hd and folders outside your home dir (mac/linux=> ~ windows =>C:\Users\youruser) is not supported
<mandel> iLogical, mainly because it will break if you mount it with diff users
<iLogical> ok
<mandel> iLogical, you can use a udf, witch is syncing a folder that is not Ubuntu One,  for example ~/Music
<mandel> iLogical, and it will only sync if you really want to in all the devices, so if the netbook hds is not big enough you just dont sync ~/music
<iLogical> is it a good idea to sync the .xchat2/ of this irc client?
<mandel> iLogical, you might get conflicts if you have xchat opened in two machines...
<mandel> iLogical, but you certainly can
<iLogical> can I prioritize what is being synced? mandel
<iLogical> i want my music folder to be synced first
<mandel> iLogical, no, that is a feature that we do not have (Although I'd love to have it)
<hallyn> Is there a way to delete my tomboy notes from ubuntu one servers?  (oen is corrupt, and preventing syncing fromall devices now)
<mandel> rye, ^
<rye> hallyn: have you tried running the note fix script?
<rye> sorry for delayed response
<rye> http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/tomboy-sync-validator.py
<hallyn> rye: errors were found in 2 documents
<hallyn> 3a2ce419-7457-4282-bedf-8239b5cb1f79: xml_text
<hallyn> and another note has
<hallyn> 385619a9-b67f-4b75-b6db-67ac07463a1e: datetime_format
<hallyn> I'm assuming they  happened when I tried changing notes from (effing) android
<rye> hallyn: you can run tomboy-sync-validator.py --fix to have it fixed
<hallyn> rye: awesome, thanks!  (running now)
<hallyn> failed with:  {"error":"unauthorized","reason":"Authentication required."}
<alo21> hi.. I would like to fix bugs, but most of them are assigned to Ubuntu One Client Engineering Team. Does this mean I can't fix the but in anyway?
<hallyn> rye: I'll have to look at it later.  thanks again.
<rye> hallyn: interesting, OAuth tokens not working? Could you please run http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-tomboy-update-auth.py ?
 * rye has too many scripts
<hallyn> rye: now it succeeds.  but it finds two errors every time
<hallyn> (bbl)
<rye> hallyn: even after calling it with --fix ?
<karni> alo21: hi. no, it means someone (or the team itself) has assigned that bug to the team, but we are always happy to accept contributions to our open source clients
<karni> alo21: You can bzr branch the project, fix it, bzr commit, and bzr push lp:~your_username/project_name_on_lp/branch_name
<alo21> karni, ah.. OK. Thanks
<karni> alo21: With that, we can review the code and decide whether to merge it to trunk.
<dobey> alo21: u1 does require contributor agreements, so you'll need to fill the form and submit it, if you haven't already
<karni> dobey: To any of our clients?
<dobey> karni: yes afaik
<karni> dobey: I see
<hallyn> rye: right, i did --fix twice in a row.  both times it said it fixed it.
<rye> hallyn: may I ask you to send the output to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com ?
<hallyn> rye: i'll do that this afternoon, thanks
<iLogical> mandel, I renamed some folders inside my desktop and it's no syncing at all
<iLogical> with the notebook, i tried reconnect
<iLogical> didn't work
<mandel> iLogical, uhm.. did you sync ~/Desktop?
<iLogical> no
<iLogical> I put everything inside the /home/Ubuntu One
<iLogical> so that I can keep more control over what i want to share
<mandel> iLogical, oh, then you might have to wait, or look at the desktop and check what is going on..
<mandel> iLogical, take into account that the files have to be uploaded..
<iLogical> won't they just be renamed?
<iLogical> I didn't add anything new, or deleted, i just renamed some folders
<mandel> iLogical, hm.. weird.. that should be super fast
<mandel> rye, can you help  iLogical while I'm away, the dog needs the afternoon walk or else the carpet will need the afternoon cleaning
<iLogical> no need guys
<iLogical> I renamed the files manually
<Josse> Hello, guys. So several weeks ago, I thought I had lost my computer, so i went into the ubuntu-one website to deactivate the device (so whoever found my laptop couldn't delete my stored files).
<Josse> Now I have found my computer but I can't arrive to get ubuntu-one to connect again.
<Josse> Anyone kind enough to help me out?
<chaselivingston> Josse: do you receive an error when trying to sign in?
<Josse> Yes, chaselivingston.
<chaselivingston> Josse: what is the error?
<Josse> File sync error: Auth_failed
<Josse> This is displayed in the ubuntu one config app.
<dobey> Josse: can you swtich to the "devices" tab?
<karni> chaselivingston: Hrm. Didn't hally-n have a smiliar issue today?
<Josse> "sorry an error has ocured, ubuntu one needs to close.
<chaselivingston> karni: maybe so, i didn't really get in on that conversation
<Josse> And the details it gives me "unauthorised error" uhost requires auth, invalid access token.
<Josse> But then It doesn't close... it enters to the devices tab and shows only  Local Device.
<dobey> Josse: can you click "remove" on the devices tab?
<dobey> Josse: is this on Ubuntu, Windows, or OS X, on your laptop?
<Josse> I can. but I get the same error that ubuntu-one has to close
<Josse> and then It doesn nothing.
<Josse> this is on Lubuntu, dobey
<Josse> But when I click remove, the details of the error are "Attribute error,  Qgroup object has no attribute 'startswith'"
<dobey> that's weird
<dobey> and likely a bug
<Josse> :/
<dobey> Josse: if you open the "Passwords and Keys" app (seahorse) and remove the "Ubuntu One" entry, and open ubuntuone-control-panel-qt again, does it work?
<Josse> dobey, I don't have such app.
<Josse> Should I install it?
<dobey> do you have gnome-keyring installed?
<Josse> This yes,,.
<dobey> i guess probably so. yes you should install seahorse so you can manage the entries in your keyring
<Josse> alright: Installing...
<Josse> dobey, I did it, and now I get the sign in screen....
<Josse> Is it possible to get sync errors because i've updated some files with other computers?
<dobey> if there are conflicts it should write another file as filename.conflict on the machine, and you can choose which one is the correct version to use
<Josse> perfect! So I'll do it. I'll let you know how it works out.
<Josse> Should I somehow file a bug?
<dobey> about the auth error issue?
<Josse> Yeah.
<Josse> After signing it, it's been "Getting informationg, please wait" for a pretty long while.
<dobey> just press the "Next" button
<Josse> Heh, it's working like a charm!!!!!
<Josse> Perfet!
<Josse> Now that I'm here, I'd like to thank all the people working on ubuntu-one. I think it's one of the coolest features of ubuntu. Thanks!
<dobey> thank you
<titoto> I am trying to develop an app for U1, I have a peculiar problem: files which size is beyond around 17Kb fail to upload, (status code 500)
<titoto> Any hint as to why?
<ali1234> well i assume 500 is http 500 aka "generic server error"
<ali1234> so i would look carefully at the traffic between app and server and try to identify exactly where it fails
<titoto> But i checked and it affects consistently files which are larger than somewhere around 17KB, so I am wondering if there is a different method than using a PUT to upload larger files
<ali1234> try to find exactly how many bytes it fails on?
<titoto> all the files under ~17KB succeeded, all the ones above failed
<ali1234> make a file exactly 17kb and try to upload it?
<titoto> ok, one sec
<ali1234> then try 18kb
<ali1234> then 17.5kb etc
<ali1234> which API are you using to store the files?
<ali1234> "cloud"?
<titoto> https://files.one.ubuntu.com/content
<titoto> yes, cloud
<titoto> I think the problem might have to do with the way Go works internally... I can picture a buffer of 16384 being internally used for file io..
<ali1234> hmm
<ali1234> never used go
<ali1234> i wouldn't expect file buffer to be visible that way though
<titoto> I will investigate further, I just wondered if there was something useful I wasn't aware regarding uploading, and since it appears not, most likely I dont understand what is going on inside Go
<ali1234> are you setting Content-Length properly on the headers?
<titoto> yes
<ali1234> i would use wireshark to watch what is actually getting sent on the wire
<ali1234> some http libraries like to mess with the headders on requests
<titoto> ok, I will take your advice and install wireshark
<titoto> thanks
#ubuntuone 2013-01-15
<karni> titoto: interesting /me reads backlog
 * karni tries an upload
<karni> titoto: I'm uploading 630KB screenshots with no problems. Are you using one of our libraries, or you're talking directly from your code to our file storage API?
<titoto> karni: no, I am using code to interface with U1's API. I suspect it's something with Go inners. I haven't add time to explore further yet
<karni> titoto: I see. Sorry, I'm no go expect, but the number you provided is suspiciously close to the file limit you're having problems with. Do let me know of your findings, please :)
<karni> So that we know how to help others, when they encouter it.
<gatox> good morning!
#ubuntuone 2013-01-16
<fishscene> Greetings. I'm using the Ubuntu one client for Mac and I noticed it was not syncing properly. I have it set to sync "Desktop" and "Documents" folders. If I click and drag documents from "Desktop" to my "Documents" folder, Ubuntu one reports that file-sync is up-to-date (It doesn't even try to sync). When I go to "one.ubuntu.com", it reports that I have files on my Desktop, when on my Mac, they do not exist.
<fishscene> I tried to check my Mac Ubuntu One client version, but I can't seem to find out that information.
<ralsina> mmcc: can you help? ^
<fishscene> NVM. Restarted my Mac. :S   Sorry to bother you guys.. rofl.
<gatox> good morning!
<mattgriffin> ubuntuoneros: stickwithjosh (his screen-illuminated picture) made Business Insider. http://www.businessinsider.com/why-programmers-work-at-night-2013-1
<dobey> neat
<titoto> What is "key" in the metadata of a node one GET using the Files API?
<beuno> titoto, not 100% sure what you're talking about, but my guess is that it's the nodekey
<titoto> Yes, that's what I am referring too.. anyway I noticed this is read-only.. I am trying to figure a way to attach a custom id on a file node, doesn't look like it is possible
<beuno> titoto, it isn't, no
<beuno> metadata is provided by the server and not editable
<beuno> titoto, U1DB is probably the best place to use editable metadata
<titoto> you mean on the client side?
<beuno> titoto, both!
<beuno> mattgriffin, fancy that!
<beuno> also, hi!
<titoto> beuno, what I am trying to resolve is a way to store/get a hash of a file, but I can't use the one supplied by the Files API.. my next idea was to store the hash and the file in a "container", which would work fine enough if I can read only the first few bytes of the content, not the whole content
<beuno> titoto, is the file hash not exposed in the api?
<beuno> it's calculated server-side
<beuno> for each file uploaded
<beuno> titoto, you could also make the name of the file the hash  ;)
<beuno> or, again, use U1DB separately to store metadata
<beuno> upload the file and store your own metadata for it in U1DB
<titoto> beuno, yes the file hash is provided by the server, but I transform the content of the file, and I want to have the hash of the file untransformed (the file is encrypted)
<beuno> titoto, ah, I see
<titoto> there are solutions, I just wanted to see if there was a simpler one, I will fallback on the less simple one
<dobey> titoto: but if you change the contents, even after you encrypt it, the contents are different according to the filesystem, and thus the hash would be different for u1. you're trying to subvert that, so that the hash remains the same after? or you want a local reference to the file regardless of the hash?
<titoto> dobey, I dont want to interfere with the U1 daemon, I just want to run my version of a sync app that will sync w/ encryption as an option (the encryption kicks in when a parent folder name has .crypt extension). That's something else I wonder, if I can have a volume on U1 which is not managed by the official sync daemon..
<dobey> it would be quite confusing for the user to see the folder they have synced with u1, marked as not synced, in the u1 control panel
<facundobatista_> ghost facundobatista
<facundobatista_> go away, myself!
#ubuntuone 2013-01-17
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> rye, now I have a dead compiz.. fuuu
<rye> mandel: things getting better
<rye> are
<mandel> rye, well, atm I have no widows manager.. major PITA
<rye> mandel: we may want to wait until the whole unity/compiz is rebuilt (or revert to a non-ppa version)
<mandel> rye, yes, I stupidly did an upgrade and broke everything...
<rye> mandel: I have rearranged XFCE panels to look like unity so I am a bit more comfortable
<mandel> rye, I think I'm going to install XFCE just in case this happens again
<mandel> rye, it is gnome/glib based right?
<rye> mandel: gtk based, yes
<rye> mandel: but one issue is that xubuntu-desktop installs its own indicator for upgrade/apport information and its own notification daemon, but I can live with this
<mandel> rye, meh, compiz is stupid => compiz (core) - Info: Unity is not supported by your hardware. Enabling software rendering instead (slow).
<mandel> compiz (core) - Info: Unity is not supported by your hardware. Enabling software rendering instead (slow).
<mandel> compiz (core) - Info: Starting p
<rye> mandel: huh?
<rye> mandel: why?
<mandel> rye, I think is a combination of a broken compiz and nvidia
<mandel> I know it is supported
#ubuntuone 2013-01-18
<gatox> good morning!
<Kion1> hello I am trying to put a file on a shared folder, but it will not sync with the person that shared it!!
<Kion1> and it gets the sinking arrows forever
<Kion1> heeelp!
<beuno> chaselivingston, ^
<karni> He was too quick for us!
<ralsina> karni: he waited 9 WHOLE MINUTES
<karni> ralsina: carpe diem or something maybe :D
#ubuntuone 2013-01-19
<lcabreza1> hi guys, when did you remove the sync of tomboy notes ?
<mmcc> lcabreza1: hi, this is outside the hours for most of the ubuntuone staff. if you need help, please contact support here: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<mmcc> otherwise I'd suggest waiting until monday morning, western europe time, to ask again
<lcabreza1> ok ..
<Pralku> hey everyone
<Pralku> I'm having a problem adding folders from my ubuntuone cloud, I get a bug everytime
<Pralku> namely this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/974193
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 974193 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-control-panel-qt crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in _handle_finished(): 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 3007: ordinal not in range(128)" [High,Confirmed]
<Pralku> I get even if I don't go to the accounts information tab
<Pralku> Is there any known workaround for this bug?
<Pralku> I'm on a newly installed 12.10 on a intel ivy bridge 3570k using the IGP hd4000
<Pralku> 8gb ram  64-bit install
<Pralku> wtf, it just started syncing now right out of the blue, strange as hell
<Pralku> Ok, after one reboot it didn't work, after reboot I logged in and out fiddling with other stuff and It now works perfectly it seems
<poee> when I try to change the account details in ubuntu one it redirects to the browser, and at logging in it says the page is stale
<poee> can anyone help
<poee> ?
#ubuntuone 2013-01-20
<SuperEngineer> hi al
<SuperEngineer> music store question - purchased stuff download not finished , am I safe to shut link & continue later? [as in normal sync behaviour]
<SuperEngineer> Speed here is currently so slow I need to switch to 3G dongle
<SuperEngineer> sub hi al - hi all ;)
#ubuntuone 2014-01-13
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Make Your Dream Come True Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-01-14
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Poetry At Work Day! :-D
<amjjawad> hi
<amjjawad> Ubuntu One is down? I can't login - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2199483
<davmor2> amjjawad: indeed might be updating
<amjjawad> davmor2, hi and thanks for replying
<amjjawad> But just for the record, I can login to Launchpad and Ubuntu Forums but can't update Ubuntu GNOME Website
<amjjawad> to update Ubuntu GNOME website, I must be logged in first to Ubuntu One as updating the website is strict to myself and another team leader of Ubuntu GNOME
<davmor2> amjjawad: could you try again now please it was an update in progress and it looks like a bug in the RO mode.  fingers crossed it has finished now, I can log in to sites at any rate that I couldn't before
<amjjawad> davmor2, indeed it works :D
<amjjawad> thanks  a lot :)
#ubuntuone 2014-01-15
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Hat Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-01-16
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Nothing Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-01-17
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy (Don't) Ditch New Year's Resolutions Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-01-12
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Clean Off Your Desk Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-01-13
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Skeptics Day! :-D
<dobey> JamesTait: i don't beleive you!
<JamesTait> dobey, nor do I. ;)
#ubuntuone 2015-01-14
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Organise Your Home Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2015-01-15
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Super Bowl I Anniverary Day! :-P
#ubuntuone 2015-01-16
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy International Hot and Spicy Foods Day! :-D
